# Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; Suspect #2 Captured



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Link - http://www.cnn.com/2013/04/19/us/boston-area-violence/index.html



> (CNN) -- The suspect in the Boston Marathon bombings was taken into custody Friday night, bringing to an end a massive manhunt that virtually shut down the Massachusetts capital amid warnings the man was possibly armed with explosives.
> 
> Law enforcement officials told CNN that authorities have confirmed the man in custody is 19-year-old Dzhokar Tsarnaev, who escaped a shootout with police in suburban Watertown that left his older brother Tamerlan Tsarnaev -- the other man wanted in the bombings -- dead.
> 
> ...


Photos of suspects - http://www.cnn.com/2013/04/18/us/gallery/fbi-boston-suspects/index.html?hpt=hp_c2






*FBI releases images of Boston bombing suspects*












Spoiler: more images
































































































Link - http://www.fbi.gov/news/updates-on-investigation-into-multiple-explosions-in-boston/photos









​Link - http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-201_162...-bomb-probe-new-details-emerge-on-explosives/



> *FBI investigates Boston bombings as "terrorism"*
> 
> Two bombs blew up seconds apart Monday at the finish line of one of the world's most storied races, tearing off limbs and leaving the streets spattered with blood and strewn with broken glass. *Three people were killed, including an 8-year-old boy, and more than 170 were wounded.*
> 
> ...



Link - http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/lookout/boston-marathon-bombs-full-shiny-round-debris-161952600.html


> *Boston Marathon bombs contained ball bearings*
> 
> BOSTON — Rep. Stephen Lynch, a Massachusetts Democrat who sits on a national security subcommittee in the house, has told Yahoo News that many of the injured at Monday's Boston Marathon were hit by ball bearings apparently embedded within the devices.
> 
> ...



Link - http://www.cnn.com/2013/04/15/us/boston-marathon-explosions/index.html?hpt=hp_t1



> *Doctors amputate limbs as marathon celebration turns to carnage*
> 
> (CNN) -- The full horror of Monday's bomb attacks in Boston was reflected in emergency rooms across the city as doctors were forced to perform amputations and treat injuries normally expected on a battlefield.
> 
> ...



I hate to see such carnage like this terrible incident and I pray for anyone affected by these events.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

Some real graphic shit on twitter. Pray for Boston.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

*I cannot believe what I'm seeing...*


----------



## ultimogaijin (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

Seems you can't even run a marathon these days...


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

Wow the pictures on twitter..looks like people with missing limbs. jesus christ. I hope its not a terrorist attack.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

Jeez, sometimes you don't realise how close to danger you are. Hopefully everyone recovers from their injuries.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh my god.. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

Holy shit. Glad to hear that as of right now it doesn't sound like there were any causalities at least.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

I am heading down there shortly, have freinds runnign that are unaccounted for, 3 dead so far, many missing limbs this is crazy...


----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

Bet it Iran


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

just awful.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

Damn..


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

Jesus....


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

Chilling video of the blast itself.


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

It's fucking Norh Korea


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

This is sad, I hate terrorists.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



IISUPERXEROII said:


> Bet it Iran


Nope.

Fox News was saying that three people are dead, I think. 



> *Anonymous* ‏@*AnonyOps*  2m Police confirm an unexploded device was found.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



dan the marino said:


> Holy shit. Glad to hear that as of right now it doesn't sound like there were any causalities at least.


Media outlets are reporting that 3 people have died thus far.

I mean, this is just fucking awful.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

Horrible. Also heard reports they found another one near a hotel.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

These sort of events make me feel sick.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



TehJerichoFan said:


> Media outlets are reporting that 3 people have died thus far.
> 
> I mean, this is just fucking awful.


Fucks sake. And they're finding bombs too? There goes the slim hope that this was sort of horrible accident.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

Ball bearings near the devices. Which essentially means an antipersonnel mine. 

Holy shit.

That will tear you in half instantly if you're near it.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

A better question is, who the fuck placed them there and why has no one seen? Unless it's suicide?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

All my friends have checked in all are safe, this is just insane, there may have been a 3rd explosion but there are conflicting reports that is may have been a detonation by the police of another found bomb


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

RIP to all the people that die today, Going by the way foxnews is talking its only a matter of time before Iran or North Korea get blame USA wants war here go 




IISUPERXEROII said:


> Bet it Iran





rabidwolverine27 said:


> It's fucking Norh Korea


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

Sky news are really classy. Showing the explosion over and over and pointing out a runner falling to the ground. Imagine if that was family member.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Cookie Monster said:


> A better question is, who the fuck placed them there and why has no one seen? Unless it's suicide?


Depending on the type of device they were whoever put them there might be gone.

And:



> Police just set off a third explosion. Controlled explosion on 600 block on Boylston Street


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



CMWit said:


> All my friends have checked in all are safe, this is just insane, there may have been a 3rd explosion but there are conflicting reports that is may have been a detonation by the police of another found bomb


Glad to hear it, mate.

Video here of one of them, not graphic in terms of injuries. One runner drops looking like he was hit by somehting, but I dunno. Seemed to be mostly at the back of the watching crowd.

https://vine.co/v/bFdt5uwg6JZ


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Cookie Monster said:


> A better question is, who the fuck placed them there and why has no one seen? Unless it's suicide?


Maybe. Probably relatively safe to say it wasn't an organized group behind it. I'd guess some maniac pissed off for personal reasons.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

being told to stay out of the city, we may be putting people up at our place tonight as we are 5 minutes away from this, prayers to everyone


----------



## PHEN0M (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

It's pretty crazy here right now. I was like 8 blocks away and it was loud. I'm still shocked, it's been a great day down here and then this. I'm hoping there aren't any more bombs that go off. Just craziness. The pics on twitter are unreal.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

Just insane. Prayers go out to everyone in the area and everyone affected. Be safe, people.


----------



## PHEN0M (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

The 3rd bomb was set off by the bomb squad apparently, don't know if it was a practice bomb to get ready in case there are other bombs, or another device found.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

Thoughts go out to everyone affected.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

Apparently there is a fire at JFK library shortly after explosion in Bosston.. Don't know if its connected


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

So another device was found in a hotel? If so, this was plan by someone. The fact it's also a holiday in Boston.


----------



## JagFanJon (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

It's being reported that 22 are injured and two are dead. 

This is a terrible tragedy. People are sick. My thoughts are with everyone who was affected by this.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

Thoughts go out to any1 in the area or with friends or family in the race. 

What kind of sick fuck do you have to be to cowardly attack innoncent people like this.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

This is horrible. 

Thoughts & prayers go out to the victims and those affected by it.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

Have heard some people say that there are bomb threats in New York now too. What the hell is going on!?


----------



## PHEN0M (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

An event that has people from all over the country participating and observing, not crazy to think it could be an attack.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Has to be terrorist ..... This world just keeps getting worse man. Prayers for Boston.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

Damn, this has really affected me. I live in near perpetual fear of getting caught in something like this (and living in Belfast/NI, it's not an impossible scenario) and reading about times like this really gets to me in my gut. Hopefully this is a one-off attack by some insane fanatic (and what a fucked up world this is that I had to start a sentence like that with the word hopefully), thoughts are with everyone affected.


----------



## ultimogaijin (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

Thoughts to everyone in Boston.

The world is fucked.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

What the hell is wrong with people? Movie theaters, churches (was actually 2 miles away from my house), elementary schools, now at a marathon race. Pray for Boston.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

Another terrorist attack??? my god those taliban people need fucking destroying


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



The_Answer said:


> An event that has people from all over the country participating and observing, not crazy to think it could be an attack.


But today is Patriots Day & Income Tax Day, and I get a more homegrown terrorist feeling from this then anything. But who knows right now.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Another terrorist attack??? my god those taliban people need fucking destroying


Thoughts and prayers to everyone involved, but how can you be this stupid. Nothing has been confirmed and you just blame a 'terroristic' organisation like it's a fact they've done itt? Please be trolling

Sent from my GT-S7500 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

Awful scenes

Whoever did this is going to get their ass beat


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

god damn fox news...showing dude in wheelchair with legs blown off.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



KingCrash said:


> But today is Patriots Day & Income Tax Day, and I get a more homegrown terrorist feeling from this then anything. But who knows right now.


I don't like speculating, but I'm leaning towards this as well.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

Could be a terrorist attack but i dont think it is. There would have been more damage i think. Look at 9/11.


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

Damn shame..I wish I knew more details. Something isn't quite right about this...


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Horrible scenes. Thoughts and prayers go out to everyone affected. Hopefully its an isolated event


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



The Stratusfactor said:


> Could be a terrorist attack but i dont think it is. There would have been more damage i think. Look at 9/11.


Not every taliban attack involves hijacked planes flying into buildings.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

Terrible news, RIP to those killed.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

Awful, thoughts and prayers with everyone affected


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

Got Al Jazeera on and they're reporting that two more devices have been found.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

Media sensationalism at its finest.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

The Stratusfactor said:


> Could be a terrorist attack but i dont think it is. There would have been more damage i think. Look at 9/11.




Not every terrorist attack would be that big.... IMO it's definitely terrorist.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

two more explosion devices found near the scene that didn't go off..could of been alot worse. this is nuts.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

Sky News showing the moment the explosions happened totally horrific. Pray for Boston

And no im not trolling with my comment on terrorists


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Another terrorist attack??? my god those taliban people need fucking destroying


I'm beginning to understand why you have so much red rep. What a completely idiotic and ignorant comment.

My thoughts go out to the people affected by this.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> And no im not trolling


There's a first for anything then. unk2


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

KKF2 just please shut the fuck up, we have no idea who did this and that is not our concern at the moment, we have two confirmed dead w/6 more in critical condition, let's focus on them right now, I can't even get home at the moment and they keep finding more bombs so please for the love of God just shut your fucking dumb mouth

Edit JFK fire was not part of this was a mechanical issue


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

My thoughts and prayers go out to everyone affected in this horrific incident.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

Terrorist ≠ Brown person with a turban.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

Well it is a terrorist attack, regardless of who did it in my opinion. I mean it's an intentional attack with a bomb on people. I don't know what the "official" definition of terrorism is, but I'd sure as hell say this is it.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

Please I hope this is not a terrorist attack, I dont know who it could be. North Korea or Al-Qaeda. Prayers for them, I dont want any more heartbreak.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

just mind numbing at this point, I can't leave work, I can't get home, just glad my wife had today off as she works 1 block away as this was at Exeter & Boylston and she is at Exeter & Newbury, so scary...and yes it is a terrorist attack but that is not to say the fucking Taliban did it, any act of violence like this is a terrorist attack


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



wrestling_junkie said:


> Please I hope this is not a terrorist attack, I dont know who it could be. North Korea or Al-Qaeda. Prayers for them, I dont want any more heartbreak.


Ever heard of domestic terrorism?

Stay safe, CMWit and every other poster who lives in Boston.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



IISUPERXEROII said:


> Bet it Iran


Yeah. I hear they built the bombs with components from Niger. :lol


----------



## ultimogaijin (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

If Joe Bloggs did it, it was still a terrorist event.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

ehhh NK has nukes. Why would they use homemade bombs. It's probably a domestic terrorist attack imo.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



CMWit said:


> just mind numbing at this point, I can't leave work, I can't get home, just glad my wife had today off as she works 1 block away as this was at Exeter & Boylston and she is at Exeter & Newbury, so scary...and yes it is a terrorist attack but that is not to say the fucking Taliban did it, any act of violence like this is a terrorist attack


I dont think Taliban, I think Al-Qaeda or North Korea. This could be anyone, but they would be my two favourite guesses. I am jumping to conclusion, but its just me fearing for the worst. Hopefully as someone stated its nothing more then domestic terrorism and this isnt start of something big again.


----------



## TNAFan4lyfe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

My God, this is bad..


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

A terrorist is someone who uses fear to get what they want

This is a terrorist attack, no matter who was behind it

Hope everyone gets out of there fine. I had a friend there I was worried sick about


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



GOON The Legend said:


> Terrorist ≠ Brown person with a turban.


Terrorist - CIA/Israeli Mossad.

Unless of course you live in the land of chocolate, X-Men and kayfabe.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



GOON The Legend said:


> Ever heard of domestic terrorism?
> 
> Stay safe, CMWit and every other poster who lives in Boston.


Thanks GOON, everyone that I know who was down there today has checked in, this simply is just scary, just sitting abck and thinking how my wife works right fucking there and then there were two more bombs found head is spinnign hoping they let us out of ehre soon I need to get home


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

Terrible. All of it. Prayers go out to the victims and their families of this horrific situation.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

llamadux said:


> ehhh NK has nukes. Why would they use homemade bombs. It's probably a domestic terrorist attack imo.




Because their nukes wouldn't ever make it to US soil.......


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

Is that a third one? Fuck. I'm from London and was around when we had the four attacks in one day. Damn scary shit.

As for the terrorists thing, of course it's terrorism if it's intentional, whoever has done it. But talk of the taliban is so fucking dense that it needs to stay out of this thread.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

Friday is the anniversary of both the Waco siege and Oklahoma City bombing....

Take from that what you will


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

Reuters US News ‏@ReutersUS 15m

Boston police confirms another explosion at JFK Library #breaking


----------



## ThatWeirdGuy (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

This is awful. RIP to the two that lost their lives, and those injured and affected will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

My first instinct is NK, or rather someone that wants to help them, no proof not saying it is, but thats my 2nd worst fear, the 1st being this was just the start



Hop[efuly one guy who went nuts who should go die, and that be the end of this


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



The Stratusfactor said:


> Could be a terrorist attack but i dont think it is. There would have been more damage i think. Look at 9/11.


9/11 took years of planning, how much planning would it take to make a pipebomb, toss it in a trashcan and detonate it?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

Fuck, just after seeing a picture that I wish I hadn't.

R.I.P to those who lost their lives and best wishes to everyone.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

ANOTHER explosion at JFK Library!?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

*Some people watch too many movies. Anyone can be a terrorist. It's defined by their actions not their ethnicity or place of origin.

and don't bother replying to KKF's stupid post. She won't be responding to it in here.*


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

God damn it.


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

What the fuck is wrong with this World?? Where Is the Love?#Pray4Boston


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

Its been confirmed that its not a bomb JFK, but an unrelated fire


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

Boston police commisioner on cnn giving a statement via press conference right now. Confirmed jfk incident was another attack, says theres no proof its connected but their assuming it is


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



WOOLPUSSY said:


> *A terrorist is someone who uses fear to get what they want
> 
> This is a terrorist attack, no matter who was behind it
> *
> Hope everyone gets out of there fine. I had a friend there I was worried sick about


This. My thoughts go out to anyone from Boston and people affected. CM Wit and Answer be safe guys as well as others from Boston.


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



WOOLPUSSY said:


> Its been confirmed that its not a bomb JFK, but an unrelated fire


It was confirmed, then unconfirmed later. We really don't know anything.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



WOOLPUSSY said:


> Its been confirmed that its not a bomb JFK, but an unrelated fire


They've just said there has been 3 explosions now though?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

The Governor and State Police are speaking now, we are now being told that the JFK fire may in fact be part of this attack, which would mean a total of 4 bombs today, the two the went off, JFK and the one the police detonated, this isn't close to being over...


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

So now it's turned into a third explosion and that being at the JFK Library


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

http://www.nypost.com/p/news/nation...source=SFnewyorkpost&utm_medium=SFnewyorkpost

Police ID Saudi National as a suspect..


Pretty sad news to hear today about this


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



WOOLPUSSY said:


> Its been confirmed that its not a bomb JFK, but an unrelated fire


State police just spoke and that is not the case, it has not been confirmed they are still investagating, too many conflicting reports but per the State Police JFK is being considered a third event and have not ruled out a connection


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

Everyone is pointing fingers, and rightly so. Everyone is confused, theres no information if this is terrorism from outside or this is domestic. Of course people are going to speculate, let them speculate and discuss. That is why it is news, so it is reported to us to understand.

I dont want a World War, and I dont want another big terrorism attack that will end many lives. Let this end, just let this all stop.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

http://www.boston.com/video/viral_p...OAr9OWST-YiEQyzUCo3g3L-Af&bctid=2303076923001


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Cookie Monster said:


> They've just said there has been 3 explosions now though?


third was a controlled explosion.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

they're letting us out now, hope I am able to get home, fuck


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

No confirmed injuries in jfk incident - Police commisioner Ed Davis. Hopefully this turns out to be true


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



llamadux said:


> third was a controlled explosion.


Not what I'm hearing.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

A Saudi national? What motive would they have?


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



llamadux said:


> third was a controlled explosion.




https://twitter.com/AP

JFK bombing wasn't controlled, I believe.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Spoiler: Man on the roof?


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

3rd explosion at a library....... That just pretty much confirms it's a terrorist.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

I got no idea what drives people to do bullcrap like this, it's just so horrible.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Arnold Tricky said:


> Spoiler: Man on the roof?


Damn freaky.


----------



## jcwkings (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

Does anyone else see Hardcore Holly on the scene? They keep reshowing some guy in a blue tanktop with a hat and sunglasses that looks just like Bob Holly


----------



## ultimogaijin (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Cookie Monster said:


> Damn freaky.


One for the conspiracy theorists to jizz over


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Arnold Tricky said:


> Spoiler: Man on the roof?


Saw that elsewhere. People already saying that picture could be this generation's "grassy knoll".


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

whoever did this needs to burn in hell.

who the fuck would bomb a marathon? what personal satisfaction could someone possibly get by attacking a bunch of people running? I don't give a fuck what pathetic reasoning you have, fuck that person.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



xdoomsayerx said:


> 3rd explosion at a library....... That just pretty much confirms it's a terrorist.


This is a terrorist attack no matter who was behind it

Why arent people understanding that?

A man named Protestant John Smith White could have done it and it would still be a terrorist attack


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

Or it could just be a man whos gone onto the roof of his building to see what the fucks going on.


----------



## chaos4 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

damn it! so many bad news from boston... :-(


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



llamadux said:


> third was a controlled explosion.


the one in the library wasn't.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



AlexHumph said:


> Or it could just be a man whos gone onto the roof of his building to see what the fucks going on.


This. Doubt anything malicious, probably just out for a cigarette break or as Alex said.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



ADECW said:


> One for the conspiracy theorists to jizz over


For sure, you know morons are gonna spin this to blame obama/israel/reptilian shapeshifters and whatever retarded thing they can come up with


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



AlexHumph said:


> http://www.boston.com/video/viral_p...OAr9OWST-YiEQyzUCo3g3L-Af&bctid=2303076923001


Wow, that's hard to watch. Just horrifying.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



iMac said:


> Saw that elsewhere. People already saying that picture could be this generation's "grassy knoll".


Nope. That was already taken when 5 members of Israeli Mossad were arrested on 9/11 celebrating and trying to blow up the George Washington Bridge with a van bomb.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line; 3rd at JFK Library*

Holy shit at that video though.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

WOOLPUSSY said:


> This is a terrorist attack no matter who was behind it
> 
> Why arent people understanding that?
> 
> A man named Protestant John Smith White could have done it and it would still be a terrorist attack




No, your wrong. A terrorist is more serious that can lead into more of an actual war instead of just a regular nutjob.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line; 3rd at JFK Library*



xdoomsayerx said:


> No, your wrong. A terrorist is more serious that can lead into more of an actual war instead of just a regular nutjob.


A nutjob is still a terrorist

A terrorist: Someone you uses TERROR to achieve goals or get what they want

Anyone from anywhere from any ethnicity, can be a terrorist


----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line; 3rd at JFK Library*

Who is a man on a roof


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line; 3rd at JFK Library*



xdoomsayerx said:


> No, your wrong. A terrorist is more serious that can lead into more of an actual war instead of just a regular nutjob.


Figure out what a terrorist is. A terrorist is simply someone who causes terror. Whoever has done this is a terrorist and it can be anyone.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



AlexHumph said:


> Or it could just be a man whos gone onto the roof of his building to see what the fucks going on.


The explosions were pretty close together and the second one is going off as he/she is on the roof. so it may just be a person wanting to watch the marathon from their apartment.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line; 3rd at JFK Library*

I wasn't even this pissed when fuckin 9/11 happened. Fuck this person.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

WOOLPUSSY said:


> A nutjob is still a terrorist
> 
> A terrorist: Someone you uses TERROR to achieve goals or get what they want
> 
> Anyone from anywhere from any ethnicity, can be a terrorist




True, but again if it's just some random person from America no justice will come from this.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line; 3rd at JFK Library*

Damn this shit is too crazy... people these days :no:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line; 3rd at JFK Library*

My God this is terrible


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line; 3rd at JFK Library*

Disgusting scenes . Thoughts go out to the family of everyone affected. Hopefully the people behind this get caught very very VERY soon


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



roadkill_ said:


> Nope. That was already taken when 5 members of Israeli Mossad were arrested on 9/11 celebrating and trying to blow up the George Washington Bridge with a van bomb.


I'm sure it's just some guy who wanted to watch the marathon. But y'know how the world is nowadays with twitter and such. Was just merely repeating what I had read.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line; 3rd at JFK Library*

Boston Globe reports that about 100 people have been hurt now. Didn't see any mention of how many dead.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line; 3rd at JFK Library*

Enough with the bickering over the definition of the word terrorist. It doesn't matter, whoever did this is nothing more than a sick, evil cunt. End of.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line; 3rd at JFK Library*

FUCK 

What is wrong with people?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line; 3rd at JFK Library*

What is it with the 15th of April? Titanic sinking, Hillsborough disaster and now this in Boston.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line; 3rd at JFK Library*



xdoomsayerx said:


> True, but again if it's just some random person from America no justice will come from this.


Really? Cuz last time I checked we executed Timothy McVeigh.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line; 3rd at JFK Library*

http://www.justin.tv/weliveinamessedupworld#/w/5396673968/3

Police/Fire/EMS scanner, if anyone is interested.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line; 3rd at JFK Library*

Damn, this is horrible. Best wishes to everyone affected by this and RIP to the victims.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line; 3rd at JFK Library*

Don't understand any of this. Attacking a fucking marathon...


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line; 3rd at JFK Library*



Cookie Monster said:


> What is it with the 15th of April? Titanic sinking, Hillsborough disaster and now this in Boston.


April in general is a pretty bad month I've noticed. Columbine and Oklahoma City were also in April.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line; 3rd at JFK Library*

Five bombs reported now. Three went off. Two undetonated.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line; 3rd at JFK Library*

Whoever did this ought to get used to running and hiding like a fucking rat, because they'll be hounded to the ends of the Earth if need be. They just made themselves a powerful fucking enemy.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm not saying it's related but it's Kim Jong Il's birthday today.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Cell service cut downtown for fear of more bombs

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line; 3rd at JFK Library*

For anyone looking for information on friends and family well-being, google has set up a person finder. http://google.org/personfinder/2013-boston-explosions/


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line; 3rd at JFK Library*

Don't even know what to say anymore. Fuck this. That video made me feel terrible despite how much the internet and these types of footage have managed to numb me.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line; 3rd at JFK Library*



THE TEACHER said:


> I'm not saying it's related but it's Kim Jong Il's birthday today.


I know Kim Jong Un appears to be an ass hat, but even he can't be stupid enough to pull something like this.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line; 3rd at JFK Library*

CNN already blaming it on Al Qaeda.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Bearcatter said:


> I know Kim Jong Un appears to be an ass hat, but even he can't be stupid enough to pull something like this.


I hope so, my friend. I don't think they're related btw I was just putting it out there.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line; 3rd at JFK Library*

This is fucking tragic.

I don't know how people can do this kind of thing? Its not like this is a gathering of the world leaders its a goddamn marathon.

This screams nutjob.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line; 3rd at JFK Library*

The New York Post is reporting that the Boston police have arrested a Saudi man at a nearby hospital.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line; 3rd at JFK Library*

CNN just reported the police have changed their stance on the JFK incident and are now saying the explosion was fire related and not connected to the bombings


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line; 3rd at JFK Library*

Boston police says they have no suspects in custody and dont know where that information got started from


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line; 3rd at JFK Library*

new york post is tabloid trash.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



llamadux said:


> Wow the pictures on twitter..looks like people with missing limbs. jesus christ. I hope its not a terrorist attack.


What else could it be? Either domestic or foreign.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line; 3rd at JFK Library*


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line; 3rd at JFK Library*

People actually watched the video?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line; 3rd at JFK Library*

CNN needs to get Jane Harman off the air. Shes been wildly speculating and adding nothing of substance


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line; 3rd at JFK Library*

Ugh. Spent all afternoon keeping tabs on my Bostonian friends. One of them was at the marathon but not at the finish line, thank God. 

I'm turning off the news. We won't know anything at least for a week. Right now it's just panic and agitation.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line; 3rd at JFK Library*



xdoomsayerx said:


> No, your wrong. A terrorist is more serious that can lead into more of an actual war instead of just a regular nutjob.


??

I'm sorry your 100% wrong....

Tim Mcvey-Terrorist
Movie Theater Shooter- Terrorist...

Whoever is in charge of this..Terrorist.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line; 3rd at JFK Library*



Striker said:


> People actually watched the video?


well if you watch the news then it's hard to miss it.


----------



## Gaz. (Nov 3, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line; 3rd at JFK Library*

Terrible news. People in Boston, stay safe. (Y)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line; 3rd at JFK Library*

Yikes, those pics look awful.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

This is terrible.  Best of luck for the people in Boston.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Another terrorist attack??? my god those taliban people need fucking destroying


We don't know who was behind it. Let's not point fingers yet.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



llamadux said:


> god damn fox news...showing dude in wheelchair with legs blown off.


Why were you watching Fox News? Then again based on some of your posts I'm not surprised.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

God damn these motherfuckers with their phones filming the carnage around them, just standing around saying "oh my god". Put your phone back in your fucking pocket and go help those hurt or scared around you. Youtube and Twitter can wait. Filming people lying on the ground isn't helping anyone. Sorry, but that shit just seems so outrageous to me.

Really hope there aren't many more casualties. 2 people dead is already too many.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

My prayers and best wishes for Boston and all the families. I saw some scary pics, such a terrible accident.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Rock316AE said:


> My prayers and best wishes for Boston and all the families. I saw some scary pics, such a terrible accident.


The one's in the OP were bad enough for me. I really do not wish to see more carnage. But I know I will check the news tonight when I get home, to see who the hell is behind this.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

Obama about to give a statement in a little under ten minutes. 
Boston officials confirmed again theres no suspects yet and no1 in custody


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

There are some real shitcunts in this world


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Prayers going out to all those people, not a good day in America.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

This is sick! this world is getting insane day after day!

Thoughts for the victims and theire families


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Friday is the anniversary of both the Waco siege and Oklahoma City bombing....
> 
> Take from that what you will


Also 5 days from the anniversary of Columbine and 1 day from the anniversary of the Virginia Tech massacre.


----------



## XFace (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line; 3rd at JFK Library*



GOON The Legend said:


>


:clap


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

Sometimes you realize you can't go anywhere without something tragedy like this happening


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*










I think this tweet sums it up well


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Is it confirmed that it was a planned bombing? Pictures on twitter state that they saw two to three men, dressed in black, on the roof of a building by the time of the bombing. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Cycloneon said:


> Is it confirmed that it was a planned bombing? Pictures on twitter state that they saw two to three men, dressed in black, on the roof of a building by the time of the bombing.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Nothing is confirmed but it has been reported that they do have pics of at least one person dropping backpacks into trash cans near where the bomb went off.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Cycloneon said:


> Is it confirmed that it was a planned bombing? Pictures on twitter state that they saw two to three men, dressed in black, on the roof of a building by the time of the bombing.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Bombs just don't get planted and go off by themselves.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



TKOK said:


> Bombs just don't get planted and go off by themselves.


That is why they shut down cell service in the area in case they were being set off by cell phones.
They think they were planted in trash cans after the area was checked when everyone started to file in.

Also they have found two more bombs that did not go off. They were disarmed. One one in a hotel in the area.


----------



## himwaetheface (May 8, 2010)

Dick Cheney, that is all


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



birthday_massacre said:


> Nothing is confirmed but it has been reported that they do have pics of at least one person dropping backpacks into trash cans near where the bomb went off.


Ya ive seen some reports that there is video from sercurity cams on cctv that recorded that but havent seen any video and id be cautious of believing any unconfirmed reports . Theres always alot of panic and false reports and stories right after a tragedy like this


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Looking at the video from the guy that the was filming on the street makes you realize it could have been a lot worse, the explosion seemed relatively small. One thing I did notice and the guy on CNN just commented on is that the second explosion seemed a lot bigger than the first one was, the first one was just a flash and bang but the second one you could actually see a fireball.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Bloodbath said:


> God damn these motherfuckers with their phones filming the carnage around them, just standing around saying "oh my god". Put your phone back in your fucking pocket and go help those hurt or scared around you. Youtube and Twitter can wait. Filming people lying on the ground isn't helping anyone. Sorry, but that shit just seems so outrageous to me.
> 
> Really hope there aren't many more casualties. 2 people dead is already too many.


That is pathetic behavior. They care more about 'views' and 'Subscribers' on their YouTube page then doing something useful. 

When I think, who would do something like this, I can only think of the recent killers we've seen so far like the movie theater shooter, who booby trapped his apartment to kill investigators or neighbors after he'd been caught. Just a lot of evil people walking this earth nowadays. 

Whoever did this surely will want some recognition. I doubt their identity will remain a mystery for long.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

Damn, 2 more? That's pretty frightening. Somebody needs to get to the bottom of this, quick.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

CNN saying that one of the dead is an 8 year old child


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

saying on news now one of the dead is an 8 year old child, sickening.

thoughts with Bostonians


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



insanitydefined said:


> Looking at the video from the guy that the was filming on the street makes you realize it could have been a lot worse, the explosion seemed relatively small. One thing I did notice and the guy on CNN just commented on is that the second explosion seemed a lot bigger than the first one was, the first one was just a flash and bang but the second one you could actually see a fireball.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


They had an fbi expert on cnn who was saying that large buildings help to contain the blasts. So thank god it wasnt detonated in an a more open area.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> That is pathetic behavior. They care more about 'views' and 'Subscribers' on their YouTube page then doing something useful.
> 
> When I think, who would do something like this, I can only think of the recent killers we've seen so far like the movie theater shooter, who booby trapped his apartment to kill investigators or neighbors after he'd been caught. Just a lot of evil people walking this earth nowadays.
> 
> Whoever did this surely will want some recognition. I doubt their identity will remain a mystery for long.


I wish whomever it was they would not give his name so he cant get "know off this.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



llamadux said:


> Wow the pictures on twitter..looks like people with missing limbs. jesus christ. *I hope its not a terrorist attack.*


I dont mean to be a cunt here...but what the fuck else would this be?


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

I was just reading a conspiracy theory stating this happened because we are friends with Israel and it's the jews fault. Idiots for thinking that!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Skermac said:


> I was just reading a conspiracy theory stating this happened because we are friends with Israel and it's the jews fault. Idiots for thinking that!


There are people in this country who blame Jews for everything no matter what so that's no surprise.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

:StephenA

bomb the boston marathon because we're friends with Israel? :no:


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

That bag of dicks, Alex Jones, is saying this was a false flag operation. I am opposed to silencing people by violence, but if someone kicked him in the junk, I don't think I could muster up too much outrage.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Ziggler Mark said:


> I dont mean to be a cunt here...but what the fuck else would this be?


gun activists. I'm not joking, not trying to be a shit head. Turn the country's attention to terrorist over seas and forget all about gun safety laws. I doubt it, but it's a stupid (and may that person burn in hell, if so) possibility. So if their motives were to steer attention to the middle east, it wasn't exactly terrorism. 

Just a fucking asshole who's going to burn in hell.


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

Assumption is the mother of all fuck-ups.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

This is so fucking stupid. Killing people at a marathon? These are not politicians or anyone who has anything to do with anything. I understand the premise of killing politicians. Killing random people at a marathon is so fucking stupid and pointless.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

These explosions look like home made, but poorly, people like Al Queda know by now to make powerful bombs, this looks like a patriot doing this, it's done on Patriot Day as well...

We the people?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Skyfall said:


> gun activists. I'm not joking, not trying to be a shit head. Turn the country's attention to terrorist over seas and forget all about gun safety laws. I doubt it, but it's a stupid (and may that person burn in hell, if so) possibility. So if their motives were to steer attention to the middle east, it wasn't exactly terrorism.
> 
> Just a fucking asshole who's going to burn in hell.


John Elerick ‏@johnelerick 16m
*terrorist: a person who uses terror in the pursuit of political aims. doesn't say anything about nationality, religion, or color of skin.*


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

I'll play Devil's Advocate here, I don't mean any offense. Bombing the boston marathon is a perfect target. People from all over the world enter that marathon, it's a 100% happy thing for people who are there, everyone's guard is down for the reasons you just said (it's a marathon...not political people, school house, giant sky scraper). It's a great target for spinless, evil, fuckhead.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

Some people on Twitter are so fucking annoying.

Some people keep tweeting "I'm sorry but not everyone wants to hear about it" or "This Boston shit is annoying". Fuck off.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Skyfall said:


> I'll play Devil's Advocate here, I don't mean any offense. Bombing the boston marathon is a perfect target. People from all over the world enter that marathon, it's a 100% happy thing for people who are there, everyone's guard is down for the reasons you just said (it's a marathon...not political people, school house, giant sky scraper). It's a great target for spinless, evil, fuckhead.



Indeed, look at all the suicide bombers in Iraq, Afghanistan and other countries, they look up where a group of people gather and do their fcked up stuff.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

My apologies if I sound like a douche. But imagine if jack swagger won at wrestlemania and we were ushered I to jack swaggers America.. Lol just the think about it 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

Whoever did this is a terrorist. There really is not a debate on this nor should there be.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Asenath said:


> That bag of dicks, Alex Jones, is saying this was a false flag operation. I am opposed to silencing people by violence, but if someone kicked him in the junk, I don't think I could muster up too much outrage.


Did you expect anything else from Alex Jones? He's such a clown.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Cycloneon said:


> My apologies if I sound like a douche. But imagine if jack swagger won at wrestlemania and we were ushered I to jack swaggers America.. Lol just the think about it
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I would like to hope that nobody would associate something this GOD awful with anything that is happening in WWE in any way.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Cycloneon said:


> My apologies if I sound like a douche. But imagine if jack swagger won at wrestlemania and we were ushered I to jack swaggers America.. Lol just the think about it
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


the fuck does that have to do with anything related to the bombings?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Skyfall said:


> I'll play Devil's Advocate here, I don't mean any offense. Bombing the boston marathon is a perfect target. People from all over the world enter that marathon, it's a 100% happy thing for people who are there, everyone's guard is down for the reasons you just said (it's a marathon...not political people, school house, giant sky scraper). It's a great target for spinless, evil, fuckhead.


you are still bombing to promote a political agenda...terrorism is terrorism. Why are we debating this?


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

Words can't even described my grief. Or my anger. I'm fucking pissed more than anything. Can we not see a fucking marathon in this country? Of course we can. This won't change anything. America is resolute. All that's going to happen is these bastards will have to deal with the full force of the US justice system. They hate us because we live in a free and powerful nation. And I'm sick of having to endure this kind of shit from such a bass ackwards part of he world (and we know who fucking did it).

This is why I'm shooting for the FBI. It's all I've ever wanted; to have a hand in bringing these sort of motherfuckers to justice. What hurts the most is that for now, there isn't a damn thing that I can do besides say stay strong Boston. Justice is en route.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

What a fucked up world we live in.

This is awful, words can't express my sympathy for the families of the dead and severely injured. Who could do something like this?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

The news just said that one of the deaths was an 8 year old kid. Any death is tragic, but a kid :sad:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

TKOK said:


> the fuck does that have to do with anything related to the bombings?


Well I'm just saying.. Because the media tends to. Blame certain things from what happened in the wwe. Like muhammad hassan and the London bombings

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



kobra860 said:


> Did you expect anything else from Alex Jones? He's such a clown.


I would disregard it entirely, if it hadn't popped up on my Facebook twice.

Instant grounds for unfriending.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Ziggler Mark said:


> you are still bombing to promote a political agenda...terrorism is terrorism. Why are we debating this?


that wasn't in response to you. 

I'm not debating it. I'm pretty sure it's terrorism too.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

You know someone is a total moronic nutbag when they make Piers Morgan look like a sane decent human being. Alex Jones show some respect and keep your nut job theories to yourself


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Cycloneon said:


> Well I'm just saying.. Because the media tends to. Blame certain things from what happened in the wwe. Like muhammad hassan and the London bombings
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


stop embarrassing yourself...get out of the thread


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> stop embarrassing yourself...get out of the thread


.. We shall meet again another day, 12er.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Cycloneon said:


> Well I'm just saying.. Because the media tends to. Blame certain things from what happened in the wwe. Like muhammad hassan and the London bombings
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

I wish we had a President who was willing to look stronger, publicly. Or show some outrage. The people need something like that about now.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

how the hell do you even prevent something like this? Are they gonna have to check every trash can next year before the race, every car, every building around the path? Jesus Christ.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Asenath said:


> That bag of dicks, Alex Jones, is saying this was a false flag operation. I am opposed to silencing people by violence, but if someone kicked him in the junk, I don't think I could muster up too much outrage.


Just went and checked out his twitter and the responses reaffirmed my faith in humanity, hes just getting bombarded with deserved hate and critcisim. This is one of those cases where comments like "you are literal human trash" are justified.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> I wish we had a President who was willing to look stronger, publicly. Or show some outrage. The people need something like that about now.


I think President Obama hit the right notes. He was calm, rational, and empathetic. It is foolish to make promises and rage and shoot off at the mouth when we don't know anything yet - and possibly won't for weeks.


----------



## jcwkings (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> I wish we had a President who was willing to look stronger, publicly. Or show some outrage. The people need something like that about now.


What do you want him to say?, "we will bomb anyone who did this". He said what he was supposed to say, we will get to the bottom of this, and there will be accountability.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> They hate us because we live in a free and powerful nation. And I'm sick of having to endure this kind of shit from such a bass ackwards part of he world (and we know who fucking did it).


Do we? The first thought I had when I heard about the explosion was that it was some sort of gas leak (obviously this was not the case). Let's not make assumptions.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



jerichosjacket said:


> Just went and checked out his twitter and the responses reaffirmed my faith in humanity, hes just getting bombarded with deserved hate and critcisim. This is one of those cases where comments like "you are literal human trash" are justified.


thank fucking god

The last thing we need is a bunch of crazy theorists more or less telling victims how stupid they are because its clearly the Jews, Islam, Christians, Aliens etc.

(still expect to see some post here soon)

Support, not blame is need now


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Asenath said:


> I think President Obama hit the right notes. He was calm, rational, and empathetic. It is foolish to make promises and rage and shoot off at the mouth when we don't know anything yet - and possibly won't for weeks.


This is all sensible. Suppose I'm not in a sensible mood about now. I don't know, there was no steel behind his words.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Skyfall said:


> how the hell do you even prevent something like this? Are they gonna have to check every trash can next year before the race, every car, every building around the path? Jesus Christ.


they did a sweep. the people or person most likely attended the event and planted the bombs while the the event was happening.

I dunno if they already do this, but they will probably just ban backpacks or maybe do like what is done in stadiums and check them before you enter the area.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> I wish we had a President who was willing to look stronger, publicly. Or show some outrage. The people need something like that about now.


Seriously, get the fuck out. Jesus.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

First and foremost, may the deceased rest in peace and the injured heal quickly. What a terrible tragedy. 



Skyfall said:


> gun activists. I'm not joking, not trying to be a shit head. Turn the country's attention to terrorist over seas and forget all about gun safety laws. I doubt it, but it's a stupid (and may that person burn in hell, if so) possibility. So if their motives were to steer attention to the middle east, it wasn't exactly terrorism.
> 
> Just a fucking asshole who's going to burn in hell.





Skyfall said:


> I'll play Devil's Advocate here, I don't mean any offense. Bombing the boston marathon is a perfect target. People from all over the world enter that marathon, it's a 100% happy thing for people who are there, everyone's guard is down for the reasons you just said (it's a marathon...not political people, school house, giant sky scraper). It's a great target for spinless, evil, fuckhead.


The above quoted posts are the two worst posts in the thread, bar none.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



dan the marino said:


> Do we? The first thought I had when I heard about the explosion was that it was some sort of gas leak (obviously this was not the case). Let's not make assumptions.


I'm not jumping blindly, though. Thought I just heard that the International anti-terrorism council is meeting early as tomorrow. They're aware of something we aren't, at the risk of sounding like a conspiracy theorist. I doubt they were aware or any bs like that, but it sounds like they suspect our old, familiar enemies.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

There's no risk about it, son. You sound like a conspiracy whackjob. 

Our old familiar enemies - you mean the ones who pulled off OKC and the Atlanta Olympics bombings?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*










I almost thought that no one could top the unsurprisingly idiotic remarks made by Alex Jones and Shirley Phelps. I was wrong.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

wow


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Skyfall said:


> gun activists. I'm not joking, not trying to be a shit head. Turn the country's attention to terrorist over seas and forget all about gun safety laws. I doubt it, but it's a stupid (and may that person burn in hell, if so) possibility. So if their motives were to steer attention to the middle east, it wasn't exactly terrorism.
> 
> Just a fucking asshole who's going to burn in hell.


fpalm

What is _wrong_ with you?


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Asenath said:


> There's no risk about it, son. You sound like a conspiracy whackjob.
> 
> Our old familiar enemies - you mean the ones who pulled off OKC and the Atlanta Olympics bombings?


1) The government had nothing to so with anything, nor did I say they did or were aware of the attacks ahead of time
2) No, I mean the one's who took out 3,000 of our people in a single day dipshit.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> 1) The government had nothing to so with anything, nor did I say they did or were aware of the attacks ahead of time
> 2) No, I mean the one's who took out 3,000 of our people in a single day dipshit.


Now, you talk like you might have been a fetus during the OKC bombing, so I will remind you that everybody thought Al Quaeda was behind that one. Except, not so much. The same for the Atlanta bombings.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> They hate us because we live in a free and powerful nation.


lol no they don't.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Asenath said:


> Now, you talk like you might have been a fetus during the OKC bombing, so I will remind you that everybody thought Al Quaeda was behind that one. Except, not so much. The same for the Atlanta bombings.


I'm seventeen. 

Anyway, OKC/ATL aren't too relevant to my post, are they? You types are always quick to pull the "OKC/ATL wasn't Al-Qaeda" card in an attempt to make those of us not afraid to jump to a logical conclusion, based on shit like our *International* Anti-Terror Team meeting, look like racist war hawks or w/e the fuck you're trying to do. Truth is, Al Qaeda killed 3,000+ of our citizens and is responsible for similar attacks (like today's bombing) around the world. For any citizen, jumping to that conclusion isnt illogical at all.

These people have professed their hate for us based on a few different reasons, prominent among those are our beliefs, lifestyles, power and freedoms. Fuck anyone who tries to tell me different when the enemy makes no attempt to hide the fact. They're not going to rest until we're under the same yokes as them, so does it matter that they weren't behind the bombing, anyway? No, we need to come down hard on that region regardless. But I'm confident that they are responsible.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

So you're saying, "It doesn't matter if they did it, we need to start more pointless and internationally unpopular wars in the middle east anyway," - right?


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

Man what a fucking mess this whole thing is.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Asenath said:


> So you're saying, "It doesn't matter if they did it, we need to start more pointless and internationally unpopular wars in the middle east anyway," - right?


If it's your opinion that the wars are pointless then yes, that's what I'm saying. I disagree with your labeling of them though. Unpopular, sure. Pointless. Nope. But I'm not going to get into the whole "War sucks" debate right now. I grow tired of talking to/listening to bleeding heart liberals who can't recognize how much of an economic and military threat that region is to us and how much is at stake.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

My prayers and condolences to all the victims and their families. Don't even know what to say, just shocked.


----------



## That's Amore (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

My thoughts & prayers going out to all involved.

To all the guys on here from Boston, I hope that you didn't have anyone close to you hurt in this.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> If it's your opinion that the wars are pointless then yes, that's what I'm saying. I disagree with your labeling of them though. Unpopular, sure. Pointless. Nope. But I'm not going to get into the whole "War sucks" debate right now. I grow tired of talking to/listening to bleeding heart liberals who can't recognize how much of an economic and military threat that region is to us and how much is at stake.


Tell me how Iraq and Afghanistan were justifiable wars.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

Never mind that coming together thing

Every other person on the internet is blaming someone 

The top seems to be Muslims, the tea-party and Alex Jones supporters who say its a conspiracy 

Strangely it always seems to be someone that the commenter hated before this happened


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

I just love the fucking ignorance of people when there is a 'terrorist attack'.

There are reports of a 'Saudi acting suspicious' and he was tackled to the ground, brought in by police, and is being questioned. He is fully co-operating with police and denies any involvement. 


Was he really acting suspicious? Or did someone just say this because he's a Saudi?

I am not saying that he absolutely did not have anything to do with it, perhaps he *was* acting suspicious, I obviously don't know because I wasn't there, but, it's never a surprise when certain ethnic groups get targeted when it comes to these things.


Going to be a real slap in the face if they find out it was a bunch of white Americans. People need to stop being stupid and realize that terrorists come in all nationalities instead of OH, LOOK, THAT GUY HAS THE 'RIGHT' COMPLEXION, IT MUST BE HIM!1!1!!!1


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



stevefox1200 said:


> Never mind that coming together thing
> 
> Every other person on the internet is blaming someone
> 
> ...


Ya funny thing , that. This always happens though, they cant even wait for facts to come out and then distort those facts to fit their agenda.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

If there is one decent thing many news sites are shutting down comments on the story after a flood of racist comments and political bashing (British news like BBC seem to not allow comments on any story that will turn into a flame war) 

of course then people say you are silencing their "freedom of speech"


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> These people have professed their hate for us based on a few different reasons, prominent among those are our beliefs, lifestyles, power and freedoms. Fuck anyone who tries to tell me different when the enemy makes no attempt to hide the fact. They're not going to rest until we're under the same yokes as them, so does it matter that they weren't behind the bombing, anyway? No, we need to come down hard on that region regardless. But I'm confident that they are responsible.


They hate us because of our "freedom"? People still use that line?


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



BotchSpecialist said:


> I bet the joke has already been made but this isn't the kind of Cena Heel Turn I was expecting :cena2


I don't understand why you need to make a joke about this in the first place.. The last time I checked an 8 year old boy died today. I'm not entirely sure where you find humor in this, I understand you were just trying to be funny and I'm not trying to bash you.... But its no necessary you wouldn't be making wise as remarks if someone in your family was involved in this.

I use to live about 5 minutes from Kenmore Square and this kind of struck home for me, I'm glad all of my friends are okay and I don't personally know anyone who was sadly hurt during all of this. But my thoughts and prayers go out to all the families, its going to be a long night for them and they didn't deserve this.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

One of my best friends was running the race and only like 75 yards or so away from it. Scary shit. She's ok though.

Today has just been an awful day. Been hard to keep my shit together.


----------



## Razor Mike (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Catalanotto said:


> I just love the fucking ignorance of people when there is a 'terrorist attack'.
> 
> There are reports of a 'Saudi acting suspicious' and he was tackled to the ground, brought in by police, and is being questioned. He is fully co-operating with police and denies any involvement.
> 
> ...


Or we could just wait until the facts are made clear before making blind assumptions about the actions of those involved in the capture and questioning of this man. They certainly know more about the situation than you do.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

I just woke up and heard about this now. 

I know a lot of people who were at the Boston Marathon this year, both as spectators and entrants. Was considering going myself at one point. I have family in the city and have been online with them asking what exactly happened, which they don't really know, not being interested in running enough to have been anywhere near the event. Guess I have some reading to do and missed phone messages to check tomorrow to catch up on this.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Pierre McDunk said:


> One of my best friends was running the race and only like 75 yards or so away from it. Scary shit. She's ok though.
> 
> Today has just been an awful day. Been hard to keep my shit together.


I'm sorry to hear that man, I'm glad she is okay. 

I can't imagine what its like in the city right now and like I said before my thoughts and prayers are out for everyone involved in this tragic event.




Razor Mike said:


> Or we could just wait until the facts are made clear before making blind assumptions about the actions of those involved in the capture and questioning of this man. They certainly know more about the situation than you do.


logic is thrown out the window now a days with social media taking over.. 5 minutes after the explosions people were already making assumptions.. its crazy, I want everything on the table before I start blaming people or groups for this.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



THErealLEGACY said:


> I don't understand why you need to make a joke about this in the first place.. The last time I checked an 8 year old boy died today. I'm not entirely sure where you find humor in this, I understand you were just trying to be funny and I'm not trying to bash you.... But its no necessary you wouldn't be making wise as remarks if someone in your family was involved in this.
> 
> I use to live about 5 minutes from Kenmore Square and this kind of struck home for me, I'm glad all of my friends are okay and I don't personally know anyone who was sadly hurt during all of this. But my thoughts and prayers go out to all the families, its going to be a long night for them and they didn't deserve this.


There are always idiots on the internet making jokes about tragic situations. It's the Family Guy/Tosh.0 era where people think that insensitivity and being politically incorrect without a punchline is supposed to be funny.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Razor Mike said:


> Or we could just wait until the facts are made clear before making blind assumptions about the actions of those involved in the capture and questioning of this man. They certainly know more about the situation than you do.


You have to honestly be fucking blind if you don't see the ignorance.

As I stated, I am NOT saying the guy had nothing to do with it, as I wasn't there, BUT, why does it even matter what fucking ethnicity the guy is, anyway? If it were a white guy, would they be saying 'a white man is in custody', or would they be saying 'a man is in custody'? There is no need to discuss what the guy's ethnicity is because it has nothing to do with it. The person/people who did this are fucking disgusting humans and deserve no less than death themselves. Where they come from, what color their skin is, that shit makes no difference, but, oh, look, a bombing, and a Saudi, he must be a terrorist, amirite?

Also, to clarify, I am talking about some comments I have seen on twitter. Just a lot of stupid, ignorant fucks out there. Not saying he is 100% innocent, he could be a guilty cunt, but, let's just quit the ignorance until the truth comes out.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



kobra860 said:


> There are always idiots on the internet making jokes about tragic situations. It's the Family Guy/Tosh.0 era where people think that insensitivity and being politically incorrect without a punchline is supposed to be funny.


I agree man, its the world we live in now a days.. I guess its easy to make a joke over the internet and not actually in person when you could face some harass reactions.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

Some fucking moron just asked if this incident "was "another" false-flag attack to infringe on our civil liberties "at the press conference being held by the boston pd and mayors office. I mean :StephenA ugh, wtf is wrong with some people? Unbelievable


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



THErealLEGACY said:


> I agree man, its the world we live in now a days.. I guess its easy to make a joke over the internet and not actually in person when you could face some harass reactions.


Hell, if you want an example about how retarded people have gotten over things delicate like this there is a topic on the RAW board about it and most of the discussion is about if Cena should use it for cheap pop or if Punk should use it to get heat 

The rest of the comments is how it is "clearly" an inside job



jerichosjacket said:


> Some fucking moron just asked if this incident "was "another" false-flag attack to infringe on our civil liberties "at the press conference being held by the boston pd and mayors office. I mean :StephenA ugh, wtf is wrong with some people? Unbelievable


If it was they won't answer and he will disappear in the night and no one will no, if it wasn't that they won't answer and everyone will think he is stupid

I don't see his planed endgame


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

Alex Jones needs to fuck off with the conspiracy theory bullshit, show some respect you paranoid cunt. That being said, I can still see the media turning this into a "lets blame North Korea and Iran" fear mongering type of thing. For all we know, it could have just been some guy who wanted to hurt people.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

They said in the last press conference that they have no suspects so this Saudi guy is a rumor I guess.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



THErealLEGACY said:


> I'm sorry to hear that man, I'm glad she is okay.
> 
> I can't imagine what its like in the city right now and like I said before my thoughts and prayers are out for everyone involved in this tragic event.


Thanks, I appreciate it.

I know my dad's still working security tonight over (not the marathon area but somewhat close) there for another hour or two. I imagine it's a fairly stressful day for anyone in law enforcement.

Really hope they get the fuck(s) that did this.

These reports saying that they're finding more non detonated bombs worries me.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Striketeam said:


> *Alex Jones needs to fuck off with the conspiracy theory bullshit*, show some respect you paranoid cunt. That being said, I can still see the media turning this into a "lets blame North Korea and Iran" fear mongering type of thing. For all we know, it could have just been some guy who wanted to hurt people.


Alex Jones is a sick human, and I ignore him at all cost same with the WBC. They're the worst.

Anyways I'm not sure if has been reported on here but sadly were up to 3 deaths.




Pierre McDunk said:


> Thanks, I appreciate it.
> 
> I know my dad's still working security tonight over (not the marathon area but somewhat close) there for another hour or two. I imagine it's a fairly stressful day for anyone in law enforcement.
> 
> ...


It's scary and sad knowing we have people out there that just want to hurt others.. People were there to enjoy themselves. This didn't need to happen and I hope they catch whoever is involved soon


----------



## Razor Mike (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Catalanotto said:


> You have to honestly be fucking blind if you don't see the ignorance.
> 
> As I stated, I am NOT saying the guy had nothing to do with it, as I wasn't there, BUT, why does it even matter what fucking ethnicity the guy is, anyway? If it were a white guy, would they be saying 'a white man is in custody', or would they be saying 'a man is in custody'? There is no need to discuss what the guy's ethnicity is because it has nothing to do with it. The person/people who did this are fucking disgusting humans and deserve no less than death themselves. Where they come from, what color their skin is, that shit makes no difference.


The ethnicity of the person in custody is often stated after an attack like this, several recent shootings are evidence of that. In a lot of those cases the man happened to be a white male. I assume the physical appearance of the man including what sort of clothes he was wearing etc is relevant to any witnesses that may have been in the area so that any further information can be passed onto the appropriate authorities, and a clearer picture of his actions before/after the attack can be made.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Catalanotto said:


> I just love the fucking ignorance of people when there is a 'terrorist attack'.
> 
> There are reports of a 'Saudi acting suspicious' and he was tackled to the ground, brought in by police, and is being questioned. He is fully co-operating with police and denies any involvement.
> 
> ...


There was some guy interviewed on radio that yelled into the radio that there was some suspicious group of Asians leaving the scene shortly before the bomb closest to the finish line went off. Someone else said a white male is in the hospital who is a person of interest. 

Bottom Line: The large majority know next to nothing. I was not at the Marathon, but I was out watching the Red Sox game as I take this day off to do just that. The city was pretty uptight from 3pm til even now. People will continue to talk until this is solved. There was even a guy insisting that this was a small group of homosexuals protesting the IRS (it's last day to file taxes) for failing to allow gays to write off their partners kids on their taxes. Rule nothing out until more evidence is gathered. 

I will add this: I do not think that this has anything to do with North Koreans. They're not that eager to die, and their recent verbal bravado is all bullshit. I question if this was Middle Eastern terrorism, because they would of done two things differently I would thing. One - detonate the bomb as the first people finish the race or right before they did, so that the race is canceled and nobody wins just for added mental trauma. Two - groups such as Al Quida and IJM, would not detonate two bombs so close in time. They tend to detonate one bomb, draw in bomb crews, and detonate a 2nd bomb as SWAT and other police/military personnel draw closer to examine the scene. This did not happen here. This may end up being one of these groups, or someone in that general geographical location, but I tend to think not. 

I am glad that Logan Airport was closed. Public Transportation of all types should keep their eyes peeled.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



septurum said:


> They said in the last press conference that they have no suspects so this Saudi guy is a scapegoat I guess.


Fixed.


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

I bet the guy was Saudi, but we can't invade Saudi Arabia, can we? 

Fuck it, let's just say he was Iranian... Maybe North Korean, too. Let's kill two birds with one stone, how bout it?


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

My best friend's brother lives in Boston and was working at a bar about a block away from where this happened. Thankfully, he is okay.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/blogs/dailybrew/videos--explosions-at-the-boston-marathon-200948067.html


Not sure if anyone posted this yet, but, here is video of the explosions. You don't see the second one, just hear it.


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Looks like we caught North Korea red handed this time.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

when will the war with North Korea start, we know where this is going...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Damn... Kim missed north Korea by a mile. 

Sorry I had to 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Cycloneon said:


> Damn... Kim missed north Korea by a mile.
> 
> Sorry I had to
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Negged.

Sorry I had to.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

seriously...fuck WBC


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Ziggler Mark said:


> seriously...fuck WBC


Wow. Fucking terrible.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Ziggler Mark said:


> seriously...fuck WBC


They're the scum of the earth.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Cycloneon said:


> Damn... Kim missed north Korea by a mile.
> 
> *Sorry I had to*
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


No you didn't. :vick

This really isn't the time or thread for jokes.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

ignorance and stupidity of that magnitude should be illegal


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

Sorry if it's already been posted but damn this one hit me.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Glass Shatters said:


> Negged.
> 
> Sorry I had to.


+1.

I'm usually not a death penalty person but I'm thinking that a public stoning is almost warranted here for the individual or group responsible for this. I've never ran a marathon, but I've done a short 5k race before. It's the best thing in the world when you cross the finish line...

To have this happen at that moment. Just fucking awful.
My experience running is probably making this seem even more personal to me, even though it was clearly an attack on us all. The fact that it's an international event makes it all that more senseless. Runners from all around the world come to run in Boston.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

Such a tragic event. Whats pissing me off is the "retweet for prayers" kind of shit going on. Some twitter account posted fake pics of these children that supposedly died in the explosion and had messages saying shit like "retweet for prayers" or something awful like that.

Oh and Alex Jones, shut the fuck up.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Ziggler Mark said:


> seriously...fuck WBC


I don't pay attention to them anymore. They're just trolls/attention whores. Keep in mind these are the same idiots who tweeted that they would boycott Steve Jobs' funeral from their iPhones.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

Has anyone caught who did it?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

I feel for all those affected by the tragedy. Its a sad situation where people can't run a marathon without fear of getting blown apart at the finish line.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

west boro church are trolls and lawyers. they stir up shit looking for people to sue. just ignore them.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

I hate people who use the loss of life to push agendas. 

What a tragic, horrible, awful catastrophe. Just bummed out for those affected.

Also, that picture of the guy who was going to propose to his girlfriend... JFC.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

This is fucking crazy, shocked at this is all I can say.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



TheAussieRocket said:


> Has anyone caught who did it?


the latest update..there's a swat team searching a residence


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

I can't even get mad at the WBC anymore.


----------



## 189558 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

I remember hearing about this earlier while driving home. My former art teacher when I was in High School runs the Boston marathon on a yearly basis. So if we decided to go out there this year and do it, I hope he's alright. My condolences to every person who lost a loved one to these explosions. For the most part, I'm speechless over this situation. Tragic. Simply tragic.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

The media has actually handled this decently except the New York Post (the whole we have a suspect thing came from them) and CNN which instantly declared right wing extremists to be responsible on air (could pay off for them, or could ruin their rep if anyone else did it)

Comments are no man's land with not the least of those being that the US deserved it because of Iraq or all tea party members should be shot


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

Fuck just seeing the pictures now,  My condolences


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

Fuck me...this thing isnt 12 hours old, and mother fuckers are posting conspiracy theories.


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Ziggler Mark said:


> Fuck me...this thing isnt 12 hours old, and mother fuckers are posting conspiracy theories.


I find it more upsetting when CNN just randomly starts speculating that it could be a right-wing group without evidence, or it could be this Iranian group without evidence.

What the mainstream is doing is no different, other than it's on a bigger platform, with a sense of more legitimacy behind them, when that legitimacy isn't at all deserved.


----------



## 189558 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Cookie Monster said:


> Sorry if it's already been posted but damn this one hit me.


Heartbreaking. That's all I can say. I feel for the guy, I really do.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

Loss for words, for what that guy must be feeling now.


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

I'm pretty sure that caption shit is fake, though, guys. People make up stories with these captioned photos almost every time a tragedy takes place.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Ziggler Mark said:


> Fuck me...this thing isnt 12 hours old, and mother fuckers are posting conspiracy theories.


I'm sure that a massive conspiracy would overlook something so obvious and noticeable


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

yeah the caption shit is bullshit


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

Shit true, was being a little too naive there, same shit with the Newton shooting


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

Tragedy, crazy world. I don`t wanna watch this from CNN. They had terrible coverage from Sandy Hooks


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

Sad thing is people will indeed use this to push their agenda

More censorship, more controls, more monitoring, its gonna be the patriot act all over again


----------



## torturedsoulv1 (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

I just started a rant on this, not realizing there was this thread. Something has to be done to prevent this.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



WOOLPUSSY said:


> Sad thing is people will indeed use this to push their agenda
> 
> More censorship, more controls, more monitoring, its gonna be the patriot act all over again


and the end result? More people brainwashed, more people killed


----------



## Wig Splitter (May 25, 2002)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

So, when is the invasion of North Korea beginning?


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Cookie Monster said:


> Sorry if it's already been posted but damn this one hit me.


holy shit - that is awful

the usual suspects are involved as i read a suadi man has been arrested - total scum and over the coming decades this sort of shit will only get worse especially in europe


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Stadhart said:


> holy shit - that is awful
> 
> the usual suspects are involved as i read a suadi man has been arrested - total scum and over the coming decades this sort of shit will only get worse especially in europe


good idea. lets racially profile, jump to conclusions, and begin to overreact ASAP


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



WOOLPUSSY said:


> good idea. lets racially profile, jump to conclusions, and begin to overreact ASAP


spare me the do-gooder shit

im guessing you are from England and have you been to places like Tower Hamlets or Bradford? Pakistan style shit holes where gays are beaten up and women threatened (muslim patrols) so spare me the bbc style liberal crap when a saudi bloke has been arrested for blowing up innocent people just running a race


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

Actually, im from Lebanon

Muslim too. And I live in America. Is there a problem with that?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*








> Why were the loud speakers telling people in the audience to be calm moments before the bombs went off? Is this another false flag staged attack to take our civil liberties and promote homeland security while sticking their hands down our pants on the streets?


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



WOOLPUSSY said:


> Actually, im from Lebanon
> 
> Muslim too. And I live in America. Is there a problem with that?


no but the islamic faith needs to take a long look at itself and before it does more shit like this will happen and this isnt just a muslim killing westerners thing but look at the state of most muslim nations ie sunni and shias killing each other

western nations are nothing but tolerant and the fact you live in America shows that but you need to start rooting out the nutters...I'm sorry but I won't hold my breath on that happening although there are notable exceptions that are ignored


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

i agree

i will definitely mention this at the next global islam meeting


----------



## Wig Splitter (May 25, 2002)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Stadhart said:


> no but the islamic faith needs to take a long look at itself and before it does more shit like this will happen and this isnt just a muslim killing westerners thing but look at the state of most muslim nations ie sunni and shias killing each other
> 
> western nations are nothing but tolerant and the fact you live in America shows that but you need to start rooting out the nutters...I'm sorry but I won't hold my breath on that happening although there are notable exceptions that are ignored


Warren?


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



WOOLPUSSY said:


> i agree
> 
> i will definitely mention this at the next global islam meeting


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Age_of_Enlightenment

oh and there are still complete nutters in other faiths I'm not denying that


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

I really dont understand what its to do with me

Any person, of any religion, of any country, of any ethnicity can be a psycho killer

You have ZERO current evidence to link this with anyone. The saudi guy was already denied to have anything to do with it by the Chief of Police


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

Yep, America was totally tolerant of them black people, and i'm sure there are tons of gay people who will say that they've met nothing but tolerance.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

*COWARDS*
RIP to the lives lost, and my thoughts and prayers go out to all affected by the cowardly, disgusting attacks carried out on INNOCENT civilian people.

There is no longer any respect left for human life, on the day these bombings occured, in the UK, two 14 years olds were jailed for killing a man for a dare. One of the 14 year old's elder brother was convicted alongside him AND a third brother was already in prison for life for an unprovoked murder.

I understand people can feel a sense of anger, hatred towards certain people and Governments, but to take it to the extreme to actually want to go out and cause pain suffering and death upon people, I despair.

There is an over sexualisation of society, over saturation of violence and hateful rhetoric. Basic human respect has vanished.

People can point to other faiths having nutters, very TRUE but these nutters mainly are confined to the 17th and 18th century, if the Enlightenment is used as an example.
Some people have not evolved, and herein lays the issues, people are SO intent on passing the buck 'oh but look at X, they did the same behaviour 3 centuries ago' is NO EXCUSE.

People, Governments, religions need to take ownership of their own misgivings and failings.

There is too much evil and hate in this world, and too many apologists.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Nattie7 said:


> People can point to other faiths having nutters, very TRUE but these nutters mainly are confined to the 17th and 18th century, if the Enlightenment is used as an example.


Could you go into more detail on this part please? I mean what do you mean by 'other faiths'?


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

Poor people. Horrible tragedy.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



SN0WMAN said:


> Could you go into more detail on this part please? I mean what do you mean by 'other faiths'?


it was in reference to stadhart's post!


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

It was three 16 year olds who got charged not two 14 year olds.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



AlexHumph said:


> It was three 16 year olds who got charged not two 14 year olds.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...eenage-boys-beat-homeless-man-death-dare.html

The teenagers - two aged 14 and a 17-year-old who cannot be named because of their ages - attacked Kevin Bennett, 53, as he slept rough outside a supermarket in Liverpool.


This was the initial report


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

Three boys who kicked a homeless man to death following a dare have been sentenced, as reporting restrictions on naming them were lifted.

Connor Doran, 17, his brother Brandon, 14, and their friend Simon Evans, also 14, have been detained at Her Majesty’s Pleasure for the murder of Kevin Bennett.

They attacked the 53-year-old as he slept rough outside a supermarket in Liverpool last August.

http://metro.co.uk/2013/04/15/teena...g-homeless-man-to-death-after-a-dare-3616787/

I think I can safely say, two 14 year olds were arrested in connection with this murder, along with the older brother.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Nattie7 said:


> Three boys who kicked a homeless man to death following a dare have been sentenced, as reporting restrictions on naming them were lifted.
> 
> Connor Doran, 17, his brother Brandon, 14, and their friend Simon Evans, also 14, have been detained at Her Majesty’s Pleasure for the murder of Kevin Bennett.
> 
> ...


I apologise sir, I was wrong.






Man, people suck.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



AlexHumph said:


> I apologise sir, I was wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a GIRL:lmao


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



AlexHumph said:


>



How low can humanity sink.............


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



AlexHumph said:


> I apologise sir, I was wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Speechless, disgusting


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



AlexHumph said:


> I apologise sir, I was wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that's pretty bad but I'm just glad that the people in the video weren't black because the comments section for the video would have been unbearable.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Nattie7 said:


> People can point to other faiths having nutters, very TRUE but these nutters mainly are confined to the 17th and 18th century, if the Enlightenment is used as an example.


Can you explain this? I'm not clear on what you're getting at here, 'cause right now I think you're saying that 'other faiths' (who is the exception, btw?) have put discrimination, hate, violence and general crazy beliefs and behaviours in the past and that's just not true. 



Nattie7 said:


> *Some people* have not evolved, and herein lays the issues, people are SO intent on passing the buck 'oh but look at X, they did the same behaviour 3 centuries ago' is NO EXCUSE.


And this too, please and thanks.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

...and the era of fear begins. Again. Who's next?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



JoeRulz said:


> ...and the era of fear begins. Again. Who's next?


This will not happen here, I have to say something here being born and raised here in Boston this will not make us stay in our homes cowarering, we are strong, we are one we are Boston. There are some things that we can take away frmo what we saw yesterday, be it on the news, twitter Facebook or in person, the main thing to take away outside of the tragic is the men and women who ran TOWARDS the blasts, those people are the ones who represent each and every Bostonian, do not run in fear away from trouble, run towards it with the hope you can help. 

I left work yesterday and went straight downtown, called my wife told her I'd be late and then could not speak for hours as cell service was cut for fear there could be more and they haev been trigged by cells. I saw firsthand the good than can come from tragedy. Soldiers who had been running in full gear stop to tear down barraicades to get to the wounded, old men stopping to help a child up that had been knocked down. Fuck the bombers we will stand tall and we will fight back.


----------



## VINT (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*

Horrifically sick.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



kobra860 said:


> Yeah that's pretty bad but I'm just glad that the people in the video weren't black because the comments section for the video would have been unbearable.


The best part is that most of them are white that are looting. This is awesome. Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



truk83 said:


> The best part is that most of them are white that are looting. This is awesome. Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes!


There is nothing awesome about any of this...fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



CMWit said:


> This will not happen here, I have to say something here being born and raised here in Boston this will not make us stay in our homes cowarering, we are strong, we are one we are Boston. There are some things that we can take away frmo what we saw yesterday, be it on the news, twitter Facebook or in person, the main thing to take away outside of the tragic is the men and women who ran TOWARDS the blasts, those people are the ones who represent each and every Bostonian, do not run in fear away from trouble, run towards it with the hope you can help.
> 
> I left work yesterday and went straight downtown, called my wife told her I'd be late and then could not speak for hours as cell service was cut for fear there could be more and they haev been trigged by cells. I saw firsthand the good than can come from tragedy. Soldiers who had been running in full gear stop to tear down barraicades to get to the wounded, old men stopping to help a child up that had been knocked down. Fuck the bombers we will stand tall and we will fight back.



Just stop, and go put on a cape already.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



CMWit said:


> There is nothing awesome about any of this...fuck is wrong with you?


The looting, and the bombing are totally separate. The looting is harmless, but it's awesome to see how you Boston folks really are standing tall as you put it. Yeah, not to mention like to steal from businesses while there is a tragedy going on. Bunch of classy folks up there in Bawwwwwwston. Shows the ugly of people, and apparently your city is full of classless folks.


----------



## Joe Chan-Reichs (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



JoeRulz said:


> ...and the era of fear begins. Again. Who's next?


NK did it this time!


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



truk83 said:


> The looting, and the bombing are totally separate. The looting is harmless, but it's awesome to see how you Boston folks really are standing tall as you put it. Yeah, not to mention like to steal from businesses while there is a tragedy going on. Bunch of classy folks up there in Bawwwwwwston. Shows the ugly of people, and apparently your city is full of classless folks.


Not even going to engage you.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Joe Chan-Reichs said:


> NK did it this time!


I'm going with an African, Muslim, student. From the reports it may be a black guy, and not an Arab. Perhaps an African Islamist terrorists. Maybe from Sudan? People saw a suspicious man, and reports were of a black male, and also a dark colored male carrying a black back pack. That's what the news first reported.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



truk83 said:


> I'm going with an African, Muslim, student. From the reports it may be a black guy, and not an Arab. Perhaps an African Islamist terrorists. Maybe from Sudan? People saw a suspicious man, and reports were of a black male, and also a dark colored male carrying a black back pack. That's what the news first reported.


None of the officials on the scene have made _any_ statements about people of interest or suspects. All the 'reports' have been rumors or speculation on the part of people who used to be in the loop but retired or reporters circulating the same two or three rumors all night.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



truk83 said:


> The looting, and the bombing are totally separate. The looting is harmless, but it's awesome to see how you Boston folks really are standing tall as you put it. Yeah, not to mention like to steal from businesses while there is a tragedy going on. Bunch of classy folks up there in Bawwwwwwston. Shows the ugly of people, and apparently your city is full of classless folks.


Try telling that to this guy.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/apr/16/carlos-arredondo-hero-boston-marathon

Full of classless folk? Can't tell if you're trolling or just a dick. It's actually ironic that you can call someone else classless after that generalization. For every person out there looting, there were many more aaving lives.

More than likely the last time I respond to you because you seem incredibly ignorant.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Pierre McDunk said:


> Try telling that to this guy.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/apr/16/carlos-arredondo-hero-boston-marathon
> 
> ...


:clap


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



truk83 said:


> The best part is that most of them are white that are looting. This is awesome. Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes!


I don't want anyone to be looting. I'm just glad that they weren't black because the racists would come out of the woodworks for the video comments. Regardless of race, it's still terrible. 

And your other comments dissing people from Boston really were unnecessary.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

What does 'false flag operation' mean?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*

Damn, that's terrible. Did any marathon runner die?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*



THE TEACHER said:


> What does 'false flag operation' mean?


Here it would mean, that Americans did it to themselves.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*



THE TEACHER said:


> What does 'false flag operation' mean?





> Covert military or paramilitary operations designed to deceive in such a way that the operations appear as though they are being carried out by other entities may be described as being carried out under a false flag


^^^

the point that proponants of false flag theories make is that a relatively small incident like this can cause a bigger retaliation ie war.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*

Everyone is quick to blame terrorists but it could be a pissed off American doing what Timothy McVeigh did when he bombed that federal building. Either way I hope they find those responsible quickly.


----------



## Joe Chan-Reichs (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*

I'll freakin puke from the inside if WWE tries to incorporate this tragedy to Cena's storylines... hey, it's edgy right?


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*



Skermac said:


> Everyone is quick to blame terrorists but it could be a pissed off American doing what Timothy McVeigh did when he bombed that federal building. Either way I hope they find those responsible quickly.


That is still a terrorist.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*

Such a sad moment. Condolences to those who've lost limbs and loved ones. 

Hopefully there are proper memorials at all the events in that area.


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Words can't even described my grief. Or my anger. I'm fucking pissed more than anything. Can we not see a fucking marathon in this country? Of course we can. This won't change anything. America is resolute. All that's going to happen is these bastards will have to deal with the full force of the US justice system. They hate us because we live in a free and powerful nation. *And I'm sick of having to endure this kind of shit from such a bass ackwards part of he world (and we know who fucking did it).*
> 
> This is why I'm shooting for the FBI. It's all I've ever wanted; to have a hand in bringing these sort of motherfuckers to justice. What hurts the most is that for now, there isn't a damn thing that I can do besides say stay strong Boston. Justice is en route.


Oh you already know do you? Well what are you waiting for? You should inform intelligence services right away. It'll do you wonders in pursuit of your dream job.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



Skermac said:


> Everyone is quick to blame terrorists but it could be a pissed off American doing what Timothy McVeigh did when he bombed that federal building. Either way I hope they find those responsible quickly.


So it could also be a terrorist...?

Oh wait I forgot terrorists can only be brown bearded Muslims.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



truk83 said:


> I'm going with an African, Muslim, student. From the reports it may be a black guy, and not an Arab. Perhaps an African Islamist terrorists. Maybe from Sudan? People saw a suspicious man, and reports were of a black male, and also a dark colored male carrying a black back pack. That's what the news first reported.


That's narrowing it down a tad... do you happen to know something the people don't? I doubt they do bets on this kind of thing anyway.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*



TomasThunder619 said:


> Here it would mean, that Americans did it to themselves.


Not necessarily.  9/11 was carried out by the CIA and Israeli Mossad with MI6 and Pakistani intelligent offering support in logistics. There's a good reason for outsourcing in a false flag - if things go wrong the buck can stop outside the Country.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*

Alex Jones has hit a new level of retardedness, he tweeted "family guy predicted the boston marathon" then links to a youtube clip that would take any real reporter 5 seconds of research to find out its edited and two different scenes put together. Its laughably sad and shows how pathetic he is.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*

There's a lot of confusion on here as to what terrorism is. It's not the act that makes it terrorism, it's the intention of the act. If some fucked up nutjob decides they want to kill people for the sake of killing people, that is not terrorism. If some fucked up nutjob decides they want to kill people to invoke terror, often for political reasons, that is terrorism. So until we know the intensions of the person(s) responsible, we can't say if it's a terrorist attack or just mass murder.


Sorry. With that aside, I sincerely hope this can bring out the best in humanity instead of turning us all against eachother with index fingers ready to point at anybody and everybody and create mass paranoia. My heart goes out to all affected by this and my utmost respect to all those selfless enough to go out of their way and in harm's way, to help others.


----------



## Yamada_Taro (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*

I will update, WHEN I find important informations.

*IEDs :*

The IED were made of "pipe bombs", full of shrapnels, nails and metallic beads. The explosive used is a low explosive. This kind of devices is easy to create. Seriously, you can find all that on internet.

One of them was said to be one pressure cooker and that's interesting. It rings Al Qaeda's cookbook and Inspire Magazine in my brain. 

You can find everything on Internet, even how to weaponize a cell phone into a remote-controlled detonator is on youtube ...
*
Explosives :
*
The explosions seemed to be blackpowder induced, which means no sophisticated chemical formula and thus no "military" or "professional" explosives (TATP or PETN). The authorities officialy found three devices (yet), all in a very small area near the finish line. 

No bombs in hotels or in JFK library.

*Targets :*

The targets were humans, neither federal entities nor symbolic buildings (bridges, skycrapers, monuments, military installations, etc.). The devices were made to kill or hurt as many people as possible. 

It wasn't a targeted assassination, even if chinese forums tell that the CEO of Vakane (who is hated in China) was the target.

The target was a marathon in Boston, not as famous as the New York's one, with a light security. The bombs were hidden in waste bins (2) and in a bag (pressure cooker).

*Date :*

The date is the Patriot day, which could mean a lot of things for various crazy movements in USA. But I don't think it's a right-wing job.

The fact he aimed people means that the governement wasn't directly the target. Most of the time, right-wing nutjobs tend not to kill fellow citizens for no reason. They prefer to hit political targets. Timothy McVeigh targeted a federal building for example. Breivik hit the governemental area of Oslo and killed socialist party youth members. 



*So : *

- easy made devices.
- pressure cooker (Inspire Magazine).
- remote controlled.
- no suicide vests.
- blackpowder (easy to buy).
- three "small" devices in a small area.
- light security event.

= "easy" and low profile operation.

In my opinion, it's a lone wolf or a small group.


*Conclusion :*

I think that we are probably facing one or two self-radicalized dijhadists (american born), not directly attached to Al Qaeda or to any monitored groups in USA. Recently converted to Islam and without training aboard, it's why we missed him or them.

He is probably young between 18 and 30 (Al Qaeda's Internet generation) and not an explosive or chemistry specialist. He is clever, so perhaps a former university student.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*

Just came across this which has gone viral. Comedian Patton Oswalt had these pretty inspiring words to say about the Boston bombings:



> Boston. Fucking horrible.
> 
> I remember, when 9/11 went down, my reaction was, “Well, I’ve had it with humanity.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*



floyd2386 said:


> There's a lot of confusion on here as to what terrorism is. It's not the act that makes it terrorism, it's the intention of the act. If some fucked up nutjob decides they want to kill people for the sake of killing people, that is not terrorism. If some fucked up nutjob decides they want to kill people to invoke terror, often for political reasons, that is terrorism. So until we know the intensions of the person(s) responsible, we can't say if it's a terrorist attack or just mass murder.


You're wrong. Muslims blowing up white people = dictionary definition of terrorism.


----------



## Yamada_Taro (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*

I think I need to remind that : 



> Officials request anyone who took photo/video of the finish line during blast submit to [email protected] or call 1-800-CALL-FBI. #bostonmarathon


Any other valuable and verified informations are welcome, don't spread rumors, neither hate without evidence. USA doesn't need killed sikhs and beaten muslims in streets like after 9/11.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*



Karma101 said:


> You're wrong. Muslims blowing up white people = dictionary definition of terrorism.


this is a :troll right? please tell me you're trolling...


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*

As an FYI the Saudi National was not being interviewed as a suspect but as a witness...


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*

Terrible tragedy, it's crazy how easy it is for terrorists or for people angry at life to learn how to make bombs via the internet. I wonder if they have found a suspect already.


----------



## Yamada_Taro (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*

I hope, he is fine. Clearly shell shocked. The shaking is due to the fight or flight reaction. 






He kept his calm after the blast, put a torniquet on a young man who had both his legs blown off and probably would have bled to death in minutes otherwise, helped him along to get medical aid, and then gave this﻿ interview, still in shock. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carlos_Arredondo

He is one of the numerous heroes from various origins who chose to help others without thinking of themselves. Boston and USA will stand up proudly and stronger thanks to them. 

Thank you, Carlos and thanks to all those who are still anonymous.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*

I saw that video and read about his life earlier today, seems to have gone through a lot of hard times. Great guy.


----------



## Yamada_Taro (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*



DwayneAustin said:


> I saw that video and read about his life earlier today, seems to have gone through a lot of hard times. Great guy.


Yes, he is a great guy like everyone who saved lives this day.

By the way, I think we must all take at least a basic first aid course and try to keep up to date on any certs we already have. There aren't bombings each day, but helping other people can be done all days.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*



Ziggler Mark said:


> this is a :troll right? please tell me you're trolling...


Obviously bruv. Pretty sure that is what many people in the US and UK think though.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*

The conspiracy nuts are out already, crazy.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*

we need Jesse Ventura to investigate


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*



Hajduk1911 said:


> we need Jesse Ventura to investigate


... or Geraldo Rivera


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*



Skermac said:


> The conspiracy nuts are out already, crazy.


This is the most insane thing I have seen in a while

They don't just think it was a set up, they think that the whole think was staged with the blood being fake, special effects on the videos and the people who lost limbs were actors who were amputees wearing a prosthetic and pretending to be hurt

I can not even imagine the amount of money and time it would take to set up something like that and keep it quite for five minutes let alone a day 

we are dealing with a level of stupidity far beyond our ability to comprehend


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*



CMWit said:


> As an FYI the Saudi National was not being interviewed as a suspect but as a witness...


At first, he was reported as a 'suspect' who was tackled because he was 'acting suspicious'.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*



Catalanotto said:


> At first, he was reported as a 'suspect' who was tackled because he was 'acting suspicious'.


I think a lot of that info was the New York Post trying to find a suspect as quickly as possible to have some "exclusive" info 

CNN did the same thing on TV with right wing militias (but not on their site)


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*

Yep cause there just can't be some sick bastards in the world who want to blow people up to push a point. All gotta be the government.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*

It's like the people who believe that the planes that hit the world trade center were added in with CGI, it doesn't matter how ridiculous the theory is, as long as it blames the government , Jews , or whatever they distrust or hate they`ll believe it.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*

She seriously used a clip from A arnold movie to prove her point?


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*

First of all, my heart and prayers go to the victims and their families. Another horrible moment. 

Now...something that irritates the shit out of me...why the hell do we have to find out why these assclown(s) accomplished this? Personally, I really don't care to know why they did it, what beef they have, why their underwear is shoved up their ass...whatever. Find the bastard(s), and lay the smack down on them with that justice they deserve.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*



TKOK said:


> Yep cause there just can't be some sick bastards in the world who want to blow people up to push a point. All gotta be the government.


They current viewpoint is that a conspiracy theory tends to be a safety net. The idea being that some people can not expect that one man or a small group of people could cause total death at more or less random so they latch on to the idea that someone had to know and let it happen or its has to be fake. There also has to be someone with the same morals as the average person reasonable so that they can be evil (i.e. a religious extremist from another nation would have a different view on the subject so it would be hard to call them "evil" but a first world leader or business man should "know better" and would have to choose to be "evil"). They are scared that lives can end quickly, violently, and randomly so they come up with any reason for that not be the case.

If it makes anyone feel better bostonmarathonconspiracy.com is owned by someone who bought just so a real crackpot would not have it. All its says is to pray for the victims


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*



BruiserKC said:


> First of all, my heart and prayers go to the victims and their families. Another horrible moment.
> 
> Now...something that irritates the shit out of me...*why the hell do we have to find out why these assclown(s) accomplished this? *Personally, I really don't care to know why they did it, what beef they have, why their underwear is shoved up their ass...whatever. Find the bastard(s), and lay the smack down on them with that justice they deserve.


YES!

Wow, I was just thinking this very same thing today when they were replaying on the radio what Obama said.

The person/people who did it obviously meant to take people out. He/she/they had a death plan for people. They are clearly sick fucks who get off on destroying other people's lives.


I guess the 'why' part is more closure for some people, particularly the families and friends this has had an impact on, but, I personally wouldn't bother asking why, I would just get all the facts, make sure I have the right suspect(s), and shoot. Fuck 'em.


That 8 year old boy who died, his sister also lost her leg. I believe she is 6. Another guy was photographed cradling his dead dog. Fuck the person/people who did this, they deserve to walk in to a mine field.


----------



## torturedsoulv1 (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



KingCrash said:


> But today is Patriots Day & Income Tax Day, and I get a more homegrown terrorist feeling from this then anything. But who knows right now.


I said this in a thread I started in rants when someone else brought up tax day. I am a CPA with a tax practice.
If someone was disgruntled about their taxes I think they would do this outside an IRS office or a state tax agency, not
at a marathon. 

But whether it was a domestic terrorist or a foreign one (which is why I started the rant), it is fucked up either way.
Too many innocent people have been killed for too long all over the world.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*



BruiserKC said:


> First of all, my heart and prayers go to the victims and their families. Another horrible moment.
> 
> Now...something that irritates the shit out of me...why the hell do we have to find out why these assclown(s) accomplished this? Personally, I really don't care to know why they did it, what beef they have, why their underwear is shoved up their ass...whatever. Find the bastard(s), and lay the smack down on them with that justice they deserve.


Well it is important to know this stuff just in case this knowledge could lead to info on future attacks and also insight into the mentality greatly helps as well. We the masses don't really need to know this stuff, but Federals, psycholygists and the like do, the media does not need to devote hours upon hours giving these fucks the limelight.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*



Catalanotto said:


> At first, he was reported as a 'suspect' who was tackled because he was 'acting suspicious'.


Could it be you where doing the same thing you claimed they did?

heared one guy whgo was of another race had cops and just MUST meant he was a suspoect, you assumed he was becuse of his race and assumede that it was race, just you jumped to assumptions with out knowing the facts and took what ever you heard as proof


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*

She didn't jump to any conclusions, there were reports early on that a saudi nationalist was a suspect, but it was all false.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*



Rayfu said:


> Could it be you where doing the same thing you claimed they did?
> 
> heared one guy whgo was of another race had cops and just MUST meant he was a suspoect, you assumed he was becuse of his race and assumede that it was race, just you jumped to assumptions with out knowing the facts and took what ever you heard as proof


I would like to respond to you but I have no idea what the fuck you are trying to say here.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*



TKOK said:


> She didn't jump to any conclusions, there were reports early on that a saudi nationalist was a suspect, but it was all false.


which is jumping to conclusions with out facts, she told guys not to say that the JFK fire was or was not connected as it was to soon, and even when the police where heard saying they where related



She did, she heard a report from early on and while she asked us to question evrey report we heasrd about it being teroist form another country she had no problem beliving that 

A. this guy was a suspect
B. was wrongly held, no proof they did anything
C. only cause of race.

As many on here who where wight knighting did

there were reports it was a teroist group form out side of the usa, but we where still told not to jump to it yet.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*



Rayfu said:


> which is jumping to conclusions with out facts, she told guys not to say that the JFK fire was or was not connected as it was to soon, and even when the police where heard saying they where related
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't read.

Rayfu gonna Rayfu.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*



Rayfu said:


> which is jumping to conclusions with out facts, she told guys not to say that the JFK fire was or was not connected as it was to soon, and even when the police where heard saying they where related
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LMAO, I didn't even mention ANYTHING about the JFK fires.


You absolute knob, re-read my post, you have NOTHING correct.



Catalanotto said:


> I just love the fucking ignorance of people when there is a 'terrorist attack'.
> 
> There are reports of a 'Saudi acting suspicious' and he was tackled to the ground, brought in by police, and is being questioned. He is fully co-operating with police and denies any involvement.
> 
> ...


I didn't say ANYTHING about the fires and I didn't even MENTION anything about people questioning reports.

Jesus Christ, keep making shit up.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*

Cat, it's Rayfu...you're letting him get to you. I am disappoint.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Catalanotto said:


> I just love the fucking ignorance of people when there is a 'terrorist attack'.
> 
> There are reports of a 'Saudi acting suspicious' and he was tackled to the ground, brought in by police, and is being questioned. He is fully co-operating with police and denies any involvement.
> 
> ...



this is what I was referring to, you instantly jumped on that he must be a suspect, there was no "lets wait till more facts come out" (dispite you claiming others should do the same when it comes to him.)


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Rayfu said:


> this is what I was referring to, you instantly jumped on that he must be a suspect, there was no "lets wait till more facts come out" (dispite you claiming others should do the same when it comes to him.)


:lmao


The article itself stated that he was a suspect. It turned out the article was incorrect. *I didn't say he was*, the article did.


Oh man, just stop posting/breathing/etc.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*



Catalanotto said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> The article itself stated that he was a suspect. It turned out the article was incorrect. *I didn't say he was*, the article did.
> ...


But you also told others to WAIT and not to jump to anything just cause the artical says something, told them to wait for more facts, you on the other hand did not


you told others to do something you did not do


You assumed manythings and jumped to things that where not facts based on what you read, just like the other side, that you told not to do such things



> Also, to clarify, I am talking about some comments I have seen on twitter. Just a lot of stupid, ignorant fucks out there. Not saying he is 100% innocent, he could be a guilty cunt, but, *let's just quit the ignorance until the truth comes out.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> but you did not wait, to say that he was picked for his race.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*



> WAS THE TIMING SIGNIFICANT? PATRIOTS' DAY IS REVERED BY RIGHT-WING GROUPS OPPOSED TO THE FEDERAL GOVERNMENT
> Yesterday's attack took place on Patriots' Day, which marks the first battle of the Revolutionary War and the 'shot heard 'round the world.' It is a day held in reverence by right-wing domestic groups and others who oppose the federal government.
> The 1995 bombing of the Oklahoma City federal building, which killed 168, occurred the day after Patriots' Day. Bomber Timothy McVeigh was said believe the date was significant.
> The federal siege of the Branch Dravidian compound, which left 82 members of the cult dead, began on Patriots' Day in 1993.
> ...


Interesting read.




Just fuck off rafyu


----------



## AntiFlag607 (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*

In response to the conspiracy theorists:
Honestly, I don't know what to believe anymore when these terrorist attacks happen. After all the insane lies and half truths the U.S government has passed off (or tried to) as reality throughout the years (Gulf Of Tonkin/Operation Northwoods), I have a hard time believing anything they say anymore. 
I don't consider myself a conspiracy theorist by any means, but when time after time high ranking government officials resign their posts to join private sector companies who are getting no bid contacts from the very institution they worked for, well, I feel like Im being taken advantage of as an american citizen. At the very least these situations are being capitalized on by the people we expect to protect us from harm as a nation. That creates a very dangerous precedent in my opinion, and is one of the main reasons that we have such distrust for our government.


----------



## Yamada_Taro (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*

From Iraq :










From Afghanistan :


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*

^^^^and this is from the rest of the western world...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*



Posterizer said:


> ^^^^and this is from the rest of the western world...


*and yet you don't feel so concerned that you make a thread about that.... you're no better. *


----------



## Yamada_Taro (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*

*Gov. Deval Patrick said blood donations will be needed on a “sustained basis.” Donors should make donations over the coming weeks to keep up supplies, he said.

*
If you are from Boston or from the Commonwealth, you can give your blood to hospitals or to the Red Cross (when they will ask for it) with all the amputations and shattered limbs they must be running low.

Blood from other states and other countries will be welcome too. Spread the information.

Boston blood donation centers --> http://www.bostonmagazine.com/health/blog/2013/04/16/boston-blood-donation-centers/

American Red Cross will tell on twitter when they will need blood.












If you are going to give blood, wait a week or so before doing it. At least during 9/11 I remember reading that a large quantity of the donated blood went bad because there was such a huge influx of it, and they ended up having a shortage a few weeks after the attacks.

One of the issues with people rushing to donate blood is that blood has a relatively short shelf-life, and once the rush to donate blood following a terrorist attack wears off, there is a shortage. Make sure to check with your blood banks to see if they actually need blood, and if they don't, consider waiting a week or two before you donate.

YOU CAN schedule a donation appointment for the coming days and weeks.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*



LadyCroft said:


> *and yet you don't feel so concerned that you make a thread about that.... you're no better. *


Lol yea so I'd pretty much have to post a thread about how x amount people getting bombed and killed everyday. Otherwise I'm no better huh? At least I'm aware of the fucked up situation that is the mainstream American media. I'm not in any way saying that this event is any less tragic though.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*



Posterizer said:


> Lol yea so I'd pretty much have to post a thread about how x amount people getting bombed and killed everyday. Otherwise I'm no better huh? At least I'm aware of the fucked up situation that is the mainstream American media. I'm not in any way saying that this event is any less tragic though.


*Yes exactly. Why didn't you do it? Please create a thread about this and see how far it gets. I'll be waiting. *


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*



LadyCroft said:


> *Yes exactly. Why didn't you do it? Please create a thread about this and see how far it gets. I'll be waiting. *


What do you mean by saying how far it gets? What that it'll only get 2 pages of responses? That's exactly what I was talking about 50 people get blown up in Iraq, no one gives a fuck.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*

I mentioned that in rants yesterday. Both are tragedies, yet the 50 that died in Iraq got literally 30 seconds to a minute on the news here as opposed to hours on the Boston bombings.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*

The media tells people who to care for. Then the politicians use these attacks to take away even more freedom under false security. 
Yeah its sad people died and are injured, but more people die everyday from car crash. No media over that because it doesnt fuel agenda.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*



Posterizer said:


> What do you mean by saying how far it gets? What that it'll only get 2 pages of responses? That's exactly what I was talking about 50 people get blown up in Iraq, no one gives a fuck.


Its simple, because people cant relate to Iraq. The Boston bombing was a international incident. You had people all over the world run the Boston Marathon, think we had 60 from just Sweden.

US feels a lot closer to "home" then Iraq from the rest of the worlds point of view.

And it probably would help if there werent bombings and shit every other day in the middle east. Its kinda like "What else is new".
Kinda like when someone is shot in the US, not like the US media is gonna go all out to cover something that happends quite often.


----------



## Razor Mike (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*

No respect for human life, my thoughts and prayers to everyone affected by terrorism.

It's a race to the bottom for mankind


----------



## Razor Mike (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*

http://i.imgur.com/E4AmAk1.jpg


----------



## Yamada_Taro (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*






Don't forget :

- to give your blood.
- to volunteer.
- to stay humans.
- to continue to live normally just to fuck up the minds of the bastards who did that.


Don't make the actions of the official authorities more complicated : 

Avoid racial profilling, even if it's difficult and don't release pictures of possible terrorists. If you are wrong, you will destroy some innocent lives. If you are right, they will flee quicker or become desesperate.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Now they're saying ricin was sent to a senator and possibly Obama. Freaky stuff.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*



Yamada_Taro said:


> Don't forget :
> 
> - to give your blood.
> - to volunteer.
> ...


Repped.




llamadux said:


> The media tells people who to care for. Then the politicians use these attacks to take away even more freedom under false security.
> Yeah its sad people died and are injured, but more people die everyday from car crash. No media over that because it doesnt fuel agenda.


Half right. Your local media covers the car crashes (at least mine does) and the immediate local stories (including all the fucked up crime stories). 
It is up to you to decide whether or not you care about the stories presented. People tend to care about what they can relate to. It's because this happened on US soil, and could have happened to virtually anyone (just innocent bystanders) and with virtually no motive except to incite terror, that it strikes a nerve here in America. 

How would you NOT cover this story? It's a major attack, in a major city, at a major event. Hence it's newsworthy.
It can fuel agendas (the half right part) but it isn't being reported solely for them. It's reported because it can't possibly NOT be reported. 
Should 9/11 not have been reported too because it fuels agendas? No. Did it? Of course. But people want to know when there is an attack on/in their country and will talk about it because of the size or location of the event and social media. 

The professional media needs to do little in the age of social media where people are 1 step ahead of them anyhow. 
Car crashes are usually accidents. This was no accident. It's not the same.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*

According to Fox news liberals want the bomber to be white so they can get their agenda across. Politicians dot care about loss of life, only their agenda. Stupid.

if the Boston bomber is an American, white, male, anti-government zealot, not only would the left’s policy aims be unmolested by public opinion, but other aims might also be achieved. Particularly a long-sought weapons ban currently stalled in Congress, as well as a more generalized shift in public opinion against those who peacefully protest and advocate against government intrusions.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...bing-feeds-anxiety-accusations/#ixzz2Qk21ZvgT


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*



Skermac said:


> According to Fox news liberals want the bomber to be white so they can get their agenda across.


lol. What agenda? If he's white, what will people do? Nothing. It's not like white men will start being stopped by police for "looking suspicious". 





> if the Boston bomber is an American, white, male, anti-government zealot, not only would the left’s policy aims be unmolested by public opinion, but other aims might also be achieved. Particularly a long-sought weapons ban currently stalled in Congress, as well as a more generalized shift in public opinion against those who peacefully protest and advocate against government intrusions.


He most likely is. Based on the time when this was done (mid to late April) and other factors.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*

Someone lock this thread before kobra starts with his anti-White bullshit and gets schooled again.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*

Arrest has been made according to CNN.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*



kobra860 said:


> lol. What agenda? If he's white, what will people do? Nothing. It's not like white men will start being stopped by police for "looking suspicious".
> 
> 
> 
> ...





If the bomber is white they will be able to push through a gun control law and be able to pass some other bills that are stalled according to the article. So they are hoping he is white. That's politicians for you.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*



Skermac said:


> If the bomber is white they will be able to push through a gun control law and be able to pass some other bills that are stalled according to the article. So they are hoping he is white. That's politicians for you.


That still doesn't make any sense since this has nothing to do with guns but OK.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*



llamadux said:


> Arrest has been made according to CNN.


I've read they've made significant progress but there's been no arrest yet.



Skermac said:


> According to Fox news liberals want the bomber to be white so they can get their agenda across. Politicians dot care about loss of life, only their agenda. Stupid.
> 
> if the Boston bomber is an American, white, male, anti-government zealot, not only would the left’s policy aims be unmolested by public opinion, but other aims might also be achieved. Particularly a long-sought weapons ban currently stalled in Congress, as well as a more generalized shift in public opinion against those who peacefully protest and advocate against government intrusions.
> 
> Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...bing-feeds-anxiety-accusations/#ixzz2Qk21ZvgT


Yet he's pushing an agenda through saying people are pushing an agenda. It's... agendaception. 

As for the whole "well the media is pushing this only when 3 people are dead"... I don't think that's fair, there are a lot of differences there. You aren't entirely wrong but there are a lot of different factors at play here.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*

LOL @ 4Chan paedophiles being referred to as a 'think tank'. Oh look, a guy with a backpack.

Stick to suspiciously perverted anime, freaks.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*

Having never experienced anything like what happened Monday I was nervous as hell the day after when heading to work. Not like im a target but I never expected something like this to happen where I live. Was just one day though because today around Downtown it was packed on a beautiful day (Praise the Sun). Glad everything seems to be back to normal atleast for most. I know there hundreds of ppl who will hurt for a while and dozens who will live with injuries for the rest of their lives. 

I usually go to watch the Marathon and since it was my day off I planned on going but I slept in. I wouldn't have been.near the explosions though. Was proud to see so many ppl helping, I would have hoped I'd be one of those ppl had I been there.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*

Their agenda from the news article:


1. Liberals are unhappy that President Obama has so dramatically escalated the U.S. air war against Islamist radicals, arguing that substantial civilian casualties from Obama’s air strikes across the Middle East are speeding the rise of theocratic radicals in the region. 

Their chances for pressuring Obama to end his air campaign would decline if the Boston bomber were an Islamist militant.

2. But if the Boston bomber is an American, white, male, anti-government zealot, not only would the left’s policy aims be unmolested by public opinion, but other aims might also be achieved. Particularly a long-sought weapons ban currently stalled in Congress, as well as a more generalized shift in public opinion against those who peacefully protest and advocate against government intrusions.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*



Skermac said:


> Their agenda from the news article:
> 
> 
> 1. Liberals are unhappy that President Obama has so dramatically escalated the U.S. air war against Islamist radicals, arguing that substantial civilian casualties from Obama’s air strikes across the Middle East are speeding the rise of theocratic radicals in the region.
> ...


Well if that was the plan it got fucked up because the new gun laws got shot down in congress

I would not worry what Fox news says (or MSNBC for that matter)


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*



Skermac said:


> Their agenda from the news article:
> 
> 
> 1. Liberals are unhappy that President Obama has so dramatically escalated the U.S. air war against Islamist radicals, arguing that substantial civilian casualties from Obama’s air strikes across the Middle East are speeding the rise of theocratic radicals in the region.
> ...


Obama's popularity would take a major hit if it turns out to be an Islamist. He talks about how much safer we are with his kinder, gentler, approach...not to mention people are ratcheting up wanting to know what happened with Benghazi. Kermit the Frog or Miss Piggy could be the POTUS, and it wouldn't matter because radical Islam wants to make us all succumb to Allah or face the sword. Obama will lose most credibility if the perpetrator(s) turns out to be an Islamist.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*



BruiserKC said:


> Obama's popularity would take a major hit if it turns out to be an Islamist. He talks about how much safer we are with his kinder, gentler, approach...not to mention people are ratcheting up wanting to know what happened with Benghazi. Kermit the Frog or Miss Piggy could be the POTUS, and it wouldn't matter because radical Islam wants to make us all succumb to Allah or face the sword. Obama will lose most credibility if the perpetrator(s) turns out to be an Islamist.


I agree, that's another reason dems need the bomber to be white.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*

I really didn't want to post on this thread because I didn't know what to say but here I am.

First I'd like to say reports like this depress me,First the earthquake in Iran killing innocents now this killing and hurting more innocents.May those who passed away rest in peace and I hope everybody else stays safe.

This is actually scaring me,To think a safe haven like Boston could have something like this happen to it just scares me considering people here in Egypt have muslim brotherhood members and anti muslim brotherhood people kill off each other.I mean it when I say I am somewhat scared.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*



kobra860 said:


> That still doesn't make any sense since this has nothing to do with guns but OK.


Its not about guns, it's about politics. You need to study politics and read articles on politics for it all to make sense to you.

I was reading the dems want to pull out of Afghanistan and stop spending so much money there. If the bomber is a foreigner congress will want to send more troops overseas to fight terrorists even more. Obama and his people don't want that. So if he's white they can concentrate on domestic issues like gun control and other laws they want passed.

In other words if he is foreign no one will care as much about crime in the united states as far as keeping weapons out of our hands. They will focus all attention on keeping terrorists out of this country.

The dems would rather keep attention focused on laws they want passed like gun control. If he is white they can say there they have to ban this or that even though this crime had nothing to do with guns.

Its all just a power play between dems and republicans.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*

Says on CNN pictures of two suspects have been released so shouldn't be to long until there found


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*



Skermac said:


> Its not about guns, it's about politics. You need to study politics and read articles on politics for it all to make sense to you.
> 
> I was reading the dems want to pull out of Afghanistan and stop spending so much money there. If the bomber is a foreigner congress will want to send more troops overseas to fight terrorists even more. Obama and his people don't want that. So if he's white they can concentrate on domestic issues like gun control and other laws they want passed.
> 
> ...


Bollocks, bollocks everywhere.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*

kobra, what do you think of the photographs of the suspects that were just released that are obviously not White and look of Middle Eastern descent?

unk2


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*






*FBI releases images of Boston bombing suspects*












Spoiler: more images


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*

I wouldn't want to be them

or anyone who vaguely looks like them


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*

good thing i shaved :side:


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*

One guy looks Asian.

The other guy looks to be Middle Eastern or White.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI releases images for "persons of interest"*

Now that these images are out, I have to believe someone else somewhere has clearer video of these suspects. Hopefully that will come out and that can replace these blurry shots and lead to their arrest.

As far as their race, it could be anything but black.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI releases images for "persons of interest"*

4chan will solve this before the FBI. My brother told me he read in some blog that they had this same pictures posted there before the FBI released them and that they said these guys should be suspects.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI releases images for "persons of interest"*

Who would've thought that 4chan would actually do something useful besides be the troll haven of the internet?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI releases images for "persons of interest"*



kobra860 said:


> Who would've thought that 4chan would actually do something useful besides be the troll haven of the internet?


No one in his right mind, anyway.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI releases images for "persons of interest"*

Doesn't matter. Bombs exploded on their own. Just ask guns.


----------



## X3iE (Sep 5, 2011)

*Reports of gunshots at major Boston university*

https://news.google.com/news/rtc?nc...=h&siidp=28ca5536e17fc72061e083110bcbc8002fa8

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/04/18/gunshots-reported-on-mit-campus/

BREAKING NEWS: Gunshots were reported Thursday night near a building on the Massachusetts Institute of Technology in Cambridge, Mass., according to a posting on the university's website.

The incident was reported near the Ray and Maria Stata Center, also known as Building 32. The area is cordoned off and surrounded by responding law enforcement agencies, according to the posting.

The university described the situation as "active and extremely dangerous" and said an investigation is underway. Officials are advising people on campus to stay away from the area.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Reports of gunshots at major Boston university*

more scare tactics to take our freedom\ yall aint foolin me.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Reports of gunshots at major Boston university*



Chi Town Punk said:


> more scare tactics to take our freedom\ yall aint foolin me.


GTFO with your tinfoil hat fuckery.


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Reports of gunshots at major Boston university*

*CONFIRMED: 1 dead officer*, police going crazy, K-9 units showed up

http://www.wcvb.com/news/local/metr...=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=wcvb

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2013/04/18/mit-shooting-cop-massachusetts/2095733/


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI releases images for "persons of interest"*



kobra860 said:


> Who would've thought that 4chan would actually do something useful besides be the troll haven of the internet?


Eh, 4chan have found suspects of various crimes before the cops in the past, but they don't really do shit any more


----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Reports of gunshots at major Boston university*

I get the feeling it ties into the bomber they're on the look out for.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Reports of gunshots at major Boston university*



Asenath said:


> GTFO with your tinfoil hat fuckery.


if you cant separate your soul from your body and astral travel miles high in the sky while you sleep then you aint shit to me jack. all done without a tinfoil hat


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Reports of gunshots at major Boston university*



TasteOfVenom said:


> I get the feeling it ties into the bomber they're on the look out for.


Probably not. This is probably another one of those lunatic does something in mid-late April situations.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Reports of gunshots at major Boston university*

*Meh, there were gunshots on my property last night. *


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Reports of gunshots at major Boston university*

My neighbour was shot last semester

you didnt hear that make the news!

damn you MIT


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Reports of gunshots at major Boston university*

Guess that was wrong. Never mind.


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: Reports of gunshots at major Boston university*

It was just some thug in a robbery gone wrong. Watching the disappointment from CNN when they found out it wasn't a mass shooting was hilarious.

They looked so sad that so many people didn't die.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Reports of gunshots at major Boston university*

I bet piers morgan had his twitter rant all ready


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Reports of gunshots at major Boston university*

Apparently an officer died...


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Reports of gunshots at major Boston university*

Reports of a suspicious package on Pleasant Street and an armed carjacking at a Shell gas station


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Reports of gunshots at major Boston university*



WOOLPUSSY said:


> My neighbour was shot last semester
> 
> you didnt hear that make the news!
> 
> damn you MIT


*Silencer? That's what I would have done.*


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Reports of gunshots at major Boston university*

Too much stuff going on this week. 

R.I.P too any life's lost this week rather it's from the bombing, to the plant blowing up, to this shooting, or too just anything.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Reports of gunshots at major Boston university*

first world problems


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Reports of gunshots at major Boston university*

'Murica.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Reports of gunshots at major Boston university*

deleted


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Explosions and shots fired Watertown, MA Happening Now - Updating as it happens*

Sorry for making another thread. Merge if you need to.

MIT Shooting. One police officer dead. Explosions happening in Watertown, MA. Reports of grenades and IEDs. Homeland security is on scene.

Live feed from Boston local TV WCVB

http://livewire.wcvb.com/Event/117th_Running_of_Boston_Marathon?utm_source=hootsuite&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=wcvb&utm_source=hootsuite&utm_medium=facebook&utm_campaign=wcvb%2Bchannel%2B5%2Bboston

Update: Second officer wounded

Update: 2 suspects now in custody and police are shutting down cell and radio for fear of 
setting off explosives.

Update: One suspect wounded, being taken to Beth Israel hospital. New report that 2nd suspect may still be at large.

Update: 2 in custody. Police looking for third suspect

Update: Reporters are being cleared after another explosion heard

Update: Chicago Sun Times reporting soldiers in combat gear, various federal agents and dozens of cops forming perimeter at Watertown shooting scene.
https://twitter.com/Suntimes

Update: Police now speculating second person in custody may have been bystander. Actual second suspect may still be at large.

Update: Pic of one suspect on ground









Update: Third person taken into custody. Friends at scene say it was just a guy coming home from work and had a backpack.

Update: Pic of National Guard on scene









Update: Pic of suspect running from Police











Update: Unexploded bombs in area. Bomb Robot now in street. One personin custody released. News is reporting it was they guy with backpack

Update: local hospital under Code Black. Possible bomb threat.

Update: SWAT team preparing to raid building Hazel street. Building surrounded.

Update: NBC reporting suspect that had been taken to hospital has died.

Update 2:37 am: Silver sedan traveling at high rate of speed, all police units notified. Shot fired on Alberdine.

Update 2:50 am: Reports Suspect could have an IED explosive device on him. Police advised to use extreme caution. Brighton and Watertown

Update 2:56 am: Strange update. Reports of FBI pulled over naked white male. Taken into custody.

Update 2:57 am: Boston Marathon suspects identified over Boston PD scanners as Sunil Tripathi and Mike Mulugeta. Tripathi is Brown University student reported missing a month ago.

Update 3:01 am: ABC news confirming suspects are MIT shooters. Boston State Police are now investigating to see if connection to Boston Marathon bombing. One suspect still at large.

Update 3:04am: Suspect at large may be leaving trail of IEDs.

Update 3:05 am: Reporter at scene has been told by police that explosives are everywhere. One police officer said they also found a bag of grenades.

Update 3:08 am: Reports in Watertown heard over police scanner "we're looking for the suspect wearing the white hat in the photos"

Update 3:14 am: Pete Williams NBC news reporting Pressure cooker found in Watertown

Update 3:17am: Huffington Post is reporting law enforcement confirms suspects in custody are Boston marathon bombing suspects http://huff.to/11HSIkJ

Update 3:21 am: NBC's Pete Williams: FBI received tips naming marathon bombing suspect, name matches that of suspect cornered in Watertown tonight

update: 3:27 am: Police walking the banks of the Charles River in Watertown with flashlights searching.

Update 3:29 am: NBC quoting FBI: looks "more likely" the gunmen in Watertown tonight are connected to the marathon bombings

Update: 3:32 am: Reports now that suspect previously reported in custody and dead may be alive.

Update 3:38 am: Local Boston news reports definitely Boston Marathon bombers, suspect at large is white hat from boston marathon bombing photos, and the suspect taken into custody earlier and to the hospital is dead. So black hat dead, white hat on the run.

Update 3:41 am: Police advising all in Watertown to not answer door, lock doors and windows, if someone comes to your door call 911 immediately

Update 3:47 am: Police now advising drivers do not pull over for anyone unless they are in a police uniform. Police will be going door to door street by street throughout out the whole town.

Update 3:52 am: Controlled detonation of found bomb by police near dexter and laurel streets in the next few minutes.

Update 4:01 am: Motion sensors being tripped at 100 talcot ave. and whatever tripped them locked itself inside the building. SWAT on way

Update 4:06 am: Police have lit up a house on Dexter street with spotlights.

Update 4:10 am: Boston police commissioner confirms Marathon bomber in black hat (Mike Mulugeta) is dead.

Update 4:12 am: A 20-block perimeter has been established in Watertown as authorities search.

Update 4:15 am: Officers approaching Dexter still warned to NOT use radios. Just heard on scanner a cop saying he found a box with wires.

Update 4:28 am: Going to have to stop updating now. Hope no one else gets hurt by this piece of shit.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Reports of gunshots at major Boston university*

Jesus what next?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI releases images for "persons of interest"*

A clearer photo of the suspect with the white hat has emerge.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Explosions and shots fired Watertown, MA Happening Now*

Should I move this back to the Reports of gunshots at major Boston university thread?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI releases images for "persons of interest"*










Big nosed cunt got got


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI releases images for "persons of interest"*

Both suspects look like cowardly bitches. No surprise here.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Explosions and shots fired Watertown, MA Happening Now - Updating as it happens*

Fucking crazy. I hope it is those two clowns so they can ass raped in prison.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Explosions and shots fired Watertown, MA Happening Now - Updating as it happens*



Theproof said:


> Fucking crazy. I hope it is those two clowns so they can ass raped in prison.


Boston Globe is reporting it's them but no one else is. Globe may have jumped the gun.

http://www.bostonglobe.com/


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Explosions and shots fired Watertown, MA Happening Now - Updating as it happens*

*What the fuck is wrong with people nowadays?

The news station I was watching about this, just played elevator music while covering this story. WTF?

Update: ABC News has yet to confirm that one of the suspects has been connected to the Marathon explosions.*


----------



## Double L (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI releases images for "persons of interest"*

Alright, nobody wear a white hat backwards today.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Explosions and shots fired Watertown, MA Happening Now - Updating as it happens*

What the fuck is happening in the USA right now?


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI releases images for "persons of interest"*

Here listen to this police scanner. This shit is getting pretty crazy. 

http://www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/6254/web


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Explosions and shots fired Watertown, MA Happening Now - Updating as it happens*

This is insane


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Explosions and shots fired Watertown, MA Happening Now - Updating as it happens*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *What the fuck is wrong with people nowadays?
> 
> The news station I was watching about this, just played elevator music while covering this story. WTF?
> 
> Update: ABC News has yet to confirm that one of the suspects has been connected to the Marathon explosions.*


Elevator music? What the hell happened to the news media? From what I'm seeing Cable News and Network news are 15-30 minutes behind the internet and local news on the story, maybe more.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Explosions and shots fired Watertown, MA Happening Now - Updating as it happens*

http://www.reddit.com/r/news/comments/1cnwms/mods_removed_thread_live_updates_of_boston/ keep refreshing


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI releases images for "persons of interest"*

this is some straight up movie shit.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI releases images for "persons of interest"*

Grand Theft Auto style.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Explosions and shots fired Watertown, MA Happening Now - Updating as it happens*

*I genuinely feel sorry for anyone who woke up in Boston hearing all this crazy shit go down.*


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Explosions and shots fired Watertown, MA Happening Now - Updating as it happens*

some straight up movie shit.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Explosions and shots fired Watertown, MA Happening Now - Updating as it happens*

Holy shit! It was that Sunil guy who supposedly was missing. One of his classmates just identified him. This is fucking insane. Like a bad movie or something. https://twitter.com/kmattio


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI releases images for "persons of interest"*



Theproof said:


> Grand Theft Auto style.


That's what i thought of when they mentioned grenades being tossed at police.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Explosions and shots fired Watertown, MA Happening Now - Updating as it happens*



Theproof said:


> Holy shit! It was that Sunil guy who supposedly was missing. One of his classmates just identified him. This is fucking insane. Like a bad movie or something. https://twitter.com/kmattio


Family has now taken down the Facebook page searching for him.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Explosions and shots fired Watertown, MA Happening Now - Updating as it happens*

I've been following this since 12:00, this is absolute insanity.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Explosions and shots fired Watertown, MA Happening Now - Updating as it happens*

Wonder if the guy on the run is following twitter or has a police scanner app on his phone.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Explosions and shots fired Watertown, MA Happening Now - Updating as it happens*

*I've honestly never experienced a morning like this.*


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Explosions and shots fired Watertown, MA Happening Now - Updating as it happens*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *I've honestly never experienced a morning like this.*


It's had me on the edge of my seat.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Explosions and shots fired Watertown, MA Happening Now - Updating as it happens*

Have they been able to verify if this incident has some connection to the Boston bombings earlier this week?


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Explosions and shots fired Watertown, MA Happening Now - Updating as it happens*



BIG E WINNING said:


> Have they been able to verify if this incident has some connection to the Boston bombings earlier this week?


They said STRONG connection and some chater says yes but it dont mean they are


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Explosions and shots fired Watertown, MA Happening Now - Updating as it happens*



BIG E WINNING said:


> Have they been able to verify if this incident has some connection to the Boston bombings earlier this week?


yes it's them. the suspect in black hat was killed and the other one with white hat is being pursued right now


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Explosions and shots fired Watertown, MA Happening Now - Updating as it happens*



KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> yes. the suspect in black hat was killed and the other one with white hat is being pursued right now


Okay, I heard suspect #1 was killed in the shootout and the second one is still in the vicinity as of now.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Explosions and shots fired Watertown, MA Happening Now - Updating as it happens*


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Explosions and shots fired Watertown, MA Happening Now - Updating as it happens*

I feel bad for that dudes family. You guy from finding out he's missing to this.


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Explosions and shots fired Watertown, MA Happening Now - Updating as it happens*

Mike Mulugeta (black hat suspect) is dead from explosive injuries to torso during standoff with police, white hat suspect (PRESUMABLY Sunil Tripathi) is still on the run, leaving a trail of potential bombs as FBI, national guard and police chase after him in Lenco bears.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI releases images for "persons of interest"*

Sunil Tripathi and Mike Mulugeta – Boston Marathon Bombing Suspects Identified

Mike Mulugeta shot dead ... Sunil Tripathi on the﻿ run now. Indian, same Ivy League student missing since last month.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI releases images for "persons of interest"*

Apparently they're closing the subways and public transportation


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Explosions and shots fired Watertown, MA Happening Now - Updating as it happens*

Fucking crazy.

And who is to say who *else* is involved?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI releases images for "persons of interest"*

Derrr Indian = Arabs = Turrists = Al Queda

unk2


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Explosions and shots fired Watertown, MA Happening Now - Updating as it happens*

MBTA public transport completely shut down. No traffic AT ALL allowed in Watertown, and businesses in Watertown, Newton, Brookline, Belmont, Waltham, Cambridge and Allston-Brighton completely closed. All citizens advised not to answer door for anyone but uniformed police officers and FBI windbreakers. It's like martial law out there

Update: SWAT teams are entering various homes


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Explosions and shots fired Watertown, MA Happening Now - Updating as it happens*

Holy shit, dude. This is insanity.


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Explosions and shots fired Watertown, MA Happening Now - Updating as it happens*

Busloads of SWAT arriving


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Explosions and shots fired Watertown, MA Happening Now - Updating as it happens*

Fuuuuck.

He's going to get caught, eventually. Unless he's *that* advanced of a terrorist.


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Explosions and shots fired Watertown, MA Happening Now - Updating as it happens*



BIG E WINNING said:


> Fuuuuck.
> 
> He's going to get caught, eventually. Unless he's *that* advanced of a terrorist.


According to Pete Williams of NBC, both he and the other suspect had military training overseas, so it's definitely not a walk in the park. However, the FBI, SWAT, national guard and about 200 police units SHOULD be enough to catch him. It's quite fishy, especially considering he somehow escaped in a foot pursuit at 3:05am.


----------



## Yamada_Taro (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Explosions and shots fired Watertown, MA Happening Now - Updating as it happens*

Reddit "Live updates of Boston Situation [Part 2]" is blocked 

I hope the suspect doesn't read reddit. I have never seen so precise informations about SWAT movements. Each redditor visted by the SWAT told it. I also didn't think that you could listen to so many live police scanner feeds during crises before ...

Reddit >>>>> CNN + FOX NEWS + MSNBC + ANYTHING ...


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Explosions and shots fired Watertown, MA Happening Now - Updating as it happens*



Yamada_Taro said:


> Reddit "Live updates of Boston Situation [Part 2]" is blocked
> 
> I hope the suspect doesn't read reddit. I have never seen so precise informations about SWAT movements and I didn't think that you could listen to live police streams during crises before ...


Well, if the suspect is indeed Sunil Tripathi, he could be a reddit user as the statistical majority of reddit users is university students (Tripathi went to Brown). However, I don't think he has time to keep refreshing a traffic-infested thread whilst he's being chased by all of America :lol


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Explosions and shots fired Watertown, MA Happening Now - Updating as it happens*



Theproof said:


> Fucking crazy. I hope it is those two clowns so they can ass raped in prison.


If they even make it to prison and aren't killed by the police.


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Explosions and shots fired Watertown, MA Happening Now - Updating as it happens*

The two suspects are identified as brothers, both of Chechen descent. Surviving suspect is 19-year-old Dzhokhar Tsarnaev.
SO MUCH FOR SUNIL TRAPATHI


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Explosions and shots fired Watertown, MA Happening Now - Updating as it happens*

Sounds Russian/Eastern European.


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Explosions and shots fired Watertown, MA Happening Now - Updating as it happens*



BIG E WINNING said:


> Sounds Russian/Eastern European.


Correct, the Chechen Republic (Chechnya) is a mountainous part of Russia

Picture of Tsarnaev from his Russian social media profile:


----------



## Wig Splitter (May 25, 2002)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI releases images for "persons of interest"*



BIG E WINNING said:


> Derrr Indian = Arabs = Turrists = Al Queda
> 
> unk2


=mexicans=gays=Allah Husein Obummer


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Explosions and shots fired Watertown, MA Happening Now - Updating as it happens*

*So we have 200 police units, the FBI, a busload of SWAT members, and the National Guard, are all after this one guy?

His ass is done.*


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI releases images for suspects. Suspect #1 Killed*

They're reporting Chechnyan people, not Indian ones. Dzhokhar was his first name, not sure who the other people are listed above. Watertown, Mass is on lockdown


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI releases images for suspects. Suspect #1 Killed*



Freeloader said:


> They're reporting Chechnyan people, not Indian ones. Dzhokhar was his first name, not sure who the other people are listed above. Watertown, Mass is on lockdown


Original reports were Sunil Tripathi (missing Brown student) and Mike Mulugeta (some random douche), but the AP identified them as Chechen bros only 20 min. ago

Dzhokhar Tsarnaev


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Explosions and shots fired Watertown, MA Happening Now - Updating as it happens*

He looks like Rob Schneider.


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Explosions and shots fired Watertown, MA Happening Now - Updating as it happens*


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

I just came back to suggest that was probably the case. Yeah so one of them was a missing student. Missing by choice apparently. Why they were still in town is beyond me, they should of left Monday, not Friday. Stupid. 

I heard bombs were detonated somewhere, but nothing else.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*



Glass Shatters said:


> kobra, what do you think of the photographs of the suspects that were just released that are obviously not White and look of Middle Eastern descent?
> 
> unk2


So now Russian = Middle Eastern? :HHH2


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

:barkley


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

I wish they would stop using the phrase "*Going out in a blaze of glory*" on the news, some other nut could be watching this right now and start thinking that he wants a piece of that.


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



DwayneAustin said:


> I wish they would stop using the phrase "*Going out in a blaze of glory*" on the news, some other nut could be watching this right now and start thinking that he wants a piece of that.


Who the fuck said that?


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

It's the *US Government *creating a problem and have a guess what the solution is going to be???


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

@Scorpion Some guy on CNN keeps saying that that's what the remaining guy might want to do, kill as many people as he can before he's finally taken out. Stupid way of phrasing it though.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

US media doesn't surprise me at all yet again repeating the suspects' names, showing their faces, and making them celebrities. Bravo :clap

I wish the word "unprecedented" can die right now, as well.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

lol at CNN's total fuckup


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Cable news is a joke anyway, it's for old people and impressionable morons

Snipers set up at suspect's house:


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

http://vk.com/id160300242

The dude's "FaceBook" account


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI releases images for "persons of interest"*



Posterizer said:


> Sunil Tripathi and Mike Mulugeta – Boston Marathon Bombing Suspects Identified
> 
> Mike Mulugeta shot dead ... Sunil Tripathi on the run now. Indian, same Ivy League student missing since last month.


Wait, I thought they were Russians?

Bah, they all look alike anyway with those thick eyebrows.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

CNN has been horrible since Turner left. Back when I was young, CNN was THE shit. Their breaking news felt like the apocalypse was coming.

Now you got pussies making mistakes and being ignorant at situations.

And :lmao @ his VK account. Who sent him explosives as a gift? And that YouTube video? :ti


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Tamerlan Tzarnaev is his brother's name. He was 26


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

CNN is horrible. They were the ones who falsely reported on Newtown shootings and ruined the left of the brother of the actual shooter for a few days. Fox > CNN


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Fox is horrible, too.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Scorpion95 said:


> Cable news is a joke anyway, it's for old people and impressionable morons
> 
> Snipers set up at suspect's house:


I seriously doubt that he's going back to his house.



BIG E WINNING said:


> Fox is horrible, too.


They're all bad. They're so desperate for ratings that professional journalism is basically dead at this point. Regardless of whether you go to FOX, MSNBC or CNN, they all are about sensationalism and pushing their agenda.


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

RIP to the cop who found them at MIT last night. They were probably going there to plant bombs...that cop saved lives...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Glad they have their suspects identified at least. Now if we can just catch/kill both of them, we're good. One down at least. 

RIP to the cop at MIT. Brave man. 

And by the way, after this and several other tragedies that have taken place, I absolutely refuse to call CNN, MSNBC & Fox News news sources. They are news entertainment and only promote biased sensationalism. Fuck 'em


----------



## HWRP (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Hope they find the bombers. I do however find it kind of annoying that people completely disregard the innocent lives taken by the American government overseas by these poor soldiers that are forced into killing innocent civilians by a blood thirsty government. Same for obama's drone program. I just don't see many people having sympathy for the 50 odd innocent victims in the bombings in iraq a few days ago, everyone's all focused on america simply because it is America. 

Good video by Joe Rogan on the american war machine : 






It pisses me off how a lot of american's are just plain stupid, ignorant and don't question what the government does in their name. They're just caught up singing stupid nationalist songs and praising their "GREAT AMERICA" instead of focusing on humanity. You're basically either voting the puppet on the right or the puppet on the left. The boston bombings were sad but lets not forget the thousands of lives lost needlessly overseas by the americans


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



HWRP said:


> Hope they find the bombers. I do however find it kind of annoying that people completely disregard the innocent lives taken by the American government overseas by these poor soldiers that are forced into killing innocent civilians by a blood thirsty government. Same for obama's drone program. I just don't see many people having sympathy for the 50 odd innocent victims in the bombings in iraq a few days ago, everyone's all focused on america simply because it is America.
> 
> Good video by Joe Rogan on the american war machine :
> 
> ...


Even though I agree with the fact that people should show a bit more concern for those outside of their immediate view, the thing is, it's not just an American thing. I doubt that people in Central Asia or the Middle East could give less of a fuck about this bombing.


----------



## HWRP (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Smif-N-Wessun said:


> Even though I agree with the fact that people should show a bit more concern for those outside of their immediate view, the thing is, it's not just an American thing. I doubt that people in Central Asia or the Middle East could give less of a fuck about this bombing.


Yeh true I guess, the world is in such a bad state atm. Not like we can do anything with our lack of voice anyway. We're essentially powerless. Sometimes the feeling you get from your inability to challenge the status quo is so overwhelming you cannot help but to wonder how can I open the eyes of all these zombies around me? Like Cassandra Syndrome... or maybe I'm just a reactionary. I wish I﻿ could find the answer.

(quoted someone)


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Fun way to spend the day, listening to the Boston police scanner just hoping to hear "Shots fired! Shots fired!"


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



HWRP said:


> Hope they find the bombers. I do however find it kind of annoying that people completely disregard the innocent lives taken by the American government overseas by these poor soldiers that are forced into killing innocent civilians by a blood thirsty government. Same for obama's drone program. I just don't see many people having sympathy for the 50 odd innocent victims in the bombings in iraq a few days ago, everyone's all focused on america simply because it is America.
> 
> Good video by Joe Rogan on the american war machine :
> 
> ...




It isn't the innocent 8 year old watching a races fault what the American Government does is it?

I wish in the UK we still had pride in our nation but it's all but gone now - God bless America


----------



## HWRP (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Stadhart said:


> It isn't the innocent 8 year old watching a races fault what the American Government does is it?
> 
> I wish in the UK we still had pride in our nation but it's all but gone now - God bless America


Lol stop being so ignorant I clearly said that the event was a horrible one and that I hope the bombers are found. I'm not aiming this at the poor 8 year old that lost her life, use your common sense.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

now the media will again give the life story of the suspects, give them their 10-15 minutes of fame and give another lunatics idea...the story recycled all over again


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



HWRP said:


> Lol stop being so ignorant I clearly said that the event was a horrible one and that I hope the bombers are found. I'm not aiming this at the poor 8 year old that lost her life, use your common sense.


but you are making a point that involves the death of an 8 year old - however you want to justify that it is pretty low

and the fact is America is the only superpower so of course they are going to attract more attention than some shithole country in the middle east


----------



## HWRP (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Stadhart said:


> but you are making a point that involves the death of an 8 year old - however you want to justify that it is pretty low
> 
> and the fact is America is the only superpower so of course they are going to attract more attention than some shithole country in the middle east


"some shithole country in the middle east" lol you're basically being low by saying that. Do you know how many innocent children are killed in the middle east? clearly you don't. Stop being so ignorant. All human life is equal. I'm starting to lose faith in humanity. You're clearly an ignorant person lol, we're all humans and I don't care if it's america or iraq, humans are getting fucking jacked and one country in particular getting all the attention and sympathy purely based on how powerful it is, is just plain wrong and inhumane.


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



HWRP said:


> "some shithole country in the middle east" lol you're basically being low by saying that. Do you know how many innocent children are killed in the middle east? clearly you don't. Stop being so ignorant. *All human life is equal*. I'm starting to lose faith in humanity


I didn't say it wasn't but fact is all middle eastern countries are dumps apart from Israel - that doesn't mean that I think any less of the people although most people in that region hate me for where I was born so I basically couldn't give two shits about them


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Stadhart said:


> but you are making a point that involves the death of an 8 year old - however you want to justify that it is pretty low
> 
> and the fact is *America is the only superpower* so of course they are going to attract more attention than some shithole country in the middle east


:vick

You know that there are other countries out there right?


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

*Please don't tell me that this thread is going to have an argument.*


----------



## HWRP (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Stadhart said:


> I didn't say it wasn't but fact is all middle eastern countries are dumps apart from Israel - that doesn't mean that I think any less of the people although most people in that region hate me for where I was born so I basically couldn't give two shits about them


lol come on man two wrongs don't make one right and they probably don't have a problem with you. If you're one of those guys that believes everything the media tells him about terrorists being "bearded guys wearing turbans" that tend to be muslim then there's no point even arguing. Terrorists come in all shape, colors and forms... hell there's a tonne of terrorists within the government legally killing millions yet they get praised and worshiped because people are just flat out unaware and don't bother questioning anything. I'm not even muslim, hell I got a lot of hate from a tonne of muslims and don't like the way some of them act but that's the case with all people from all sorts of various races. Just because one person does something wrong doesn't mean the whole entire race is the same as them


----------



## HWRP (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *Please don't tell me that this thread is going to have an argument.*


nope  it won't don't worry haha


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



HWRP said:


> lol come on man two wrongs don't make one right and they probably don't have a problem with you. If you're one of those guys that believes everything the media tells him about terrorists being "bearded guys wearing turbans" that tend to be muslim then there's no point even arguing. Terrorists come in all shape, colors and forms... hell there's a tonne of terrorists within the government legally killing millions yet they get praised and worshiped because people are just flat out unaware and don't bother questioning anything. I'm not even muslim, hell I got a lot of hate from a tonne of muslims and don't like the way some of them act but that's the case with all people from all sorts of various races. Just because one person does something wrong doesn't mean the whole entire race is the same as them


I'm English - we were getting bombed by Irish terrorists that were funded by American money......

anyway we'll just have to agree to disagree over this one as I just can't be fucked to argue and these type of things just go round and round!!


----------



## HWRP (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Stadhart said:


> I'm English - we were getting bombed by Irish terrorists that were funded by American money......
> 
> anyway we'll just have to agree to disagree over this one as I just can't be fucked to argue and these type of things just go round and round!!


yeh man its all good haha. Wouldn't see it as arguing anyway, but yep everyone's going to have their own opinions and views at the end of the day.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

How did the suspect #1 die? I'm late on these news

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wig Splitter (May 25, 2002)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Freeloader said:


> CNN is horrible. They were the ones who falsely reported on Newtown shootings and ruined the left of the brother of the actual shooter for a few days.* Fox > CNN*


jesus christ


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



HWRP said:


> "some shithole country in the middle east" lol you're basically being low by saying that. Do you know how many innocent children are killed in the middle east? clearly you don't. Stop being so ignorant. All human life is equal. I'm starting to lose faith in humanity. You're clearly an ignorant person lol, we're all humans and I don't care if it's america or iraq, humans are getting fucking jacked and one country in particular getting all the attention and sympathy purely based on how powerful it is, is just plain wrong and inhumane.





Stadhart said:


> I didn't say it wasn't but fact is all middle eastern countries are dumps apart from Israel - that doesn't mean that I think any less of the people although most people in that region hate me for where I was born so I basically couldn't give two shits about them


Chechnya is a Russian territory that has been trying to establish independence for the past 22 years or so. The people there have been oppressed something fierce by the Russian government. Most Western people (up until now) have been pretty sympathetic, so the Chechens would have no reason to attack the US. 

It is not anywhere in the "Middle East". And, anyway. The two suspects have been living in the Northeast US for the better part of their growing up years, so unless Al Quaeda runs a summer camp in the Berkshires or the Catskills, I _hardly_ think this is "Middle Eastern" terrorism.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Cycloneon said:


> How did the suspect #1 die? I'm late on these news
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Shot by cops, wounded by his own homebrew explosives, and then his brother accidentally ran over him during the car chase.


----------



## HWRP (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Asenath said:


> Chechnya is a Russian territory that has been trying to establish independence for the past 22 years or so. The people there have been oppressed something fierce by the Russian government. Most Western people (up until now) have been pretty sympathetic, so the Chechens would have no reason to attack the US.
> 
> It is not anywhere in the "Middle East". And, anyway. The two suspects have been living in the Northeast US for the better part of their growing up years, so unless Al Quaeda runs a summer camp in the Berkshires or the Catskills, I _hardly_ think this is "Middle Eastern" terrorism.


Yeh I know, I was just talking terrorism in general.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*


----------



## HWRP (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Cookie Monster said:


>


THIS.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*



kobra860 said:


> So now Russian = Middle Eastern? :HHH2


kobra, you seriously need an English lesson.

Keyword: DESCENT. I want you to click on that link so you can properly read and comprehend the context of the word. Someone being born in Russia/Kyrgyzstan doesn't make them from Russian/Kyrgyz descent, and it sure as hell doesn't automatically make them White which you have been masturbating at the thought of ever since it happened.

:HHH2


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Asenath said:


> Shot by cops, wounded by his own homebrew explosives, and then his brother accidentally ran over him during the car chase.


There was a car chase? And suspect #2 is still at large? Damn how the hell did he get away 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Pretty surreal to watch all this go down. Hope the catch the second kid soon, though I guess that goes without saying.


----------



## Wig Splitter (May 25, 2002)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*



Glass Shatters said:


> kobra, you seriously need an English lesson.
> 
> Keyword: DESCENT. I want you to click on that link so you can properly read and comprehend the context of the word. Someone being born in Russia/Kyrgyzstan doesn't make them from Russian/Kyrgyz descent, and it sure as hell doesn't automatically make them White which you have been masturbating at the thought of ever since it happened.
> 
> :HHH2


The chances for those people to be of persian descent is the same as for them to be chinese. They are white as white gets.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*



Wig Splitter said:


> The chances for those people to be of* persian* descent is the same as for them to be chinese. They are white as white gets.












We will wait and see as this process sorts itself out. Time will prove me right.


----------



## GR RB6 H2 UC RTCW (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

wtf this 19 year old is making america his bitch how the hell did he get away


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Stadhart said:


> - that doesn't mean that I think any less of the people although* most people in that region hate me for where I was born so I basically couldn't give two shits about them*


You don't give two shits about them because of where they were born, a place where you've been told "most people hate you". Isn't that sort of similar to what you're accusing them of?

Anyway, none of this has anything to do with the Boston Marathon or the Chechen people identified so, whatever.


----------



## Wig Splitter (May 25, 2002)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*



Glass Shatters said:


> We will wait and see as this process sorts itself out. Time will prove me right.


Your modus operandi intrigues me. Why in the world would you think that they are of middle eastern descent when it's already reported that they are Chechen and have clearly chechen names? You do know that the great majority of Chechens are muslim as of 17th century, right, no matter how protowhite they are.


----------



## AntiFlag607 (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

This thing is playing out like an action movie, its absolutely sureal. The conspiracy theorists are going crazy (no pun intended) with this one too. When its all said and done, it'll be interesting to see how this entire thing unfolded from the beginning.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

The suspects' uncle speaking right now on MSNBC is awesome, accent included. Just saying.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*



Wig Splitter said:


> Your modus operandi intrigues me. Why in the world would you think that they are of middle eastern descent when it's already reported that they are Chechen and have clearly chechen names? You do know that the great majority of Chechens are muslim as of 17th century, right, no matter how protowhite they are?


Let it intrigue you then. I'll wait and see until after this process turns itself out. And yes, Chechens are Muslim (religion with origin in the ME).


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Steve Carell volunteering for Massachusetts SWAT


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

1 is still on the run in panic mode? Y'all better stay indoors and stay alert for the day.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

What if tsarnaev already killed himself or something 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Anyone else watching their uncle talk?


----------



## Joe Chan-Reichs (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Cookie Monster said:


>


Nah, the reason why the Boston Bombings are getting more news coverage is because:
- It's a fresh and stunning terrorist attack in line with recent tragedies unfolded in America as of late.
- Boston is considered a global city, the "medicine capital of the world", and one of the world's leading financial hubs.
- Syria needs political aid more than new coverage. At this point, they need to fix their own issues. Let's be honest here, the Arab Spring in the news has ran its course ever since Syria got blown up by missiles.

By the way, that was a nice humble statement written on a tarpaulin right there. Condolences to you too.


----------



## Double L (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: Explosions and shots fired Watertown, MA Happening Now - Updating as it happens*

I hope he isn't killed, so we can find out why they did this.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Damm. He got 4 star notoriety


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*


----------



## ultimogaijin (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

I think he's already dead if I'm honest. He's 19, this would be overwhelming, especailly considering friends have said how he is.

Cowards. Absolute cowards.


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

New York and Conneticut are on high alert and an APB was put out earlier for a Honda CRV which was seen leaving Boston. That's one lead. Another is that he's hiding in a (possibly booby-trapped) home


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Supposedly (news reports) the suspect openly justified terrorist acts to friends and was quoted as saying that he didn't have any American friends become he did not understand them.

I think it may be crazed social outcasts who hate society rather than anything religious or political 

Of course I may be wrong


----------



## Joe Chan-Reichs (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Explosions and shots fired Watertown, MA Happening Now - Updating as it happens*

Are they planning to kill the kid?


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Anyone else think that perhaps their initial plan was to take hostages in MIT or something?

Just seems kind of random for them to head to MIT, kill an officer, and then leave. Makes me think the dead officer wound up saving that college from mayhem.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*



Glass Shatters said:


> We will wait and see as this process sorts itself out. Time will prove me right.


It probably won't. But keep going with that. :jt7


----------



## Joe Chan-Reichs (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



stevefox1200 said:


> Supposedly (news reports) the suspect openly justified terrorist acts to friends and was quoted as saying that he didn't have any American friends become he did not understand them.
> 
> I think it may be crazed social outcasts who hate society rather than anything religious or political
> 
> Of course I may be wrong


Just shows why gun ban is a terrible idea, and the government needs to focus on psycho-analyzing and institutionalizing kids instead.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



stevefox1200 said:


> Supposedly (news reports) the suspect openly justified terrorist acts to friends and was quoted as saying that he didn't have any American friends become he did not understand them.
> 
> I think it may be crazed social outcasts who hate society rather than anything religious or political
> 
> Of course I may be wrong


I don't know, on the radio some of his classmates say he was "normal" and had many friends (the younger one, one who is still alive). The media love putting out that loner image on these guys though


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

@kobra: lol Glass Shatters says you're hoping the guys will be white, and he's hoping they won't be. Might be the only humorous thing to come out of this.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Ageei said:


> Anyone else think that perhaps their initial plan was to take hostages in MIT or something?
> 
> Just seems kind of random for them to head to MIT, kill an officer, and then leave. Makes me think the dead officer wound up saving that college from mayhem.


My only guess is the campus officer recognized one of them from the pics, tried to stop them, and got shot 

more likely is that the suspect is super paranoid at this point and the shot the officer thinking that he "might" have figured out who he is



Hajduk1911 said:


> I don't know, on the radio some of his classmates say he was "normal" and had many friends (the younger one, one who is still alive). The media love putting out that loner image on these guys though


The reports I heard were on the dead older one

I would hate to think that the younger brother was normal and went along with the plan because of some kind of family loyalty


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

I reckon he's taken his own life.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



MrMister said:


> @kobra: lol Glass Shatters says you're hoping the guys will be white, and he's hoping they won't be. Might be the only humorous thing to come out of this.



What makes you think that I wanted them to be white? What kind of twisted person would want a certain race to be responsible for something like this?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Sorry if it has been posted.










Scary.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



kobra860 said:


> What makes you think that I wanted them to be white? What kind of twisted person would want a certain race to be responsible for something like this?


kobra failing at comprehension and context again. Mr. Mister too, for that matter. I don't give a shit if they're White or not. Just humorous to see kobra going around, "THEY'RE PROBLY WHITE. WHITE GUYS DOOO STUFF LIKE DIS" anytime a thread of this nature pops up.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

I'm worried. A few students from my school, including one of my closest friends and my old crush, are in Boston to visit MIT as part of the high school SMART Team of Hostos Lincoln Academy. I heard they were in one of the hotels there while Lockdown is taking place. I haven't heard anything from them on Facebook or Twitter and I'm shaking from the possibility of something happening to them. I'm hoping that they catch the suspect so my peers can come home where they belong.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



kobra860 said:


> What makes you think that I wanted them to be white? What kind of twisted person would want a certain race to be responsible for something like this?


You need to reread my post. I don't think you're hoping they're white, and I wouldn't care if you did.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Not a fan of Fox News, but this is less anchor based, and more interview based...from the uncle. 
Making no excuses for his nephew. I applaud him. He says it has nothing to do with their country of origin.


'Turn yourself in and ask forgiveness,' angry uncle of bombing suspect demands
Interview slightly before 1:00 mark.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



MrMister said:


> You need to reread my post. I don't think you're hoping they're white, and I wouldn't care if you did.


I know. But I'm just trying to figure out how someone took what I said earlier about who could have done it and tried to claim that I wanted the person to fit a certain profile.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*



Glass Shatters said:


> We will wait and see as this process sorts itself out. Time will prove me right.


lol at that poor guy being a jaguars fan.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Religion of peace strikes again. praise allah


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

fpalm


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

I hope he's apprehended so he can be put in an octagon with CHAEL.

Seriously though, I'm seriously concerned as to how this kid gets involved in something so horrifiying at 19. Genuinely hope these actions were solely between him and his brother.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Glass Shatters said:


> I don't give a shit if they're White or not. Just humorous to see kobra going around, "THEY'RE PROBLY WHITE. WHITE GUYS DOOO STUFF LIKE DIS" anytime a thread of this nature pops up.


You obviously do if you keep bringing up how you think that I wanted them to be white when I never said that I wanted them to be.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Glass Shatters said:


> kobra failing at comprehension and context again. Mr. Mister too, for that matter. I don't give a shit if they're White or not. Just humorous to see kobra going around, "THEY'RE PROBLY WHITE. WHITE GUYS DOOO STUFF LIKE DIS" anytime a thread of this nature pops up.


Nah, you're all I'LL BE RIGHT like a child ITT.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



kobra860 said:


> You obviously do if you keep bringing up how you think that I wanted them to be white when I never said that I wanted them to be.


No, I just enjoy pointing out your subtle jabs. Must be white because this occurred in "mid-to-late April"? Isn't that convincing. What difference would it make to me, right? 



kobra860 said:


> If he's white, what will people do? Nothing. It's not like white men will start being stopped by police for "looking suspicious".


Anyway, I won't derail this thread further. For the sake of MrMister apparently I was hoping they wouldn't be White. Oh well. These guys are as White as Mohammad Atta, though.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Woke up to find out Boston is in a lockdown so guess I wont be working to class or work today. Hopefully they can get the other suspect alive.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Was up til 4 AM watching the coverage last night. Skipped the shit out of my classes. There wa suspicion of a bomb outside of one of our buildings. Turns out it was a backpack full of beer.

Really hope they take this fucker down before he harms someone else.


----------



## Joe E Dangerously (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Cookie Monster said:


> Sorry if it has been posted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!

Also, is that thing strapped to the rail? I can see the rail in front of it so idk if maybe something clear is holding it up..


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Cookie Monster said:


> Sorry if it has been posted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was this meant to be a suicide bomb attack .Sorry i don't know the full story 100%


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



HWRP said:


> Hope they find the bombers. I do however find it kind of annoying that people completely disregard the innocent lives taken by the American government overseas by these poor soldiers that are forced into killing innocent civilians by a blood thirsty government. Same for obama's drone program. I just don't see many people having sympathy for the 50 odd innocent victims in the bombings in iraq a few days ago, everyone's all focused on america simply because it is America.
> 
> Good video by Joe Rogan on the american war machine :
> 
> ...


What does this have to do with Boston?

Other than you really wanting to soapbox


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

I have a bad feeling this motherfucker (the fugitive) is ready to blow off more bombs to attack police since he knows he's probably not going to make it out of this alive. No doubt that's why they've locked everyone down.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

The aftermath of all this will be interesting.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> I have a bad feeling this motherfucker (the fugitive) is ready to blow off more bombs to attack police since he knows he's probably not going to make it out of this alive. No doubt that's why they've locked everyone down.


I'm sadly under the impression that he's going to take someone with him when he eventually gets chased down.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Pierre McDunk said:


> I'm sadly under the impression that he's going to take someone with him when he eventually gets chased down.


Actually now re-reading the article concerning last night's MIT event (early AM today), they already threw bombs at police and ran through a police barricade of sorts. The one guy was supposedly wearing a vest of explosives and they had another pressure bomb. Now I'm thinking it'll be even worse and turn into a hostage situation... 

These motherfuckers.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Just went out to get some pizza. Where im at it doesn't even feel like a lockdown, cant believe this has been.going on for a while. Listening to the Aunt now who sounds silly. I missed the Uncle talking which I heard was good.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

How much of Boston is under lockdown? Is it the whole city or just parts of it?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Of course he went to Boston Latin. Those kids are evil, I went to Boston Latin Academy (Y)

I have no idea how far the lockdown is. Im in Dorchester and theres no public transportation and everyone at my job was allowed to leave at 10 this morning. I would think a lockdown means stay home but I hear ppl outside. There was even a bootlegger walking around selling movies while I was out getting pizza.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Wow. This is some crazy shit going on. I hope they catch that motherfucker before this gets any worse.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I got a feeling this guy's already killed himself 

The bad thing about this is that he may have bombs strapped to him or whatever so he's willing to end his life. Since its quite obvious that the life he knew is already done 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Cycloneon said:


> I got a feeling this guy's already killed himself
> 
> The bad thing about this is that he may have bombs strapped to him or whatever so he's willing to end his life. Since its quite obvious that the life he knew is already done
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I wouldn't be surprised if this is true... :argh:


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

I know I'm crazy but I think this is one big 
Government conspiracy to get more surveillance cameras out there. "Hey everyone look cameras allowed us to catch these guys everyone hates so here pass this bill that makes it easier to spy on you". Oh and they're Russian because middle eastern would've been way to obvious.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Catsaregreat said:


> I know I'm crazy but I think this is one big
> Government conspiracy to get more surveillance cameras out there. "Hey everyone look cameras allowed us to catch these guys everyone hates so here pass this bill that makes it easier to spy on you". Oh and they're Russian because middle eastern would've been way to obvious.


Fuck off.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Catsaregreat said:


> I know I'm crazy but I think this is one big
> Government conspiracy to get more surveillance cameras out there. "Hey everyone look cameras allowed us to catch these guys everyone hates so here pass this bill that makes it easier to spy on you". Oh and they're Russian because middle eastern would've been way to obvious.


Honestly, fuck off with this shit. Everything is a conspiracy to people like you.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

My fear is they will make their dragnet too tight

If he is anywhere outside of the net he will have all the time in the world to escape before they even realize he is not there


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Is Sunill still a suspect? He goes to university with my brother.. The school has been searching for him for months.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Stop with the 'fuck offs'.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

First one is dead, good, now get the second asshole cause honestly I don't care why they did it, he just needs to have justice rape him in the ass.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

praying everyone in Mass. can stay safe from the tyrants imposing martial law over a 19 year old with a gun


----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Glad to see the police found something funny. I'm sitting here watching MSNBC and cameras caught police laughing, maybe it is just me but I don't think I'd be able to be laughing when a bomber is out on the loose.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Watching the news his buddy keeps talking about how he is a great guy, a nice kid and blah blah blah. I feel like leaving the house and just punching this kid. Your "friend" killed and harmed tons of ppl with his actions Monday and killed a MIT cop in cold blood yet on fucking news he keeps saying how great a guy he is. So stupid.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

innocent until proven guilty :lelbron


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



CamillePunk said:


> praying everyone in Mass. can stay safe from the tyrants imposing martial law over a 19 year old with a gun


Which side are you on?


----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



CamillePunk said:


> innocent until proven guilty :lelbron


True, but doubt that bro is innocent.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

I'm Chechen and I have no idea what to do right now, I'm so ashamed. This isn't the first nor will be the last terroristic attack from Chechens. Braindead people.

the Tsarnaev family lives in the same town as I do (my dad). Chiri-yurt, 7 miles away from me.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



THE TEACHER said:


> I'm Chechen and I have no idea what to do right now, I'm so ashamed. This isn't the first nor will be the last terroristic attack from Chechens. Braindead people.
> 
> the Tsarnaev family lives in the same town as I do (my dad). Chiri-yurt, 7 miles away from me.


I thought u were joking :lol according to the uncle these kids have brought shame to all Chechens.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



kobra860 said:


> Which side are you on?


there are sides?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Soupman Prime said:


> I thought u were joking :lol according to the uncle these kids have brought shame to all Chechens.


I'm not. I was born in Grozny (capitol of Chechnya) but moved to Belgium as a baby.

Chechens are generally stupid. Uncle's friend said and I quote 'Wow look at those brave Chechens, not afraid of anything'


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

AMC should totally go film an episode of The Walking Dead in Boston.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Who will be found first?

This kid?
Waldo?
Carmen Sandiego?


----------



## Awww Shell Ya (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



WWF said:


> AMC should totally go film an episode of The Walking Dead in Boston.





el dandy said:


> Who will be found first?
> 
> This kid?
> Waldo?
> Carmen Sandiego?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

He's probably dead. Who knows how long they'll be searching before they find this out.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



TasteOfVenom said:


> Glad to see the police found something funny. I'm sitting here watching MSNBC and cameras caught police laughing, maybe it is just me but I don't think I'd be able to be laughing when a bomber is out on the loose.


Nothing weird about it. Just like soldiers can have a laugh when doing their thing. Its a way too loosen up and relieve stress. Since most of the officers and soldiers will most likely work around the clock with lack of sleep.
But may look a bit disrespectfull for some. But its just normal.


----------



## TNAFan4lyfe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

People here are so feakin' Ignorant!!


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



JasonLives said:


> Nothing weird about it. Just like soldiers can have a laugh when doing their thing. Its a way too loosen up and relieve stress. Since most of the officers and soldiers will most likely work around the clock with lack of sleep.
> But may look a bit disrespectfull for some. But its just normal.


Exactly this, and don't think for a second just because they are laughing and having fun they aren't also very alert. If anything was to go down they'd go from laughing to serious like THAT.

All of this just seems like a crazy mess, if he's already dead hopefully they find him so this doesn't just keep on being a big man hunt forever.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

This is only going to end in one way, that's with the kid getting killed. There's no way he's making it out of this circus alive. If the police close in on him he'll either draw or fire at them and then get riddled with a fury of bullets or kill himself which he could have done already. It's Looking more apparent that the older brother roped the younger one in to assist him with the scheme and plot


----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

So according to the dad all hell will break loose if the youngest one gets killed. That doesn't sound very good.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



The Brown Horatio said:


> It's Looking more apparent that the older brother roped the younger one in to assist him with the scheme and plot


That would explain why he ran him over.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



TasteOfVenom said:


> So according to the dad all hell will break loose if the youngest one gets killed. That doesn't sound very good.


Could be to just try and make them scared to do anything


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

How many people dropped a Cena joke in here?


----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Priceless Blaze said:


> Could be to just try and make them scared to do anything


I hope that is the case and it won't start a snowball effect.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



TasteOfVenom said:


> So according to the dad all hell will break loose if the youngest one gets killed. That doesn't sound very good.


The dad sounds like a fucking retard. "Allow my son to murder innocent people, but don't you fucking dare kill him."


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

All im sayin is if in a couple months you see a bill getting passed that allows public surveillance to be easier and more plentiful then you really gotta think about who really caused this.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



kobra860 said:


> That would explain why he ran him over.


the older brother had already been shot several times and was already dead before the younger decided to run, he simply ran over a dead body to get away,


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Catsaregreat said:


> I know I'm crazy but I think this is one big
> Government conspiracy to get more surveillance cameras out there. "Hey everyone look cameras allowed us to catch these guys everyone hates so here pass this bill that makes it easier to spy on you". Oh and they're Russian because middle eastern would've been way to obvious.





Catsaregreat said:


> All im sayin is if in a couple months you see a bill getting passed that allows public surveillance to be easier and more plentiful then you really gotta think about who really caused this.


You are a tedious human being.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Catsaregreat said:


> All im sayin is if in a couple months you see a bill getting passed that allows public surveillance to be easier and more plentiful then you really gotta think about who really caused this.


I'll be waiting for that, see you in a year when no such thing happens


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Rayfu said:


> I'll be waiting for that, see you in a year when no such thing happens


I hope youre right


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Catsaregreat said:


> All im sayin is if in a couple months you see a bill getting passed that allows public surveillance to be easier and more plentiful then you really gotta think about who really caused this.


I'm sick of people calling every mass tragedy a "false flag". Is it really beyond anyone's thoughts that there are crazy people out there who will harm innocent people for no reason?


----------



## Yamada_Taro (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

I am slowly beginning to feel that shutting down entire city especially after sunrise is an overreaction by LEOs. With today technology, you don't need to do that, do you ?

I am perhaps stupid, but I believed that with night vision googles, thermal imagery, drones and a few well-positioned snipers you could take him down.

It's ridiculous that a 19 year old can cripple a city like this. Son of Sam couldn't shut down NYC with his spree killings in 1976.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



kobra860 said:


> I'm sick of people calling every mass tragedy a "false flag". Is it really beyond anyone's thoughts that there are crazy people out there who will harm innocent people for no reason?


Its not beyond my thought but its also not beyond me thinking that there are messed up people in the government who will cause tragedy to get what they want. Just gotta keep both eyes and ears on the ground.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Yamada_Taro said:


> I am slowly beginning to feel that shutting down entire city especially after sunrise is an overreaction by LEOs. With today technology, you don't need to do that, do you ?
> 
> I am perhaps stupid, but I believed that with night vision googles, thermal imagery, drones and a few well-positioned snipers you could take him down.
> 
> It's ridiculous that a 19 year old can cripple a city like this. Son of Sam couldn't shut down NYC with his spree killings in 1976.


They did not have as half many rules resricting them 

you cant snipe the kid, there ARE LIKE 50 MORE LAWS about how and when its okay to use deadily force who ever did will be under investigation and most likely fired


and its cause pepole complained that cops had to much power, now they cant do their jobs


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Have they even thought about the precedent this sets? 

The whole world is watching this kid right now. A whole metropolis has been locked down because of him.

It's like an advertisement for psychos that want to go out in infamy.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Catsaregreat said:


> Its not beyond my thought but its also not beyond me thinking that there are messed up people in the government who will cause tragedy to get what they want. Just gotta keep both eyes and ears on the ground.


Hypothetically speaking, if the government wanted to devise an attack on its own citizens they wouldn't leave behind obvious clues. Like the people who claimed the Newtown shooting was a false flag. Why would they leave behind the obvious clue of putting up a Facebook page for one of the victims days before the shooting occurred (that theory was shut down anyway)?



Rayfu said:


> They did not have as half many rules resricting them
> 
> you cant snipe the kid, there ARE LIKE 50 MORE LAWS about how and when its okay to use deadily force who ever did will be under investigation and most likely fired



Yeah instead they should trap him in a cabin and burn it down since no one will take them to task for it. Those "laws" can loosely be modified as we saw with the Dorner situation.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



kobra860 said:


> Yeah instead they should trap him in a cabin and burn it down since no one will take them to task for it. Those "laws" can loosely be modified as we saw with the Dorner situation.


Yep, and they got a lot of flack for that and made things even hardar for them, they cant do their job


this guy is bombing away killing pepole and the cops have to play nice

Can they disregared the rukes? sure, but then pepole get mad and make more rules making it hardar for cops and get mad when the cops hands are tied,


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Rayfu said:


> Yep, and they got a lot of flack for that and made things even hardar for them, they cant do their job


No they didn't. No one got fired for shooting at the women in the truck. No one got fired for burning down the cabin. The investigation that was supposed to happen regarding Dorner's complaints was shut down. Everything was swept under the rug. 




> this guy is bombing away killing pepole and the cops have to play nice


Yeah those snipers outside his house brought picnic baskets and Capri Suns for everyone. unk2


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

This is still going on?:lol

Super Cena needs to get his ass back to Boston to sort this shit out.:cena3


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



> No they didn't. No one got fired for shooting at the women in the truck. No one got fired for burning down the cabin. The investigation that was supposed to happen regarding Dorner's complaints was shut down. Everything was swept under the rug.


you misunderstand, the COPS did that, but check the town check the voters localy they are pushing for even more rules to make it hardar for the cops






> Yeah those snipers outside his house brought picnic baskets and Capri Suns for everyone. unk2


All I'm saying is in the 70's the guy would alredy be dead and the cops would be heros not have to wqorry bout lossing their jobs and breaking rule #585834883


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Rayfu said:


> you misunderstand, the COPS did that, but check the town check the voters localy they are pushing for even more rules to make it hardar for the cops


It's not going to happen so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Would it be better to not call lock down and have this fucker take another hostage or blow more civilians up?
Damned if you do, damned if you don't.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

so do they even know where the second guy is at. last i heard he was trapped inside a house.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



kobra860 said:


> It's not going to happen so it doesn't really matter.


but it DOSE happen, thats how we got here, thats how a sniper has to wait till the guy has killed 50 guys before he can do anything, thats why the kid is alive, thats why this was allowed to happen

cops have so much red tape by the time they get there the kid is gone and free

and if they do anything to speed it up it breaks a rule


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Police scanners saying the got the 2nd guy who was on the run. Not sure if dead or not, press conference here briefly I believe. Not confirmed technically.


----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

They'll be looking for this dude forever it feels like.


----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Hawksea said:


> Maybe you can give give me a PG description instead.
> 
> I'm scared to look...


Sum it up battered human corpse with lots of bruises and bullet holes.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Rayfu said:


> but it DOSE happen, thats how we got here, *thats how a sniper has to wait till the guy has killed 50 guys before he can do anything*, thats why the kid is alive, thats why this was allowed to happen
> 
> cops have so much red tape by the time they get there the kid is gone and free
> 
> and if they do anything to speed it up it breaks a rule


Where do you get this stuff from?


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



TasteOfVenom said:


> Sum it up battered human corpse with lots of bruises and bullet holes.


No exposed internal organs or splattered brains?


----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Freeloader said:


> Police scanners saying the got the 2nd guy who was on the run. Not sure if dead or not, press conference here briefly I believe. Not confirmed technically.


So far according to the news he is still wanted.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



kobra860 said:


> Where do you get this stuff from?


Obvusily its an expression


put it this way this guy shot at them, he ran way, right now they cant shoot him, dispite the fact he shot at them already that fight is "over" and just they cant shoot at him in till he shoots at them, attempts to take a hostage (which more times then not ends up with them not being able to shoot anyways)


this guy could open fire three or four times on them and run off, and they by rules cant shoot him, it takes a death or mutipole times before they can just go up and shoot him even then there are STILL a lot of rules, guy who did it will most likey be on unpaid leave while they investgate 
and it will be on his recored even if he is cleared and in the event the cop did it mutiple times he will even have to go to a "Desk job" as they relly have things aginst killing so many, even if you where cleared and right in all of them


----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Hawksea said:


> No exposed internal organs or splattered brains?


Nope, I've seen more graphic in Walking Dead.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Rayfu said:


> Obvusily its an expression
> 
> 
> put it this way this guy shot at them, he ran way, right now they cant shoot him, dispite the fact he shot at them already that fight is "over" and just they cant shoot at him in till he shoots at them, attempts to take a hostage (which more times then not ends up with them not being able to shoot anyways)
> ...


That makes no sense at all (and I'm not just talking about your horrible English). In case you haven't been following the story, the suspects have explosives with them. If you shoot at him and you're not accurate, those policemen and innocent bystanders could be killed or seriously injured by another bomb. The first suspect died because the bombs he had with him blew up on himself. It's not about the police being worried about "rules".


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



kobra860 said:


> That makes no sense at all (and I'm not just talking about your horrible English). In case you haven't been following the story, the suspects have explosives with them. If you shoot at him and you're not accurate, those policemen and innocent bystanders could be killed or seriously injured by another bomb. The first suspect died because the bombs he had with him blew up on himself. It's not about the police being worried about "rules".


They open fire on the guys brother, so your logic fails here, and they where not doing it with a sniper either so it was anything btu acurate


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Come on out bitch. You can't hide forever.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Rayfu said:


> They open fire on the guys brother, so your logic fails here, and they where not doing it with a sniper either so it was anything btu acurate


That's because he killed one of the MIT security officers.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



kobra860 said:


> That's because he killed one of the MIT security officers.


So they are worried about bombs going off and killing someone but they are going to shoot him anyways cause he killed one guy and in the process's kill them self s?


YEAHHHHH no.

if they where worried about the3 bombs they would not of shot at him


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

So, I'm just catching up on this (mainly because I dont really give as much of a fuck as 95% of America does)...The Uncle calls the suspects "losers", while the father claims the suspects were "framed"...:lol this is some made-for-TV-Movie shit.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

The suspect's friend CNN just talked looked like a white Rajon Rondo.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Rayfu gonna Rayfu.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Rayfu said:


> So they are worried about bombs going off and killing someone but they are going to shoot him anyways cause he killed one guy and in the process's kill them self s?
> 
> 
> YEAHHHHH no.
> ...


Looking back at the story, he was most likely killed from the shootout and not the explosives he had. He had grenades I think so he didn't have a serious bomb on him. The reason why the younger brother got away is because the older brother was throwing grenades at the police and shooting at them as a distraction.

Edit: If he wasn't firing on them at all, they wouldn't have shot him since he could have had a bomb on him and he would hope to be shot so that it would detonate.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



kobra860 said:


> Looking back at the story, he was most likely killed from the shootout and not the explosives he had. He had grenades I think so he didn't have a serious bomb on him. The reason why the younger brother got away is because the older brother was throwing grenades at the police and shooting at them as a distraction.
> 
> Edit: If he wasn't firing on them at all, they wouldn't have shot him since he could have had a bomb on him and he would hope to be shot so that it would detonate.


I read that he blew himself up.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



kobra860 said:


> Looking back at the story, he was most likely killed from the shootout and not the explosives he had. He had grenades I think so he didn't have a serious bomb on him. The reason why the younger brother got away is because the older brother was throwing grenades at the police and shooting at them as a distraction.
> 
> Edit: If he wasn't firing on them at all, they wouldn't have shot him since he could have had a bomb on him and he would hope to be shot so that it would detonate.


or maybe they dont have bombs on them at all?

the one about him blowing him self up is false as you can see by the pics of his body after he was dead

They had exsplosives, which seems to be the grenades and a few others, nothing says its on them 

i never said he was killed by the exsplosives so I'm not sure why your telling me to read it


I'm saying they did not care bout the bombs then like they don't care now, the guy may have bombs, but its not "on him" in the vechole or some such thing as he had a LOT

The thing stoping them is thew rules


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Rayfu said:


> or maybe they dont have bombs on them at all?
> 
> the one about him blowing him self up is false as you can see by the pics of his body after he was dead
> 
> ...


:favre

Why do I even bother with you?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



WOOLCUNT said:


> I read that he blew himself up.


no, shot dead by police


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



kobra860 said:


> :favre
> 
> Why do I even bother with you?


Why are you trying to say "well they care about the bombs and dont want to see any one dead, but they shot dead his brother cause...



There is no way around this, they shot at BOTH brothers, they where no worried about bombs going off on them, the grenades sure, but those where being thorwn not like you cant shoot him then



your trying to say "they care about the bombs they wont shoot" wghen I showed you they did you try to write it off


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Fox saying suspect 2 is down.


----------



## Yamada_Taro (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Not down yet, I am listening to the police stream and damn they seem badly organized (many "watch your mics", "open mics", "reposition to avoid crossfire", "out of line of fire", "I got him, no it's a K9 sorry") and frankly panicked.

Seriously it's a shame ...

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/ma-rt-9-window-cam

- 6* F Street now

->

- 3* F Street now

The current situation is : We have Tactical officers, with better weapons than you, move away local policemen, please + ask locals to remove dogs from streets to avoid conflicts with our dogs over.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Well let's just hope they do have that asshole.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

looks like they got him, don't know if he is dead or alive though

funny it seems that lifting the restriction of people leaving their house helped


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

He's alive.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Still alive. Sorrounded. But "still moving". Probably not caught him yet.


----------



## Yamada_Taro (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Not surrounded anymore, probably outside of the huge perimeter 


I hope he doesn't listen to them with a IPhone 


... they could check his Iphone location ^^'


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Very interesting, very interesting indeed! Let's hope they have got him.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Just a 19 year old kid.... what an idiot. Wasted his life for nothing.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Yamada_Taro said:


> Not surrounded anymore, probably outside of the huge perimeter


What you're hearing there?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Oh for Pete's sake lets hope they've got this bastard.


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Yamada_Taro said:


> Not surrounded anymore, probably outside of the huge perimeter
> 
> 
> Seriously, this police live stream is killing me with their unprofessionalism.


How have they angled that one??


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



> "The uncle of the two Boston Marathon bombing suspects told CBS that the men "do not deserve to live on this earth."
> 
> Ruslan Tsarni told the station that he'd lived with suspects Dzhokhar and Tamerlan Tsarnaev in Cambridge for about 10 years. In an emotional interview, he said he realized that his nephews may be responsible after reading a report on AOL.com. Tsarni was also shocked but "not sympathetic" to learn that 26-year-old Tamerlan had been killed."*
> 
> ...


serious shit


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

There is movement in the boat. He just sat up.

He's alive and in the boat.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Looks like they have him cornered in a back yard and he's hiding in a boat


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

seems like he is alive, don't know if they are close to getting him though, but he is alive on the boat


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

how big is this boat?!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Saw the death photo, good, fuck that piece of shit, he deserved it.


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

If he's hiding must mean he has no weapons or anything?


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Oh, he's refusing to come out of the boat? On an elevated platform? Time to up the ante:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Worst getaway vehicle ever.

Hope they get him alive. Cunt.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Posterizer said:


> serious shit


I'm glad that he's being honest and saying what needs to be said instead of all the idiots talking about how he was a "nice guy".



DwayneAustin said:


> Worst getaway vehicle ever.
> 
> Hope they get him alive. Cunt.


I doubt it. Especially since he most likely has explosives with him.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

So they've found him?


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Read something earlier that he was a heavy pot smoker, could have something to do with it? But who cares about that.

Get him the fuck out the boat and arrest his ass.


----------



## Yamada_Taro (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

It seems that somebody is in a "boat" and that the said "boat" is burning for whatever reasons ...

FBI agents possibly threw an NFDD device in it and now radio silence.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

http://www.tmz.com/2013/04/19/bosto...pects-police-search-corner-dzhokhar-tsarnaev/


^ Live stream there, good quality.


----------



## Double L (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Is he hiding in a closet on the boat? The guy has a lot of pent up tension and frustration he should just get out of the closet.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Supposedly he's been shot and bleeding.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



The Cowboy!! said:


> Read something earlier that he was a heavy pot smoker could have something to do with it?


:vick


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

I they're just being cautious with possible explosives at this point. He has nowhere to go.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Catalanotto said:


> http://www.tmz.com/2013/04/19/bosto...pects-police-search-corner-dzhokhar-tsarnaev/
> 
> 
> ^ Live stream there, good quality.


Thanks...this is insane


----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Hope they get him.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

He'll be dead anytime soon now. Would've been interesting they caught him alive, but that's unlikely.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



TasteOfVenom said:


> Hope they get him.


Thankfully it's just a matter of time now by the sounds of it.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

some of the worst viewer video ever..look good shots..*points up at the sky*


guns going off again..it's dark..must be trying to excape


----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

I hope it's him and not false alarm.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Just light this fucker up with some 30mm already and be done with it.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/ma-rt-9-window-cam

Not sure if legal


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



TasteOfVenom said:


> I hope it's him and not false alarm.


It must definitely be him.


----------



## Yamada_Taro (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Green Light said:


> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/ma-rt-9-window-cam
> 
> Not sure if legal


We are all listening to it, don't worry. But damn, it's hard to siege a boat with a corpse inside


----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Destiny said:


> It must definitely be him.


I'm just saying that considering they thought the guys who robbed the store for awhile was them.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



TasteOfVenom said:


> I'm just saying that considering they thought the guys who robbed the store for awhile was them.


who robbed the store? and if it wasn't these russian guys, how did they get found?

sorry, i've missed the last 12 hours


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Yamada_Taro said:


> it's hard to siege a boat with a corpse inside


Obviously has no experience to speak of. He has the high point. If the cover is still on the boat, they don't know what he's got in there. You can't simply surround the boat with SRT personnel and hope for the best because if that boat is now rigged they're all goners. They need to get aviation assets overhead to possibly laser his position in the boat for identification or engage with 30mm or flechettes in order to end this if he doesn't surrender.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Come on Boston; send in Sir Killalot and get this wrapped up.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Police are very brave. Can't imagine what emotions they are going through right now.


----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Fargerov said:


> who robbed the store? and if it wasn't these russian guys, how did they get found?
> 
> sorry, i've missed the last 12 hours


There was a store robbery that they thought was them but was later confirmed it wasn't them. I'm just hoping this isn't another case of that scenario.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

That stream is interesting, but I don't know if it's poor quality, strange pronounciation, semicoded "police talk" or all of them, but I can't understand a single word from that, I'm really starting to question my english skills


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

When they say boat, do they mean a cruise ship or a fishing boat or something like that? Sorry if it sounds dumb, struggling to understand a lot of what they're saying.


----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



VintageOrton said:


> When they say boat, do they mean a cruise ship or a fishing boat or something like that? Sorry if it sounds dumb, struggling to understand a lot of what they're saying.


A Fishing boat.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

It will take a few hours before its all over.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Well they are taking a very loong time to check out this place. Was watching something when this news report came on.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Why don't they just precision bomb him if they're so scared of the explosives?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

WOW seems like some crazy shit's going on? Did they find the second guy or something?


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

That yelling guy right now, did he say the guy's at the street and they need a lockdown??


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



kregnaz said:


> That yelling guy right now, did he say the guy's at the street and they need a lockdown??


So he's not in the boat?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

According to MSNBC, the boat is now on fire. No confirmation if the suspect is still in it.


----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Confuzzled I am.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

So is everybody else. I'm going to the grocery store, since I've run out of patience for Live & Breaking Coverage. Exhausted.


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

These Journalists are useless there confusing everything.


----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Asenath said:


> According to MSNBC, the boat is now on fire. No confirmation if the suspect is still in it.


I'm watching MSNBC and haven't heard that some girl from there has been giving account of what's been happening.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

What do they mean with "Watch your mic, watch your mic, watch your mic, watch your mic, watch your mic"?
Did they just realize that their feed is on the internet and starting to panic or what?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

He'll never get to the Pay 'N' Spray in that boat.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Anybody on that stream? All I hear is "watch your mic"


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



TasteOfVenom said:


> I'm watching MSNBC and haven't heard that some girl from there has been giving account of what's been happening.


It was right before that girl.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

They said something about the internet stream over the radio and something about changing the downlink, I guess they're onto us


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Is it okay if I post a link to the scanner? It's faster then the news anyway.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

I think when they say "watch your mic", it means someone has accidentally got the record button held down, thus recording when they aren't meaning to.


----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Asenath said:


> It was right before that girl.


Weird because stopped saying anything about it and even video isn't showing it on fire.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



DwayneAustin said:


> He'll never get to the Pay 'N' Spray in that boat.


:lol The nostalgia.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



VintageOrton said:


> :lol The nostalgia.


He's unlocked a new star with this crap, he's all the way up to the 7th star.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



VintageOrton said:


> I think when they say "watch your mic", it means someone has accidentally got the record button held down, thus recording when they aren't meaning to.


Thought so as well at first, but since the guy yelled it about 34 times, then there waws a long pause and static, and then he started again, very strange thing to hear


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Priceless Blaze said:


> He's unlocked a new star with this crap, he's all the way up to the 7th star.


:lmao


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



DwayneAustin said:


> He'll never get to the Pay 'N' Spray in that boat.


Pretty sure there was a glitch on Vice City where you could force a boat into the pay 'n' spray and it would become a boatcopter hybrid. Or vice versa.

If he's blasting Flock of Seagulls in thet boat right now then he at least has a chance.



kregnaz said:


> That yelling guy right now, did he say the guy's at the street and they need a lockdown??


Some members of the media were trying to approach the scene from the Franklin entrance and the guy on the scanner wanted that area locked down.

15 minutes or so ago they were alerted that their downlink (the stream) was being broadcast on the internet. They've since made plans to broadcast on alternative frequencies/ use alternative methods of communication.

I'm guessing "watch your mic" was an order to stop transmitting intimate details on that frequency as we've stopped getting updates from the FBI regarding the "night sun", the boat and the suspect's movement.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



VintageOrton said:


> I think when they say "watch your mic", it means someone has accidentally got the record button held down, thus recording when they aren't meaning to.


Either that or someone hasn't switched over to the secure frequency and is transmitting secure information on the basic frequency. You're starting to hear the guys in the CP (command post) asking for waters to be delivered to them now. We're listening to the secondary frequency.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Glass Shatters said:


> Either that or someone hasn't switched over to the secure frequency and is transmitting secure information on the basic frequency. You're starting to hear the guys in the CP (command post) asking for waters to be delivered to them now. We're listening to the secondary frequency.


Yeah that sounds right.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Glass Shatters said:


> Either that or someone hasn't switched over to the secure frequency and is transmitting secure information on the basic frequency. You're starting to hear the guys in the CP (command post) asking for waters to be delivered to them now. We're listening to the secondary frequency.


Is the police broadcast even supposed to be open to the public?


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Anybody else watching TMZ?


----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



kobra860 said:


> Is the police broadcast even supposed to be open to the public?


I don't knows since you can buy scanners at radioshack.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



kobra860 said:


> Is the police broadcast even supposed to be open to the public?


Well they do got apps for this type of stuff so I would think it could be, and you can buy scanners at the store to just listen to them. It's just probably in cases like this they don't really want people listening maybe I don't even know.


----------



## Double L (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

There are gonna be some holes in that boat. They won't be able to use it anymore.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Priceless Blaze said:


> He's unlocked a new star with this crap, he's all the way up to the 7th star.


Wonder if there was such a glitch what they would send after you? :


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Requesting a shield :ambrose


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD!!!!

(sorry, couldn't resist after that request )


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Dragonballfan said:


> Wonder if there was such a glitch what they would send after you? :


Probably Chuck Norris, at that point he's the only one who could stop you.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

I think he just said suspect in custody


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Dragonballfan said:


> Wonder if there was such a glitch what they would send after you? :


1000 Bigfoots


----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

They just said it's over.


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

They got him?!?!


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Suspect in custody.

Mmmmm...custody.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Alive and in custody.

Fantastic.


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Good news to end a long week.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Got' em.

It's over.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

They got him, he is alive.


This is his twitter:

https://twitter.com/J_tsar


He seems like a normal kid, besides one odd tweet.


----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

We've missed the first 45 minutes of Smackdown :jones

Good news if he's been taken alive. Great work by the cops etc.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Well good, glad they got him.


----------



## Double L (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Vince is gonna be pissed about his ratings.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

*He's alive. I'm pretty sure he's hit, though. I could've heard wrong.*


----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Yeah, he is in custody but he is wounded hopefully they can get answers.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Green Light said:


>


(Y)

Job done by the sounds of it!


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



kobra860 said:


> Is the police broadcast even supposed to be open to the public?


It's pretty much set up by jurisdiction. But in most places it is. Those police scanners can only pick up a certain range of frequency though. You better believe that the SRT and the guys that had eyes on in the thick of it were using a lower frequency that can't be picked up on your run of the mill scanner to transmit what was really going down.


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Now that's out of the way..

We need to find out why.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Although I originally didn't really care what the reason was, just that they should both get what they deserve, upon learning more about these guys, I really would actually like to know why they would do this. The older brother was a heavyweight champ in boxing and the younger brother did wrestling and volleyball, I think it was, and had gotten a scholarship. They both seemed to be doing well in life and lived in the US since 2002. Upon reading the younger brother's twitter, he seems absolutely normal, with one or two odd messages.


I really think the younger brother was heavily influenced by the older brother.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Good job by police.


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Double L said:


> Vince is gonna be pissed about his ratings.


I agree.....I wasnt hardly watching smackdown... kept flipping the channel since fandango came out... and have no idea what is going on smackdown right now...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Wow, man. What an amazing day.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Dat this was crayy, glad they got him alive, so we can get some answers hopefully


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Catalanotto said:


> I really think the younger brother was heavily influenced by the older brother.


I wouldn't be surprised either to find out if this was the case. Hopefully we will be able to get some information on this from him.

Good work by Boston police and officials. I think they handled this as well as it could ever have been done.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Glad they got him alive.

BEEN WAITIN TO PLAY THIS.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Max Mouse said:


> I agree.....I wasnt hardly watching smackdown... kept flipping the channel since fandango came out... and have no idea what is going on smackdown right now...


Don't worry, you don't miss anything this week, SD sucked really hard


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

kregnaz said:


> Don't worry, you don't miss anything this week, SD sucked really hard


Good matches, but nothing good in terms of booking and storylines.

Glad he's finally been caught.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

YOU HAVE THE RIGHT TO REMAIN SILENT MOTHER FUCKER


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

Absolutely fantastic work by all involved in the hunt.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Catalanotto said:


> Although I originally didn't really care what the reason was, just that they should both get what they deserve, upon learning more about these guys, I really would actually like to know why they would do this. The older brother was a heavyweight champ in boxing and the younger brother did wrestling and volleyball, I think it was, and had gotten a scholarship. They both seemed to be doing well in life and lived in the US since 2002. Upon reading the younger brother's twitter, he seems absolutely normal, with one or two odd messages.
> 
> 
> I really think the younger brother was heavily influenced by the older brother.


Pretty much my thoughts as well. The younger brother definitely didn't fit the typical profile, personality wise, either.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

The media will love that he is alive. They must be shitt*** themselves thinking of the ratings gold from following every aspect of the trial.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Amber B said:


> Pretty much my thoughts as well. The younger brother definitely didn't fit the typical profile, personality wise, either.


He looks more like a sad little kid than a tough terrorist.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

I swear, the brothers look more Middle Eastern than Russian the more I stare at their photos.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Skermac said:


> He looks more like a sad little kid than a tough terrorist.


Same was said about Adam Lanza who shot up the elementary school.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*










Shit went down less than an hour away from me, I hope he becomes everyones bitch at whatever prison he goes to.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

It would have been very easy to come storming in with guns blazing, but the Boston PD and the Mass State Patrol did it right. They took their time, and got their man. 

Well done, I tip my hat to them. Now let's milk as much fucking information out of this scumbag as we can get, then hook his nuts up to a car battery.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*










Everyone in Boston right now


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*

I just want to say that the uncle was the MVP of the whole thing, police and other related groups excluded.

That promo was fucking beautiful. Book him for Wrestlemania.

"JOHN CENA, YOU BRING SHAME TO US!"


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*











*Well congratulations Dzhokhar Tsarnaev, you got yourself caught.*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



BIG E WINNING said:


> I just want to say that the uncle was the MVP of the whole thing, police and other related groups excluded.
> 
> That promo was fucking beautiful. Book him for Wrestlemania.
> 
> "JOHN CENA, YOU BRING SHAME TO US!"


All it needed was Mean Gene asking him questions and corpsing. Uncle went in on them.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



BIG E WINNING said:


> I just want to say that the uncle was the MVP of the whole thing, police and other related groups excluded.
> 
> That promo was fucking beautiful. Book him for Wrestlemania.
> 
> "JOHN CENA, YOU BRING SHAME TO US!"


Those Russians can make some kick ass promos.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Jmacz said:


> Shit went down less than an hour away from me, I hope he becomes everyones bitch at whatever prison he goes to.


I have a feeling the feds are going to get their first shot at him. Massachusetts doesn't have the death penalty, but if tried under the feds they could give him the needle. 

Unless, they use that as a bargaining chip to see if there were any others that were in on this or if the two acted alone.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

That uncle is already better at a promo than half the roster. Dude owned everybody.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Best news I heard today: "Suspect in custody" 

Thank God. Authorities did a great job taking him alive with minimal incident. Awesome stuff all around. Now prepare to feel justice pal. I can't wait to hear what his motives were.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Awesome they got him alive. What day (Y)


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

FBI's about to talk about the case


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Now, go donate some blood in case your area needs emergency supplies one day.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

This silly little hard to spell named ni**a better start talking. I shouldn't even care about this, but innocent lives were severely harmed in the matter.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

I hope they nail this fucker on trespassing and loitering too. 200 years in jail and a 300 dollar fine.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Dude ain't ugly, tbh.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

They should give him a 100 tiny paper cuts and use rubbing alcohol on them. Part of me hate Jail or the Death Penalty because just doesn't feel terrible enough. I want this guy to suffer for a while. Theres hundreds of ppl injured and dozens who lost limbs who will have to live a totally different life now one of them a little girl I think. Then the campus cop who didn't even know who they were and paying them no attention gets brutally murdered.

If only Itachi were around and used Tsukuyomi on him. (Y)


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

TripleG said:


> Best news I heard today: "Suspect in custody"
> 
> Thank God. Authorities did a great job taking him alive with minimal incident. Awesome stuff all around. Now prepare to feel justice pal. I can't wait to hear what his motives were.


That is if he even talks.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Soupman Prime said:


> They should give him a 100 tiny paper cuts and use rubbing alcohol on them. Part of me hate Jail or the Death Penalty because just doesn't feel terrible enough. I want this guy to suffer for a while. Theres hundreds of ppl injured and dozens who lost limbs who will have to live a totally different life now one of them a little girl I think. Then the campus cop who didn't even know who they were and paying them no attention gets brutally murdered.
> 
> If only Itachi were around and used Tsukuyomi on him. (Y)


It was a Death Note type ending. Dude started out right, then went retarded evil.  Hope you feel a bit safer now, yo.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

^^ That picture is crazy... Must have been one of the cops raiding taking this ^^


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Soupman Prime said:


> They should give him a 100 tiny paper cuts and use rubbing alcohol on them. Part of me hate Jail or the Death Penalty because just doesn't feel terrible enough. I want this guy to suffer for a while. Theres hundreds of ppl injured and dozens who lost limbs who will have to live a totally different life now one of them a little girl I think. Then the campus cop who didn't even know who they were and paying them no attention gets brutally murdered.
> 
> If only Itachi were around and used Tsukuyomi on him. (Y)



Hopefully he serves his life in a Boston prison, that would probably be worse than the death penalty.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

What will happen is he gives up info on major terrorists groups in exchange for a plea deal which will be 800 years in prison, suspended, but 1000hours community service.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Jmacz said:


> Hopefully he serves his life in a Boston prison, that would probably be worse than the death penalty.


He'll be a Federal prisoner and sent to the ADX penthouse if he gets a life sentence.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Dude's gonna die in the hospital.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Skermac said:


> What will happen is he gives up info on major terrorists groups in exchange for a plea deal which will be 800 years in prison, suspended, but 1000hours community service.


Psssht. This is the least competent terrorist in the history of ever. He has no connections to anybody but his disgruntled brother, I'm willing to bet.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



Hawksea said:


> I swear, the brothers look more Middle Eastern than Russian the more I stare at their photos.


Do you even know where the Caucasus is?



WWF said:


> Dude's gonna die in the hospital.


After they get the info they need.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

Tommy-V said:


>


He's a skinny ass dude. Won't be surprised if he's a Punk mark.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

If you dont like having anal bleeding caused by big Bubba...youre gonna have a bad time


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

nikola123 said:


> If you dont like having anal bleeding caused by big Bubba...youre gonna have a bad time


They'll segregate him from the potential Bubba's. He's VIP until they juice out all the important info they need from him.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Is anyone else just annoyed at the stupidity displayed by the terrorists' family? It doesn't even come off as denial, like you'd expect. Just pure stupidity.

Never heard of someone being framed for a terrorist attack that just happens to be wearing an explosive vest and carrying weapons. Totally innocent. Wrong place, wrong time, right guys?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

RyanPelley said:


> Is anyone else just annoyed at the stupidity displayed by the terrorists' family? It doesn't even come off as denial, like you'd expect. Just pure stupidity.
> 
> Never heard of someone being framed for a terrorist attack that just happens to be wearing an explosive vest and carrying weapons. Totally innocent. Wrong place, wrong time, right guys?


the aunt was obviously attention grabbing and the media is pathetic for giving her attention. the father seemed to be in legitimate denial which is understandable.


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> Is anyone else just annoyed at the stupidity displayed by the terrorists' family? It doesn't even come off as denial, like you'd expect. Just pure stupidity.
> 
> Never heard of someone being framed for a terrorist attack that just happens to be wearing an explosive vest and carrying weapons. Totally innocent. Wrong place, wrong time, right guys?


I agree that it's delusional, but those are his kids tho, man. The guy's mind has probably gone to shit after all this.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

RyanPelley said:


> Is anyone else just annoyed at the stupidity displayed by the terrorists' family? It doesn't even come off as denial, like you'd expect. Just pure stupidity.
> 
> Never heard of someone being framed for a terrorist attack that just happens to be wearing an explosive vest and carrying weapons. Totally innocent. Wrong place, wrong time, right guys?


"I swear to god I just found them lying in the street"


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

RyanPelley said:


> Is anyone else just annoyed at the stupidity displayed by the terrorists' family? It doesn't even come off as denial, like you'd expect. Just pure stupidity.
> 
> Never heard of someone being framed for a terrorist attack that just happens to be wearing an explosive vest and carrying weapons. Totally innocent. Wrong place, wrong time, right guys?




The aunt is an absolute fool. I don't know why they even gave her any TV time.


The uncle seems to have a lot of ill feelings towards them both, but I think moreso towards the older one.


Their father, well, come on, no one wants to think their own children did such a thing....



After reading various articles, it seems that the older one was a prick and the younger one was a smart, popular, friendly kid. Like I said earlier, I really do think the younger one was influenced by the older one. The older one was the boxing champ with the expensive car and clothes. 


It really is a shame because both of them seemed to have things going well for them. The older one has a two year old daughter as well.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

i've seen the sentiment about the younger one being swayed by his big brother on twitter and facebook.

and honestly...fuck that.

he had no problem putting that bag with the bomb near a bunch of children. he may have put on the face of a "good" kid, but underneath? hideous, pure evil monster. if he was truly as good some people are saying through social media...he would have put a stop to that.

i would rat my brother out in a minute if it saved lives.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Mikey Damage said:


> i've seen the sentiment about the younger one being swayed by his big brother on twitter and facebook.
> 
> and honestly...fuck that.
> 
> ...


I agree

When you decide the start killing innocents, you made your choice and his choice was to hurt as many people as possible 

I do think it was all his brothers idea and if it goes to court I can see his defense trying to argue that for an insanty defense but I also don't the public will give a fuck

Even if it was his brothers plan, his brother is gone and all the rage is going to rain down on his head


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I believe each person, each grown adult should be held 100% accountable for their actions

However, not really liking the reactions to the families. By the looks of things, until the incident, they were liked pretty well by the community and considered good kids. 

The father is in denial. Which is understandable. Imagine waking up and finding out your kids are domestic terrorists

And mikey, would you really rat out your own flesh and blood, your own brother you love and admire, so easily?

Honestly, its a question I very much hope I never have to answer


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> i've seen the sentiment about the younger one being swayed by his big brother on twitter and facebook.
> 
> and honestly...fuck that.
> 
> ...



I'm not saying he is innocent or anything by any means. 


I am just saying that I really think he was influenced by his brother. Anyone can fall in to that trap. He's just as guilty as the older one, there is no issue here with that at all, and he deserves whatever he gets. I just think, although he was a smart kid, he was dumb in this situation and probably persuaded to do something so fucking stupid. The older one, I don't know why, I just get the vibe that he would be capable of this sort of thing, based on comments he made himself (about not having one American friend because he doesn't 'get' them (Americans)), and comments from family/people who have met him and basically say he was a bit of a dick. With the expensive items he owned, that kind of attitude he apparently had, he just comes across as an arrogant prick. Some reports say he was a nice guy. I obviously don't know either one of them so I can't really give a proper answer, I guess. Older dude just looks like an asshole.


Anyone could be a good person and just hang around the wrong people and start doing bad things. Again, younger kid isn't innocent by any means, just appears to have been influenced/brainwashed/whatever label people want to give him.


Hope he doesn't end up dying before giving details.


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

This Boston situation was a really great martial law simulator, people really submitted to authority. 

Our government must be very pleased.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Mithro said:


> This Boston situation was a really great martial law simulator, people really submitted to authority.
> 
> Our government must be very pleased.


As opposed to your imaginary government-less paradise where no one intervenes when a lawless pair of idiots runs around killing people, disrupting public events, and being a massive disruption to the safety of thousands of citizens?


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Can someone please explain the benefits of martial law other than just to be evil 

You'll fuck up business

You'll fuck up tourism 

You'll fuck up your global image

You'll fuck up transportation 

You'll piss people off

You'll have to keep a massive amount of police and troops armed and feed

You'll have to find a way to transport them rapidly

You'll have to micro manage every fucking thing because no one is allowed to do anything unless told to do so

Its putting a massive amount of effort in to making things work much less effectively 

Unless you are Emperor Palpatine I don't see the point


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

yeah, redead, i would. i couldn't live with myself if my brother killed innocent people and i did nothing to stop it.

i dont doubt the influence. who knows, maybe if he's an only child...he leads a normal life? probably not...but that's unknown. however, i just dont like how some people are excusing him as a persuaded delinquent. im not implicating you, cat, but i have seen this perspective discussed today. and it's just not correct. persuasion of ideology is one thing. killing innocent in the name of that ideology is just absurd. 

maybe he was a good kid turned wrong, who knows now. all i know is he's a murderer, who wanted to kill as many people as possible. and for that, i look forward to him spending the rest of his life in a prison cell. 

it's too bad he's an american citizen. i would like him to be sent to an illegal prison where we house our terrorist captures, but unfortunately that's implausible. the kid deserves everything coming to him.


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

Asenath said:


> As opposed to your imaginary government-less paradise where no one intervenes when a lawless pair of idiots runs around killing people, disrupting public events, and being a massive disruption to the safety of thousands of citizens?


No, but having a whole city's travel suspended, having militarized police forcefully come into houses, and businesses being closed all because of a scared little teenager hiding in a boat is pretty ridiculous.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Heard the top of thje bomb fell off or it could have done a ton more damage.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Mithro said:


> No, but having a whole city's travel suspended, having militarized police forcefully come into houses, and businesses being closed all because of a scared little teenager hiding in a boat is pretty ridiculous.


Wow. 

Anyways, I'm interested to hear this kids story.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> yeah, redead, i would. i couldn't live with myself if my brother killed innocent people and i did nothing to stop it.
> 
> i dont doubt the influence. who knows, maybe if he's an only child...he leads a normal life? probably not...but that's unknown. however, i just dont like how some people are excusing him as a persuaded delinquent. im not implicating you, cat, but i have seen this perspective discussed today. and it's just not correct. persuasion of ideology is one thing. killing innocent in the name of that ideology is just absurd.
> 
> ...


It just goes to show that you can never really know a person sometimes. Tons of people they spoke to (friends from his school) were legit shocked that he would ever do this. Obviously something went off that made these two guys do this.....and, unfortunately, his capture, and the death of the other one, wont bring back the dead, or grow limbs back for the people who lost them. It's so fucking sad....I just wish that people who want to play around with explosives and shit would just use it on themselves in the middle of the desert or any other place they could find where no one else would get hurt. If your life is so bad that you want to kill innocent people, either don't do it at all, or kill yourself. So tired of this shit. There will never be peace on Earth and that is pathetic. People are such scum.


----------



## xvaj (Feb 19, 2013)

i got a question. LMAO after watch these news for 5 days. Does it really take 1000+ cops, tanks, snipers, k9 dogs, bullet proof shields to capture these 2 suspects. Cops these days are scare as fuck...they fear death and like to show the public how overpower they are.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

xvaj said:


> i got a question. LMAO after watch these news for 5 days. Does it really take 1000+ cops, tanks, snipers, k9 dogs, bullet proof shields to capture these 2 suspects. Cops these days are scare as fuck...they fear death and like to show the public how overpower they are.


Is this English?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

xvaj said:


> i got a question. LMAO after watch these news for 5 days. Does it really take 1000+ cops, tanks, snipers, k9 dogs, bullet proof shields to capture these 2 suspects. Cops these days are scare as fuck...they fear death and like to show the public how overpower they are.


They had K9 dogs? 










:bron


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

i feel like the 2nd suspect (can't remember or spell his name either, just like the media) probably was influenced by his older brother. not that it excuses his actions b/c he's still a monster. i just feel like a 19 year old is easily influenced especially by their family members. i know all kinds of 19 year olds that are sheep, just not to a religious extremist flock. same reason why gangs/terrorist organizations etc. prey upon youth. they are impressionable. i wouldn't be influenced personally, but not everyone is as intelligent, has the same moral compass and isn't a follower etc. then again i don't have older siblings so idk what that's like.


----------



## duttanized (Oct 2, 2012)

I wonder about that Mike Mulugeta guy that was originally identified.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Asenath said:


> As opposed to your imaginary government-less paradise where no one intervenes when a lawless pair of idiots runs around killing people, disrupting public events, and being a massive disruption to the safety of thousands of citizens?


:lmao "no one intervenes". How unimaginative.


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

For anyone interested, here's 78 pictures of the police state in Boston.

http://imgur.com/a/Asgdb#34


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Mithro said:


> For anyone interested, here's 78 pictures of the police state in Boston.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/Asgdb#34


how many died?


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

scrilla said:


> how many died?


No one, I believe(Not counting MIT cop, that was unrelated, I believe). 

It was just a shitload of militarized police, barging into people's private residence, hunting some 19 year old, wannabe terrorist that was in over his head, hiding in a boat. 

I'm sure quite a few were injured when they had the last stand-off and all of that.



Here's another picture of Boston during this hunt: 



A complete ghost town, with only police, military and certain media allowed out.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

don't have a huge problem with this temporary police state if they didn't kill anybody. LAPD during the Dorner days was much worse.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

please don't tell people how east it is to make a bomb..you want to join a terrorist group..just pick up Martha Stewart living..


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

scrilla said:


> don't have a huge problem with this temporary police state if they didn't kill anybody. LAPD during the Dorner days was much worse.


I understand your point of view, no one's getting physically hurt, but I think militarizing the police to this extent, searching peoples homes indiscriminately and barring people from leaving their residency like this sets a very dangerous precedent.

Also, creating this much of a shitstorm could potentially inspire some home grown terrorists, the same way the media coverage inspires future mass shootings.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

i def agree with the shitstorm and media coverage thing inspiring future terrorists/"martyrs"/criminals. a huge problem with globalization/technological innovation/the 24 hour news cycle.


were people legit barred from leaving their homes? i was too busy refreshing reddit worrying about the PERP to follow life on the ground for regular civilians. if you left your house were you REALLY punished? or was it just recommended to stay in and thus people were scared into it?


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

They were told that they must stay in their homes by the police commissioner(And I think the governor, too. Not sure, though). 

I don't know what would happen if someone got out, because everyone just stayed at home. I bet they probably would have been escorted somewhere deemed safe off the streets if they left their home.

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...in-their-homes-during-terror-suspect-manhunt/


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

prob just got sent back to their home.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Depends what state (as in code 1 type state, not 50 states) the city was in, technically, and maybe not there, but where i am, you are under no oblegation to go back even if they tell you unless the city declares a specal case


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Boston Marathon Bombings. FBI Manhunt - Suspect #1 Killed; 2nd on the run*



The Cowboy!! said:


> *Read something earlier that he was a heavy pot smoker, could have something to do with it?* But who cares about that.
> 
> Get him the fuck out the boat and arrest his ass.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Tamerlan was in Chechnya from 2009 until 2010. Something that wasn't in the media I believe. He stayed with his family for a while but then went to the Georgia/Chechnya border. One big mountain, filled with radical muslims (not only Chechens). They 'brainwash' young guys into thinking America is the devil. The Western Civilization is a non-religious devil and offer them military training. There is a lot of terrorism going on in Grozny that no one knows about. 2010 was a year of terrorism in Chechnya, while 2009 was 'the massive recruitment'.

And non-surprisingly, Tamerlan started posting Jihad related stuff on Youtube and Vkontakte (russian FB) and started to distance himself from the American people. He most likely had a plan and persuaded his younger brother into doing this.

A 19-year old confused, broken, angry little boy and a 26-year old athletic man, tricked by jihadists.

There you have your two massive terrorists, with huge media covering. Something all serial killers/terrorists dream about.


----------



## Yamada_Taro (Jan 28, 2009)

Just that :


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Classic.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Mithro said:


> No, but having a whole city's travel suspended, having militarized police forcefully come into houses, and businesses being closed all because of a scared little teenager hiding in a boat is pretty ridiculous.


And how did they know? These were two guys that just randomly went over to a cop and shot him 5 times.
Its easy to say afterwards "Oh he was just hiding in a boat". But he could just aswell had held a family hostage or planning his next assault.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

How did he just get into a boat without anyone seeing or am I missing something? I did hear a guy went to check on his boat and saw blood?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Cookie Monster said:


> How did he just get into a boat without anyone seeing or am I missing something? I did hear a guy went to check on his boat and saw blood?


Maybe he got in while people were sleeping?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

WOOLCUNT said:


> Maybe he got in while people were sleeping?


It's certainly interesting to think. Did the idiot think he'd stay there and not get caught? :lol


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

well this is the same idiot who went outside without a disquise with his face plastered everywere.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

What was he gonna do? Go out with glasses with an attached moustache?


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

xvaj said:


> i got a question. LMAO after watch these news for 5 days. Does it really take 1000+ cops, tanks, snipers, k9 dogs, bullet proof shields to capture these 2 suspects. Cops these days are scare as fuck...they fear death and like to show the public how overpower they are.


It did seem like overkill to have the entire city looking like it was ready for an invasion. Humvees rolling down the roads, 10,000 troops and police patrolling, helicopters in the air, tanks and stealth bombers on standby. All for 2 people, then all that for one person after the brother was shot, ridiculous!


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

A possible theory is that this was a false flag to simulate martial law in action, as well as draw eyes away from controversial bills such as CISPA


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Well.. I heard the only reason they knew where he was, was because there were shots fired. Does anyone know where those shots came from? A homeowner that shot him? Or was that ever revealed?


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

TomahawkJock said:


> Well.. I heard the only reason they knew where he was, was because there were shots fired. Does anyone know where those shots came from? A homeowner that shot him? Or was that ever revealed?


That wasn't revealed, nor was it revealed who this guy is


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

TomahawkJock said:


> Well.. I heard the only reason they knew where he was, was because there were shots fired. Does anyone know where those shots came from? A homeowner that shot him? Or was that ever revealed?


An injured Dzhokhar took refuge in the boat and was presumably there for a while. The homeowner noticed a trail of blood close to his boat in the garden and checked it out. He discovered Dzhokhar covered in blood and called 911 immediately.

Shots were exchanged after the cops arrived.



Scorpion95 said:


> That wasn't revealed, nor was it revealed who this guy is


IIRC, that's the hijacked car guy.


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

IncapableNinja said:


> IIRC, that's the hijacked car guy.


Who's hijacked car guy?

clearer picture, with SWAT aiming at him and some logo on his back


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Mithro said:


> No, but having a whole city's travel suspended, having militarized police forcefully come into houses, and businesses being closed all because of a scared little teenager hiding in a boat is pretty ridiculous.


A scared little teenager who killed a security guard and injured 200 people and killed 3 with bombs at an event with international participation. Yeah that's no big deal at all. :kobe


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2311809/Tamerlan-Tsarnaev-Boston-bomber-married-Katherine-Russell-converted-Islam-marry-him.html

I feel sorry for the guy's wife and kid. She converted to Islam just to be with him and he goes on and does this.fpalm


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Glad it's over. The kid is responsible for his own actions, but the brother is a pos for persuading him down this path.

What I don't get is for Pro-Chechen supporters, why would you bomb a civilian target, that has nothing to do with the region's issues. This gives the Russian government all the excuses it needs to continue the repression in Chechen society.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Scorpion95 said:


> Who's hijacked car guy?
> 
> clearer picture, with SWAT aiming at him and some logo on his back


That is the man the two bombers carjacked and took hostage for a moment. 

Bless his heart. They strip searched him in the street, in this weather.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Muerte al fascismo said:


> What I don't get is for Pro-Chechen supporters, why would you bomb a civilian target, that has nothing to do with the region's issues. This gives the Russian government all the excuses it needs to continue the repression in Chechen society.


I'm fairly sure when this all shakes out, there won't be much (if any) foreign backing on this. These two had zero training - and it showed.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Bombings at Boston Marathon kills 3 people; hundreds wounded*



Skermac said:


> Their agenda from the news article:
> 
> 
> 1. Liberals are unhappy that President Obama has so dramatically escalated the U.S. air war against Islamist radicals, arguing that substantial civilian casualties from Obama’s air strikes across the Middle East are speeding the rise of theocratic radicals in the region.
> ...


So I guess that both Democrats and Republicans "lost"?


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Asenath said:


> I'm fairly sure when this all shakes out, there won't be much (if any) foreign backing on this. These two had zero training - and it showed.


Maybe not so much on the logistical front. I'm speculating, but they may have been radicalized whilst trying to get back in touch with their roots/heritage. 

I doubt this suspect will reveal much on what was the case. The older brother looked to be the brains.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Muerte al fascismo said:


> Glad it's over. The kid is responsible for his own actions, but the brother is a pos for persuading him down this path.
> 
> What I don't get is for Pro-Chechen supporters, why would you bomb a civilian target, that has nothing to do with the region's issues. This gives the Russian government all the excuses it needs to continue the repression in Chechen society.


Not to mention what might be a major shift in American policy/attitude towards Chechnya. It's been no secret that the US government has been open in its condemnation of how Russia has handled the Chechen uprisings. 

Someone got to these men, apparently some radical Islamist group got their paws on them, especially when IIRC the older one made a couple of visits back to Chechnya during the time they lived in the States. That's the only explanation I can give. 

Meanwhile, we will give this guy all rights tendered to an American. He'll be Mirandized eventually, the reason he's in custody as opposed to officially being under arrest is the fact that right now medically he is in no shape to understand what they would be saying to him. If the cops came in now wanting to talk it wouldn't stick, any smart attorney would get it thrown out of court.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Asenath said:


> I'm fairly sure when this all shakes out, there won't be much (if any) foreign backing on this. These two had zero training - and it showed.



Tamerlan had 7-8 months training. The younger one didn't.

I'm Chechen myself so I know what's going on in there. Tamerlan was the perfect victim for the Muslim radicals. Young guy, lives in America and was easy to trick into whatever they wanted to trick him in.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Americans (/humans) are odd, celebrating in the streets after they did like that. I understand you would feel a massive weight of your shoulders, knowing you can walk freely again... but they still killed 4 people. I'm not sure what there is to celebrate? People calling it "a victory" are well off the mark.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

BruiserKC said:


> Not to mention what might be a major shift in American policy/attitude towards Chechnya. It's been no secret that the US government has been open in its condemnation of how Russia has handled the Chechen uprisings.


That's is probably going to be the end result. Completely idiotic move.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Cookie Monster said:


> Americans (/humans) are odd, celebrating in the streets after they did like that. I understand you would feel a massive weight of your shoulders, knowing you can walk freely again... but they still killed 4 people. I'm not sure what there is to celebrate? People calling it "a victory" are well off the mark.


Yeah, its very "America". Kinda acting like they won something.
Could never see anything like that in my country. Its a odd behaviour.


----------



## Yamada_Taro (Jan 28, 2009)

*Czech Republic Ambassador: Don’t Confuse Us With Chechnya*



> By Alyssa Newcomb
> Apr 20, 2013 9:18am
> 
> The Czech Republic and Chechnya are nearly 2,000 miles apart, but that didn’t stop people from mixing up their geography.
> ...


Source : *http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/headlin...lic-ambassador-dont-confuse-us-with-chechnya/*

By the way, if you wish to learn more about Chechnya, you can read Hadji Murat by Tolstoi. It's a classic of russian litterature and helps a lot to understand the current days.

I think it's time to train soldiers and policemen in chechen language.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Why is CNN bothering to ask the father questions after his son has been caught? Vultures.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

Did people really take to the streets chanting 'USA, USA!'?

No really, did they?


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

This is probably a stupid question but why didn't the suspects get the fuck away from Boston as far as possible the same day of the bombing? They had no clue who performed the attack so they could have gotten a head start.


----------



## Yamada_Taro (Jan 28, 2009)

Quasi Juice said:


> This is probably a stupid question but why didn't the suspects get the fuck away from Boston as far as possible the same day of the bombing? They had no clue who performed the attack so they could have gotten a head start.


If I remember correctly materials to fabricate bombs were found in MIT (and at a relative's house). They were probably preparing more attacks. 

Once the older brother was killed, the younger panicked and quickly hide wherever he could. After all, he never shot at the cops, his older brother did.

Being a terrorist : If your aim is to kill as many people as possible and if you aren't identified, you don't panick and continue to follow the plan. You also wish to die spectacularly and killed while fighting.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Quasi Juice said:


> This is probably a stupid question but why didn't the suspects get the fuck away from Boston as far as possible the same day of the bombing? They had no clue who performed the attack so they could have gotten a head start.


One obviously wanted "suicide by cop" and did everything possible to go out in flames once the photos and videos were released whereas the other one probably didn't know what to do without the apparent "mastermind" behind it all.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

I wonder if the 19 year old kid can use the Patty Hearst/Stockholm syndrome as a defense since young minds are impressionable?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

^Thinks he's a ninja.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

roadkill_ said:


> Did people really take to the streets chanting 'USA, USA!'?
> 
> No really, did they?


Yes.

Bow down to the GOAT.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Cookie Monster said:


>


:lol

Can never understand the mindset of certain individuals that spread the philosophy of hate & violence. Yeah I get the world is a fucked up place with governments running a muck - but I always been of the attitude of live & let live - & if people disagree with your opinion/way of life then who the fuck cares. I can understand instant retaliation to somebody when they are attempting to bring harm to you at the time, but not just to group everybody into a category & start plotting to kill as may as I can.

Then again people have been doing that for thousands of years so whatever.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

roadkill_ said:


> Did people really take to the streets chanting 'USA, USA!'?
> 
> No really, did they?


I know, what about all the countries that didn't get bombed?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Cookie Monster said:


> Americans (/humans) are odd, celebrating in the streets after they did like that. I understand you would feel a massive weight of your shoulders, knowing you can walk freely again... but they still killed 4 people. I'm not sure what there is to celebrate? People calling it "a victory" are well off the mark.


They were cheering because these guys were caught. They applauded the police. This was a very quick capture and the FBI had gotten the most tips they have ever had after releasing the videos and photos of them. Obviously, the 'victory' wont bring back the dead and grow any legs back, but, they caught these guys quickly, before they got away forever or caused more havoc.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

It was a bit unnecessary to shut down the whole city and impose what honestly looked like martial law just for one kid. Makes you wonder if this will become a common occurrence whenever someone decides to cry "terrorism".


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Striketeam said:


> It was a bit unnecessary to shut down the whole city and impose what honestly looked like martial law just for one kid. Makes you wonder if this will become a common occurrence whenever someone decides to cry "terrorism".


Negged. 

Nobody "cried terrorism". There was a bombing that killed three and injured nearly 200; suspects were at large.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> Why is CNN bothering to ask the father questions after his son has been caught? Vultures.


This is ratings gold for them and will bring on millions of dollars de to high ratings. The will know interview everyone they can get, teachers, neighbors, and follow every aspect of the trial. I'm sure they are happy he wasn't killed as there would be little to cover.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

If this crime happened in another country he would get off easy. Look at Norway in 2011.

That guy killed 69 people and at least 110 people had received various physical injuries.[He was sentenced to preventative detention (forvaring), a sentence of 21 years in prison which can be repeatedly extended by 5 years as long as he is considered a threat to society.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Davy Jones said:


> Negged.
> 
> Nobody "cried terrorism". There was a bombing that killed three and injured nearly 200; suspects were at large.


You completely ignored my point. They turned the city into a police state for one kid when they could have easily detained him on a much smaller scale.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Striketeam said:


> You completely ignored my point. They turned the city into a police state for one kid when they could have easily detained him on a much smaller scale.


I suggest searching up what a police state is.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

I think the lockdown was largely to catch him as quickly as possible

The public was screaming for blood and the last thing they want is for people to think they are "dragging their feet" let alone the suspect leaving the city


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Davy Jones said:


> Striketeam said:
> 
> 
> > It was a bit unnecessary to shut down the whole city and impose what honestly looked like martial law just for one kid. Makes you wonder if this will become a common occurrence whenever someone decides to cry "terrorism".
> ...


Not only that, but as this was all going down, there was no way to know just how many individuals were involved in the bombing at the time. This was an internationally involved event, and there was no immediate knowledge of the reasoning or the scope of the bombing. Having a bunch of panicked and/or angry citizens running around the streets wasn't going to help the investigation. Officials made the right call.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Striketeam said:


> You completely ignored my point. They turned the city into a police state for one kid when they could have easily detained him on a much smaller scale.


Agreed, but this tragedy gave officials a chance to conduct an exercise in population control for when the govt takes over some day. So they used all police they could to give an idea what they will need to control the masses.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Skermac said:


> Agreed, but this tragedy gave officials a chance to conduct an exercise in population control for when the govt takes over some day. So they used all police they could to give an idea what they will need to control the masses.


The government takeover idea is too funny.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Striker said:


> I suggest searching up what a police state is.


A political unit characterized by repressive governmental control of political, economic, and social life usually by an arbitrary exercise of power. 

This was indeed a terrible tragedy and I hope the person in custody is given a suitable punishment. That being said, shutting down the city and sending the FBI, military, SWAT, etc. all in after a 19 year old is excessive any way you look at it. I am in no way a conspiracy theorist or Alex Jones enthusiast, but I'm also not naive.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

What is the benefit of the government "taking over" other than to just be evil?

Can someone tell me?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

stevefox1200 said:


> What is the benefit of the government "taking over" other than to just be evil?
> 
> Can someone tell me?


Power, the belief/delusion that its for our own good, incompetence


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Striketeam said:


> A political unit characterized by repressive governmental control of political, economic, and social life usually by an arbitrary exercise of power.
> 
> This was indeed a terrible tragedy and I hope the person in custody is given a suitable punishment. That being said, shutting down the city and sending the FBI, military, SWAT, etc. all in after a 19 year old is excessive any way you look at it. I am in no way a conspiracy theorist or Alex Jones enthusiast, but I'm also not naive.


I really dont see how its excessive. And his age has nothing to do with it, its his action that speaks for itself. They needed to get this guy, or anyone possibly associated with him as quickly as possible. 

It was the safest thing for the public and the fastest way for the officials to get a hold of him.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Striketeam said:


> A political unit characterized by repressive governmental control of political, economic, and social life usually by an arbitrary exercise of power.
> 
> This was indeed a terrible tragedy and I hope the person in custody is given a suitable punishment. That being said, shutting down the city and sending the FBI, military, SWAT, etc. all in after a 19 year old is excessive any way you look at it. I am in no way a conspiracy theorist or Alex Jones enthusiast, but I'm also not naive.


These actions undoubtedly saved lives. Age is irrelevant. It would've looked far worse if the response was half-assed and additional casualties followed.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

CNN is going to run with this for a good 14-16 months.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Davy Jones said:


> Negged.
> 
> Nobody "cried terrorism". There was a bombing that killed three and injured nearly 200; suspects were at large.



There are actually a few articles that have used the term 'terrorism'. Not many, mind you, but, yeah, a few.


The younger brother is in serious condition with bullet wounds to his leg and neck. Gonna be a shame if he dies before giving any answers....


Also read an article that, even though the state does not have the death penalty, they will seek it if he is found guilty.


I think it is interesting how people keep trying to find reasons about why they did this that all point back to their religious beliefs and 'back home' (where they were born). Everyone is quick to find a reason when it could be as simple as something happened that just set them off that day. People always have to tie it to their religious beliefs and 'well, they fled a country that was ridden with war'.

It seems to be cool when American plays with drones all day, killing children daily, but, damn, someone attacks OUR country and it's just all out terrorism.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> There are actually a few articles that have used the term 'terrorism'. Not many, mind you, but, yeah, a few.
> 
> 
> The younger brother is in serious condition with bullet wounds to his leg and neck. *Gonna be a shame if he dies before giving any answers....
> ...



The younger one was already investigated a year or 2 ago and he had no links to terrorists, so unless he joined a terror group recently they will find nothing except his demented reason to do this.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Skermac said:


> The younger one was already investigated a year or 2 ago and he had no links to terrorists, so unless he joined a terror group recently they will find nothing except his demented reason to do this.


The older one was investigated.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

THE TEACHER said:


> The older one was investigated.


My bad, I thought I saw younger. Either way they were always together so they were part of the Taliban unless they just joined within the last few months. But I am curious as to why they did it.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Striketeam said:


> A political unit characterized by repressive governmental control of political, economic, and social life usually by an arbitrary exercise of power.
> 
> This was indeed a terrible tragedy and I hope the person in custody is given a suitable punishment. That being said, shutting down the city and sending the FBI, military, SWAT, etc. all in after a 19 year old is excessive any way you look at it. I am in no way a conspiracy theorist or Alex Jones enthusiast, but I'm also not naive.


So how does the term police state apply to the situation in Boston?

And no I don't how it was excessive, it was within reason. LAPD blasting holes in a truck that looked like a suspect vehicle was excessive, but not this.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

The fact that the younger one became a US citizen on 9/11 is hopefully just a chilling coincedence


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Skermac said:


> My bad, I thought I saw younger. Either way they were always together so they were part of the Taliban unless they just joined within the last few months. But I am curious as to why they did it.


The younger one never even went back to Chechnya. Tamerlan (the oldest) did and got in contact with the muslim radicals living in the Georgia/Chechnya borders. He was probably 'brainwashed' by them and forced his lil brother into this.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Striketeam said:


> That being said, shutting down the city and sending the FBI, military, SWAT, etc. all* in after a 19 year old is excessive* any way you look at it. I am in no way a conspiracy theorist or Alex Jones enthusiast, but I'm also not naive.


He's a terrorist bomber. It doesn't matter if it's Dennis the Menace or Rip van Winkle.

Clearly in hindsight the resources issued to capture a seriously injured man hiding in a boat without explosives were excessive but we don't have the luxury of retrospect as events unfold. If we did, one unarmed officer would have been more than enough to subdue Dzohkhar; he could have just snuck up and thrown a fishing net over him before taking him to the station in his own time.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

THE TEACHER said:


> The younger one never even went back to Chechnya. Tamerlan (the oldest) did and got in contact with the muslim radicals living in the Georgia/Chechnya borders. He was probably 'brainwashed' by them and forced his lil brother into this.


That would be good for the defense team to use.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Striker said:


> So how does the term police state apply to the situation in Boston?
> 
> And no I don't how it was excessive, it was within reason. LAPD blasting holes in a truck that looked like a suspect vehicle was excessive, but not this.


9,000 law enforcement personnel were deployed to find one person. Residents were told not to come out of their homes or go anywhere unless instructed otherwise. If this wasn't a martial law/police state situation by definition then it was quite similar.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Skermac said:


> That would be good for the defense team to use.


It's something that has been common as of late in Chechnya. Young guys from the western world who are easy to manipulate.

Easy targets, eh?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Skermac said:


> That would be good for the defense team to use.



He's still old enough to know better.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Skermac said:


> My bad, I thought I saw younger. Either way they were always together so they were part of the Taliban unless they just joined within the last few months. But I am curious as to why they did it.



There is nothing to suggest they were part of anything. In fact, if any of them were, I wouldn't doubt it was the older sack of shit. The younger one seemed to be Americanized enough and passes as a typical American teenager. He arrived when he was 8 years old. He basically grew up American. He came to America and never left, if I remember the information I read correctly. His brother did leave, and for somewhat significant lengths of time. A neighbour of suspect #1's wife said he had seen him visiting every weekend (I think it was at her parent's house) and then he hadn't seen the guy for over a year.


The older one praised Allah and shit. The younger one didn't do any of that. Not saying that someone who praises Allah is automatically a terrorist, it just seems that the older one was heavily in to it and probably had the same stupid brainwashing that Americans are evil, blah blah blah, and this is the result.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> There is nothing to suggest they were part of anything. In fact, if any of them were, I wouldn't doubt it was the older sack of shit. The younger one seemed to be Americanized enough and passes as a typical American teenager. He arrived when he was 8 years old. He basically grew up American. He came to America and never left, if I remember the information I read correctly. His brother did leave, and for somewhat significant lengths of time. A neighbour of suspect #1's wife said he had seen him visiting every weekend (I think it was at her parent's house) and then he hadn't seen the guy for over a year.
> 
> 
> The older one praised Allah and shit. The younger one didn't do any of that. Not saying that someone who praises Allah is automatically a terrorist, it just seems that the older one was heavily in to it and probably had the same stupid brainwashing that Americans are evil, blah blah blah, and this is the result.


Yeah basically what I said. Tamerlan spent 8 months on the border, 3 miles away from where my dad lives. It's full of Middle Eastern jihadists and young guys who they convince to fight the holy war. The oldest was one of those young guys. He lived in America, was a proud muslim and was stuck in life. After spending his time there (probably where he received military training) he got back to America and started to exclude himself from the society, post jihadic messages on VKontakye and Youtube etc..

He became a diffirent person, and changed his brother along the way I guess.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Yeah, from what I've been hearing it sounds as if the older brother was a bit of a lost loner over here was easy prey for the extremists back home when he visited. If what I read was correct he was the one shooting at the cops, etc. His younger brother sounds more "normal", and I'm willing to bet he was somehow roped in by his older brother. Not that it's any excuse but I almost feel sorry for him. This whole tragedy has just been a huge waste of life: all the injured and the three young promising lives but also this 19 year old has thrown his life away. And for what? Absolutely nothing.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Striketeam said:


> You completely ignored my point. They turned the city into a police state for one kid when they could have easily detained him on a much smaller scale.


The Shelter-in-place isn't mandatory, you're not forced to go into hiding in your home. But, sometimes it's not that bad of an idea in many cases. Most of the time, it has been used for warnings regarding chemicals, such as in Louisville last fall when that train derailed that was filled with hazardous chemicals.


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

Asenath said:


> That is the man the two bombers carjacked and took hostage for a moment.
> 
> Bless his heart. They strip searched him in the street, in this weather.


Actually, that's this guy:










As you can see, different hair colour, body shape etc. In fact, I'll go as far as to say the naked dude looks like Tamerlan Tsarnaev


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Well how about that? He bombs the marathon then goes back to classes and partying like nothing happened.

"Dzhokar Tsarnaev, 19, was on the campus of University of Massachusetts-Dartmouth every day after the attack until late Thursday, a university official told CNN. Tsarnaev attended classes and dorm parties while the rest of Boston came to a tense standstill.

A student at the school told The Boston Globe that she saw Tsarnaev at a party Wednesday night that was attended by some of his friends from intramural soccer.

"He was just relaxed," she said, asking the paper not to print her name."


http://www.cnn.com/2013/04/20/us/boston-younger-brother/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

So he apparently can't speak due to a throat problem. 
Pretty convenient, but oh well

Check out this tweet if it hasn't already been posted 
https://twitter.com/J_tsar/status/323950071777472514


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

His throat will heal.


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

Depending on the degree of injury sustained, it might not.
It'd be picture perfect for the Yoo Ess Aye


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Scorpion95 said:


> Depending on the degree of injury sustained, it might not.
> It'd be picture perfect for the Yoo Ess Aye


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

Eh, I prefer the black and white pic with Dave Grohl


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

I prefer rational people.


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

ositivity


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Americans (/humans) are odd, celebrating in the streets after they did like that. I understand you would feel a massive weight of your shoulders, knowing you can walk freely again... but they still killed 4 people. I'm not sure what there is to celebrate? People calling it "a victory" are well off the mark.


*I think people are celebrating the fact that the guy has finally been captured and this is finally over. You can't blame people for looking at the good side of things, now can you?*


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

I've read that some want his citizenship revoked so he can be declared an enemy combatant. But that's a seriously BAD idea because he is just a suspect and is innocent until proven guilty like any other American citizen. No citizen should have their citizenship revoked or given any type of punishment until convicted of a crime in a court of law. If they do that to him they will do it to any citizen and the constitution will be out the window.


Do you think one should wait until the suspect is convicted of a crime before we hand out the punishment of revoking citizenship?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Skermac said:


> I've read that some want his citizenship revoked so he can be declared an enemy combatant. But that's a seriously BAD idea because he is just a suspect and is *innocent until proven guilty* like any other American citizen. No citizen should have their citizenship revoked or given any type of punishment until convicted of a crime in a court of law. If they do that to him they will do it to any citizen and the constitution will be out the window.
> 
> 
> Do you think one should wait until the suspect is convicted of a crime before we hand out the punishment of revoking citizenship?


It's safe to say that he's guilty.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

yes Kobra, we all know he is guilty, just like anyone else that we see on tv in high profile cases. But, by law they are all still just suspects until CONVICTED of a crime. Every citizen in this country that is arrested is only a suspect until convicted in court. Take that away and you lose the constitution.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Skermac said:


> yes Kobra, we all know he is guilty, just like anyone else that we see on tv in high profile cases. But, by law they are all still just suspects until CONVICTED of a crime. Every citizen in this country that is arrested is only a suspect until convicted in court. Take that away and you lose the constitution.


The law is pretty inconsistent when it comes to that and since this relates to terrorism, he's not going to get the benefit of the doubt. Let's not be naive here and act like he has a chance of getting a "fair" trial.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> The law is pretty inconsistent when it comes to that and since this relates to terrorism, he's not going to get the benefit of the doubt. Let's not be naive here and act like he has a chance of getting a "fair" trial.


They don't know if it relates to terrorism or not yet, that's why they are questioning him without Miranda rights. If he is part of terror group then he falls un anti-terrorism laws. If he and his brother were just mad and delusional then it's not a terror attack as they were not trying to overthrow the govt.

I agree he will automatically be found guilty at a trial, but before the trial he has the same rights as all citizens. It's a good thing the ACLU just stepped in to make sure our rights are not trampled on by the govt. Some won't like that but he is a citizen just like us all and has not been convicted yet. I'm glad we have the ACLU to keep the govt from breaking its own laws and ignoring the constitution.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Skermac said:


> I agree he will automatically be found guilty at a trial, but before the trial he has the same rights as all citizens. It's a good thing the ACLU just stepped in to make sure our rights are not trampled on by the govt. Some won't like that but he is a citizen just like us all and has not been convicted yet. I'm glad we have the ACLU to keep the govt from breaking its own laws and ignoring the constitution.


Uh.....the government still breaks its own laws and ignores the constitution.


----------



## Joe Chan-Reichs (Apr 14, 2013)

I may have been practically banned in this forum already since I got exposed as a rejoiner all thanks to Glass Shatters, but I just have to say this...

... *I feel sympathy for Dzhokhar Tsarnaev.*


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Joe Chan-Reichs said:


> I may have been practically banned in this forum already since I got exposed as a rejoiner all thanks to Glass Shatters, but I just have to say this...
> 
> ... *I feel sympathy for Dzhokhar Tsarnaev.*


Nothing wrong with feeling sympathy, it's proves you are human. Besides, God says forgive your enemies and pray for them, but we must hold them accountable.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Joe Chan-Reichs said:


> I may have been practically banned in this forum already since I got exposed as a rejoiner all thanks to Glass Shatters, but I just have to say this...
> 
> ... *I feel sympathy for Dzhokhar Tsarnaev.*


I've said that all along in this thread. I don't care if that makes me 'evil', fuck it. No doubt in my mind the older ****** is the mastermind and he dragged his brother in to it. Dumb decision for a 19 year old to make, he is old enough to know what is right and wrong, but, I don't think he would even do something like this if his older brother didn't hold up the carrot and entice him with it.

TMZ is being a cunt and keeps pointing the finger to hip hop (the older brother was a fan and had an account on a hip hop forum), Breaking Bad and Game of Thrones (the younger brother liked those shows). He made a tweet that Breaking Bad taught him how to dispose of bodies. This tweet was a while ago.....and? Who gives a fuck about this shit? The music and shows have NOTHING to do with ANYTHING. I've posted memes about hoping people take a chill pill and some choke on it. OMG I AM OBVIOUSLY GOING TO SET A BOMB OFF AT A MARATHON!1!1!!!!11


If he didn't bomb anyone, these tweets of his would just be innocent tweets. No one gave a shit at the time that he posted it. No one questioned it, but, they are using it against him now to further place in people's minds that he was 'always' some kind of killer.

A shitty act of violence indeed, but, the music and TV shows these guys were interested means fuck all. Millions of people listen to hip hop and watch those shows. And?


The media is so fucking stupid.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

I don't feel sympathy for him. He's old enough to know right from wrong and he went out partying days after the bombing like nothing was wrong. Doesn't sound like a remorseful person.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

kobra860 said:


> I don't feel sympathy for him. He's old enough to know right from wrong and he went out partying days after the bombing like nothing was wrong. Doesn't sound like a remorseful person.


True, I kinda forgot about that.....


I guess if he didn't look doable in some of his pictures, it would be easier to hate on him.

:romo


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I dont think its wrong to have some sympathy for anyone

I mean, he should still be punished and held fully accountable for his actions, but the man just ruined his entire life 

I mean its not like we're born with a limited amount of sympathy we have to ration out.

The shocking part is how normal he looked, atleast on the surface, before it all went to hell. Wonder what was really happening in his head or unknown to everyone

He will stand trial, he will be judged by a jury of his peers, and hopefully, it might prove that the system still works


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

WOOLPUSSY said:


> I mean, he should still be punished and held fully accountable for his actions, but the man just ruined his entire life



And that's his own fault. Because of this idiot and his brother, 3 people are dead and 200+ have serious injuries and/or are missing limbs. 




> He will stand trial, he will be judged by a jury of his peers, and hopefully, it might prove that the system still works


Like it ever has worked.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Catalanotto said:


> True, I kinda forgot about that.....
> 
> 
> I guess if he didn't look doable in some of his pictures, it would be easier to hate on him.
> ...


ha, that's fucked up... and people say the world would be a better place if women were in charge. when i checked twitter feed the other day, half the girls on there were giving him a pass because they think he looks cute. on one hand that's really disturbing, the guy fuckin bombed the marathon(and shot and killed that dude at 7-11), on the other hand it's pretty cool that if they think u look good, u get a free pass to do whatever the fuck u want while they touch themselves. oh, and it's obvious if u check both of their backgrounds, the older brother was the leader, and the only reason these events took place, but still, the younger bro was 19, not 9.


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

Gosh I hope wwe dont try to use this in their storyline with zeb colter


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

im actually suprised they caught the other one alive. I hope his sentenced soon and i am eagerly anticipating his motives.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

shutupchico said:


> ha, that's fucked up... and people say the world would be a better place of women were in charge. when i checked twitter feed the other day, half the girls on there were giving him a pass because they think he looks cute. on one hand that's really disturbing, the guy fuckin bombed the marathon*(and shot and killed that dude at 7-11)*, on the other hand it's pretty cool that if they think u look good, u get a free pass to do whatever the fuck u want while they touch themselves. oh, and it's obvious if u check both of their backgrounds, the older brother was the leader, and the only reason these events took place, but still, the younger bro was 19, not 9.


Actually that was someone else.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

lol blaming a show Like Game of Thrones , that really has nothing to do with terrorism(although some fucked up stuff happens) when a guy blows up a marathon.what's next, blaming Call of Duty when someone shoots up airport?

You gotta be pretty cracked to see something terrible happen on a tv show or video game, like the No Russian level on Modern Warfare 2 and think "hey that's a good idea"


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Figure4Leglock said:


> im actually suprised they caught the other one alive. I hope his sentenced soon and i am eagerly anticipating his motives.


The trial and everything will take a couple years or more, so it will not be anytime soon that he is sentenced.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I wonder what his defense will be, that he was brainwashed by his bro?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

sorry but if world peace means giving up shows like Game of Thrones and Breaking Bad...let the world burn.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

shutupchico said:


> ha, that's fucked up... and people say the world would be a better place if women were in charge. when i checked twitter feed the other day, half the girls on there were giving him a pass because they think he looks cute. on one hand that's really disturbing, the guy fuckin bombed the marathon(and shot and killed that dude at 7-11), on the other hand it's pretty cool that if they think u look good, u get a free pass to do whatever the fuck u want while they touch themselves. oh, and it's obvious if u check both of their backgrounds, the older brother was the leader, and the only reason these events took place, but still, the younger bro was 19, not 9.


:lmao


I wouldn't give him a pass for it at all, he will hopefully get what he deserves. He killed people, I wouldn't be opposed to them giving him death. It's just a shame he's a fairly good looking fellow (not in the pic they keep showing on TV, though).


Another one bites the dust.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

I hope johnnie cochran gets him off and he starts appearing at Sox/Yanks games wearing yankees swag


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

http://abcnews.go.com/US/authoritie...stions-writing/story?id=19009283#.UXSIiMoQPS8

^ He is awake and writing responses to questions.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

I think TMZ might be onto something when they say that TV has an effect on people.

I mean, I watched a Presidential Debate on TELEVISION once and Ron Paul taught me how shite the system is.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i watched porn once and i learned right there, i wanna be a pizza delivery guy


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

I feel so great as an American that we are paying for this guy's medical treatment. Just fantastic the forgiveness and heart warming gestures we, the people, take upon ourselves. 

I'm currently singing Lee Greenwood at the top of my lungs.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Even worse, he's in the same hospital with many of the victims.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

I don't know anyplace else to put the man 

He hasn't really been charged yet so they can't put him in a prison hospital


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Glass Shatters said:


> I feel so great as an American that we are paying for this guy's medical treatment. Just fantastic the forgiveness and heart warming gestures we, the people, take upon ourselves.
> 
> I'm currently singing Lee Greenwood at the top of my lungs.


So what are you proposing?

Put him down?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Glass Shatters said:


> I feel so great as an American that we are paying for this guy's medical treatment. Just fantastic the forgiveness and heart warming gestures we, the people, take upon ourselves.
> 
> I'm currently singing Lee Greenwood at the top of my lungs.


*WE THE PEOPLE!!!

:jackswaggerlookinglikeageek*


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

WOOLPUSSY said:


> So what are you proposing?
> 
> Put him down?


I have no fucking clue as to where you got that from my post. My entire body is blanketed in warmth right now knowing that American tax dollars are paying to heal someone who killed 4 people and maimed hundreds of others because he and his brother "didn't understand them". The forgiveness on display brings a tear to my eye like Iron Eyes Cody.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Its not about forgiveness 

Hell, its not even about respecting about his human rights

Its about justice and solving the problem. He's no good to anyone dead. If he's part of a bigger cell, if he works for someone, and then standing trial

Question of his medical care, well, shouldnt he have insurance? 8*D


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah, okay. Shhh...no tears. Only dreams now.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

whatever, i dont pay taxes, so i aint payin either way


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

So it was a Chechen guy huh


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Glass Shatters said:


> I have no fucking clue as to where you got that from my post. My entire body is blanketed in warmth right now knowing that American tax dollars are paying to heal someone who killed 4 people and maimed hundreds of others because he and his brother "didn't understand them". The forgiveness on display brings a tear to my eye like Iron Eyes Cody.




He has not been convicted of any crimes yet so he is being given the same treatment as any other suspect. Until convicted all suspects are treated the same. Anyone that wants to take away constitutional rights and does not like or respect our constitution can feel free to move out of the country.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Glass Shatters doesn't understand the constitution. leave him be.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Skermac said:


> He has not been convicted of any crimes yet so he is being given the same treatment as any other suspect. Until convicted all suspects are treated the same. Anyone that wants to take away constitutional rights and does not like or respect our constitution can feel free to move out of the country.


Shut the fuck up and learn to read. Nothing in my post indicated any of the nonsense you are talking about.

He absolutely deserves world class treatment and armed guard. 

unk2


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

CM Punk face, good call


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

scrilla said:


> Glass Shatters doesn't understand the constitution. leave him be.


I'm too busy watching "The Young Turks" to offer a thought out reply to this.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Glass Shatters said:


> I'm too busy watching "The Young Turks" to offer a thought out reply to this.


Which means you are actually trying to figure out the constitution to save face.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Skermac said:


> Which means you are actually trying to figure out the constitution to save face.


Nah, I'm looking at Ana Kasparian's tits right now, listening to Lee Greenwood, praying for the survival and recovery of this fine young man, and laughing at how you are still upset following that neg induced tantrum the other day.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Glass Shatters said:


> Nah, I'm looking at Ana Kasparian's tits right now, listening to Lee Greenwood, praying for the survival and recovery of this fine young man, and laughing at how you are still upset following that neg induced tantrum the other day.


I was never upset, it was you that got all mad and bent out of shape the other day. I laughed at you all night, especially when you whined about receiving red rep.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Skermac said:


> I was never upset, it was you that got all mad and bent out of shape the other day. I laughed at you all night, especially when you whined about receiving red rep.


:kobe

Mad for sure. Never whined about the rep, either. The rep was fine. Your comment was flaming and against the rules. :


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Glass Shatters said:


> :kobe
> 
> Mad for sure. Never whined about the rep, either. The rep was fine. Your comment was flaming and against the rules. :


The comment in rants was flaming and within the rules. The comment out of rants was not even directed at you or anyone else. So I don't know how you got flaming out of that, but if that's what you want to think then fine.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Skermac said:


> The comment in rants was flaming and within the rules. The comment out of rants was not even directed at you or anyone else. So I don't know how you got flaming out of that, but if that's what you want to think then fine.


You left a flame in my User CP and that was against the rules. This is the second or third time I'm having to explain this to you. Stick with the program and you might take the dunce cap off in a year or 9.

Anyway, I won't derail this thread further. 

:austin


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Glass Shatters said:


> You left a flame in my User CP and that was against the rules. This is the second or third time I'm having to explain this to you. Stick with the program and you might take the dunce cap off in a year or 9.
> 
> Anyway, I won't derail this thread further.
> 
> :austin


We can say what we want in user cp as long as we don't threaten anyone. I cant believe you are so upset at getting red that you think it was flaming lol you make me laugh hard.

You have to learn to take good and bad rep on your cp just like we all do. Now that I know you have thin skin I will leave you alone.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

It's all about politics now. The dems and republicans have something else to fight about. Why are they always going at each other instead of working together for the good of the country?

I agree with the dems on this, but if its proven he has ties to global terrorists then we must treat him as an enemy combatant. Until that proof is found he is just a u.s. citizen with the right to legal counsel imo.


"Republican members of Congress played up a possible connection to global terrorists and said the lone surviving suspect should be designated an enemy combatant to allow unfettered questioning and unlimited detention.

Democratic legislators called for handling the 19-year-old suspect as a crime suspect rather than a war enemy, allowing the U.S. citizen the right to legal representation under federal law that could impose the death penalty."

http://www.cnn.com/2013/04/21/politics/boston-bombing-politics/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hindsight

For when you want to feel smarter than other people 

by Calvin Klein


----------



## Wig Splitter (May 25, 2002)

Roger Sterling said:


>


You dont understand. It's ok for our corporate overlords in the goverment to have them.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Question, if the kid is found to have been brainwashed by his older brother or some group should the govt try to have him deprogrammed or just thrown in prison to rot away? In other words should he be treated humanely if he was brainwashed?


----------



## Wig Splitter (May 25, 2002)

Skermac said:


> Question, if the kid is found to have been brainwashed by his older brother or some group should the govt try to have him deprogrammed or just thrown in prison to rot away? In other words should he be treated humanely if he was brainwashed?


Are you saying that he shouldn't be treated humanely if he wasn't? :vick

If you're not a fan of the basic human rights provided by the constitution you are free to emigrate to Somalia any time now.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Skermac said:


> Question, if the kid is found to have been brainwashed by his older brother or some group should the govt try to have him deprogrammed or just thrown in prison to rot away? In other words should he be treated humanely if he was brainwashed?


Who cares if he was "brainwashed"? He still committed a crime. He's old enough to know right from wrong.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Transcript of the hearing with Tsarnaev
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2013/04/22/us/tsarnaev-court-appearance.html?hp&_r=0


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Skermac said:


> Question, if the kid is found to have been brainwashed by his older brother or some group should the govt try to have him deprogrammed or just thrown in prison to rot away? In other words should he be treated humanely if he was brainwashed?


he still commited murder no matter if he was braimwashed or not.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Everyone should be treated humanely regardless.

If he was brainwashed sure he still committed a crime. But I have seen people get off or go to mental institutions instead of prison based on mental health.

Patty Hearst robbed a bank but was not convicted because of bonding with her captures. They called it stockholm syndrome.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

I don't think he deserves anything that resembles humane treatment. And I'm not speaking out of emotion. You break the law, you forfeit most of your Constitutional rights. Convicts, according to the Constitution, are slaves of the state. His, though, is a special case. And besides, the US has a few laws and exemptions concerning terrorists on the books.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Skermac said:


> We can say what we want in user cp as long as we don't threaten anyone. I cant believe you are so upset at getting red that you think it was flaming lol you make me laugh hard.
> 
> You have to learn to take good and bad rep on your cp just like we all do. Now that I know you have thin skin I will leave you alone.



Actually, flaming via rep is against the rules, so you can't 'say what you want' in user cp.


Anyway, RIP, Jahar, you were a fine young specimen who did a fucking stupid, ugly thing, and you have now killed yourself, whether it be with the death penalty or life in jail, and innocent people suffered.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> I don't think he deserves anything that resembles humane treatment. And I'm not speaking out of emotion. You break the law, you forfeit most of your Constitutional rights. Convicts, according to the Constitution, are slaves of the state. His, though, is a special case. And besides, the US has a few laws and exemptions concerning terrorists on the books.


*I agree you lose some rights IF convicted. No one in this country loses anything unless convicted in a court of law per our constitution. Everyone arrested is a suspect until convicted. The Boston Bomber is no exception because he is a citizen.*






Catalanotto said:


> Actually, flaming via rep is against the rules, so you can't 'say what you want' in user cp.
> 
> 
> Anyway, RIP, Jahar, you were a fine young specimen who did a fucking stupid, ugly thing, and you have now killed yourself, whether it be with the death penalty or life in jail, and innocent people suffered.




*I'll check the rules. I wasn't trying to flame anyone. I think I called him an idiot when I gave him red rep. I get called that in cp too sometimes and didn't know it was flaming. I'll stop with the name calling.*


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Was watching youtube videos of the manhunt. anyone else think its wrong teh police just barge into peoples houses to search? 
And the home owners are like omg i was so scared but they're just doing their job wwtf. yeah America keep giving up your rights for fake security. They should be sued to hell.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

llamadux said:


> Was watching youtube videos of the manhunt. anyone else think its wrong teh police just barge into peoples houses to search?
> And the home owners are like omg i was so scared but they're just doing their job wwtf. yeah America keep giving up your rights for fake security. They should be sued to hell.


Suing the police and law enforcement? Don't even waste energy doing that.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

One thing I was thinking about that didn't really make sense was what happened to the older brother.

I've read a lot of articles that say he was shooting at police, ran out of ammo, so he was tackled, and then the younger brother ran over him with his car as he tried to get away.

I saw the death pic, and he has a huge gash on his side, guessing that is where the tire hit, might be some bullet wounds, didn't really stare at it, but, anyway, just trying to picture that whole scenario of him apparently walked towards police (one officer said he was as close as 10 feet away), running out of ammo, then getting tackled and hit by the car? I dunno, that sounds a but weird to me.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Catalanotto said:


> One thing I was thinking about that didn't really make sense was what happened to the older brother.
> 
> I've read a lot of articles that say he was shooting at police, ran out of ammo, so he was tackled, and then the younger brother ran over him with his car as he tried to get away.
> 
> *I saw the death pic, and he has a huge gash on his side, guessing that is where the tire hit, might be some bullet wounds, didn't really stare at it, but, anyway, just trying to picture that whole scenario of him apparently walked towards police (one officer said he was as close as 10 feet away), running out of ammo, then getting tackled and hit by the car? I dunno, that sounds a but weird to me.*


I've heard several scenarios about that moment, the only that seemed plausible was him getting out of the car and started shooting, the cops wounded Tamerlan and Dzhokhar panicked and ran over him.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

I got removed from this topic on another site because I posted 2 links. Its interesting 

http://imgur.com/a/Nx8EU
^^Graphic pictures of the guy who died. Its an interesting article





^Alex Jones talking about it as well

Who knows


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Stinger Fan said:


> I got removed from this topic on another site because I posted 2 links. Its interesting
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/Nx8EU
> ^^Graphic pictures of the guy who died. Its an interesting article
> ...



Interesting, but, why would they have weapons and be shooting at police and running away?

I read the backpack thing from one of Jahar's friends on twitter (is your name Troy?).

Perhaps those two were others in on it....and how do you know that bag was not just damaged during the blast, as opposed to being the bag that went off?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Stinger Fan said:


> I got removed from this topic on another site because I posted 2 links. Its interesting
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/Nx8EU
> ^^Graphic pictures of the guy who died. Its an interesting article
> ...


I think hes reaching

Proper investigation is the only way to know. Most of the time in these conspiracies, the 'facts' are either co-incidences, exaggerated truths, or just flat out bullshit


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Alot of that stuff was debunked on Reddit.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Catalanotto said:


> Interesting, but, why would they have weapons and be shooting at police and running away?
> 
> I read the backpack thing from one of Jahar's friends on twitter (is your name Troy?).
> 
> Perhaps those two were others in on it....


Who knows, I don't thats for sure. I got this off a friend's facebook who is a marine so I took a look. Its crazy at the possibility. Lets also not forget that they did pass that CISPA bill. Its weird thats for sure.


----------



## Boston8119 (Jun 28, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> One thing I was thinking about that didn't really make sense was what happened to the older brother.
> 
> I've read a lot of articles that say he was shooting at police, ran out of ammo, so he was tackled, and then the younger brother ran over him with his car as he tried to get away.
> 
> I saw the death pic, and he has a huge gash on his side, guessing that is where the tire hit, might be some bullet wounds, didn't really stare at it, but, anyway, just trying to picture that whole scenario of him apparently walked towards police (one officer said he was as close as 10 feet away), running out of ammo, then getting tackled and hit by the car? I dunno, that sounds a but weird to me.


The cops had #1 on the ground in handcuffs and he was still struggling and they were trying to subdue him when #2 came bombing after him in his car. I think he figured the only way out was to run over the cops, regardless of whether his brother was there or not. The cops all jumped out of the way and the brother was cuffed so he couldn't go anywhere.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

That guy in the pic on the ground is not Tamerlan, if that is what you are saying.

EDIT: I mean, what the pic is saying, unless I am missing something, but, that pic seems to be saying the guy on the ground is Tamerlan when it isn't.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

DubC said:


> Alot of that stuff was debunked on Reddit.


Has it? Hmm, I'm gonna look for it then


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

One dumb thing he says is that it's just a guy on a roof...well, imo, that IS kinda weird that some dude would be up there....


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

I doubt these were two were hardened terrorists and this was a totally planned out attack 

They seemed to be angry, dumb, college kids who thought they got away clean until their pics got out and by then it was way over their heads

The older one who was clearly more fanatical tried to fight it out and the younger one tired to bail

Usually stupidity is the answer

Reminds me of "Four Lions", without the comedy


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone else think it was kinda strange how Jahar got out of the boat by himself, didn't seem to be covered in blood, and then is suddenly on the ground, with blood all over his face?

Might just be the angle of the picture that hides his bloody face as he exits the boat, but, it was still weird how they made it seem like he was too weak to even talk but he had no trouble getting out of the boat alone...


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Does the guy who is still alive remind anyone else of Joran Van Der Sloot? Just in the way he was brash and arrogant the whole week following Monday? The guy had like 3 conversations about the attacks and even went to a party. Plus he has been walking around all week like he was the shit and saying stuff like shit happens. Joran Van der Sloot acted very similar after Natalie Holloway and then the other girl he killed.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Something is definitely wrong with parts of the story.

First off, pretty fucking sure he didn't shoot himself in the mouth. There wasn't even blood in the boat. IMO, he ran in there to hide, unhurt. He may have been lying down because he was exhausted from running away from police and seeing his brother die. They are trying to claim that he shot HIMSELF in the mouth. ahahahaha, oh, okay, because a bloodless boat obviously confirms this is true, let alone the fact that he climbs out surrendering, without ANY help, and has no signs of blood on him whatsoever. The next picture, his face is full of blood and he is getting a fucking tube.

The before picture of the boat with the cover ripped open has NO blood on it. Another shot, there is suddenly blood on where he was standing when climbing out of the boat.

I don't have any doubt in my mind that he was innocently surrendering to police when some fuck opened fire on him.

Regardless of the shit he did, if he even did it, that is just fucking wrong to shoot a guy who is unarmed and surrendering.


I also don't trust what they say he is confessing to in his hospital bed. It's hard to believe things when you don't hear it straight from the source.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

This is straight from the boat owner


> "I know people say I saw blood on the boat. 'He saw blood on the boat.' Not true. I said 'OK, everything is fine.' There are no visible signs of blood outside the boat. I went inside..."





> "I got three steps up the ladder and rolled the shrink wrap. I didn't expect to see anything, but I saw blood on the floor of the boat. A good amount of blood, And I said 'Wow, did I cut myself last time?' I thought. I was in the boat a couple of weeks ago. Then I just look over there, and there is more blood...
> 
> And I looked back and forth a couple of times and my eyes went to the engine block and there was a body.
> 
> I see him lying there just like you see on the film (from the State Police helicopter's infrared camera; see video above). He was just lying there by the engine block and the floor. I couldn't see his face. I'm glad I didn't see his face. I didn't see his face. He didn't move."


There was blood inside, not outside.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

DubC said:


> This is straight from the boat owner
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, actually, there was blood on the step where Jahar was walking out when he surrendered, and there was no blood inside of the boat, it shows it very clearly in some pictures. Unless those pictures are somehow fake, they show no blood at first, and then blood (on the outside). The inside had no blood. I can try to find the pictures again.

Also, again, he didn't have any blood on him at all when he walked out, and then he's covered in it. They kept going on about how 'weak' he was, yet, he is able to walk off the boat without a problem, and blood-free. He didn't shoot himself, like they claim. Someone shot him on his way out. A guy with no weapons on him.


Here is the picture of the boat, no blood on the outside:










Later on, there are investigators, I think they were, looking around, and there was a blood spot outside the boat on the 'ledge' part (it was around the part above the wheels). Gonna see if I can find it.


EDIT:

Here is a shot of the blood on that ledge, and you can see some more blood around. Someone shot him as he exited.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Is there a picture of him coming out without blood?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

^ this is him getting out of the boat. He looks fine to me, and I don't see any blood on him anywhere.

All of a sudden, he's on the ground, getting a tube, and blood is all over his face and shirt.

In other pictures, you see the blood in the pic I posted in my last post, but, there is NO blood at all where he was lying down.


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

This is really weird. First they said they had the suspect in custody one day, then they took it back. Next they declared martial law for an entire city (the Boston area isn't THAT small) to find two people, which I've never heard of. Then we go to the bomber who died. You would think that after a shootout, he would have died from a gunshot wound, but they have yet to determined the cause of death. Finally we come to the younger brother who should have been dead, yet survived to only get his throat blow out while coming out the boat. It's just really weird especially knowing how the media spins things.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I didn't see any gunshot wounds on him at all, just the huge gash and blood. 


There is also a video of a shootout where Jahar yells 'chill out, we didn't do it', as police continue to shoot at them.

Not once are either brother shown with a gun, ever. The shots could all be from the police shooting at them.

There are also pictures of the apartment they lived in, and you can fucking see the backpack that Jahar had on the day of the bombings.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...placing-backpack-floor.html?ito=feeds-newsxml

This article is also a pile of shit and states that Jahar was pulled from the boat wounded and bloodied. Really? Wow, according to the actual picture, he looks to be getting out alone, and without any injuries.

Also, how convenient that the video that CLEARLY SHOWS HIM DROP THE BACKPACK BEFORE IT EXPLODES isn't released. So they can release video of them just walking around, but they can't release a video that would 100% prove that he was partially responsible for what happened?


I usually don't get in to conspiracy shit at all, but I have really be in to this case and looking up a lot of stuff, looking at a lot of articles and pictures, and it keeps making me believe that this was set up. You get all of these cameras around the city, yet, all we get to see is them walking around and not actually setting down the bags? If that picture of his apartment really was taken after the bombings, how the fuck do they explain the same bag, fully intact, sitting there in a pile of what looks to be clothes and other stuff? Get the fuck out.












Look at that bag near the front.


Now, look at the bag he had that 'contained' one of the bombs.












The picture of him 'calmly walking away'....well, fuck, that guy next to him looks just as calm. Even the people in front look calm.












The way he is walking is also weird to me, like he is still holding the bag on the other side.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Bomber said there was a guy who manipulated and brainwashed his brother

see, not blowing his head open and giving him medical aid did some good


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

Naked dude was almost certainly Tamerlan, pretty much identical build, hairline etc


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Why was he naked?


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

Cops completely stripped him on suspicion of carrying a concealed explosive device


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I saw a interview with one of the guys who saw the shootout from his house window, and he said they were exchanging gunfire with the cops. and in the picture he took it certainly looks like they have gun drawn.


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

Could you find the picture?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Scorpion95 said:


> Cops completely stripped him on suspicion of carrying a concealed explosive device


Ah of course. Makes sense!



Scorpion95 said:


> Could you find the picture?


Regarding the photo:


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Boston8119 (Jun 28, 2011)

Skermac said:


>


LOL the only people reporting this are right wing rags. The same ones who erroneously reported (or are still reporting) that the same guy is getting deported.

American people are so feeble-minded sometimes. Believing everything that they hear.


----------



## Boston8119 (Jun 28, 2011)

I thought there was another picture that shows #1 clearly raising a weapon and aiming it at the cops?


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

Who is that and what is he/she doing?


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

Could be a civilian hiding in fear??? no??


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Is it not possible for someone to buy 2 identical bags?

Why is this a setup? People always point to things being a conspiracy...but why? Why would they throw it on 2 Chechyns? Why would 2 people cause so much havoc in a neighbourhood if it was a setup?

I think it's quite sad to believe in that kind of crap. You're letting your imagination control your life, even though you might think its setting you free from the government.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

http://bostonherald.com/news_opinion/local_coverage/2013/04/tamerlan_tsarnaev_got_mass_welfare_benefits

Just going to leave this here.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Glass Shatters said:


> http://bostonherald.com/news_opinion/local_coverage/2013/04/tamerlan_tsarnaev_got_mass_welfare_benefits
> 
> Just going to leave this here.


OMG. Everyone on benefits must be a murderer.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

glass shatters is right

there are so many better things we coulda done with that taxpayer money

like bailing out inept corporations

or buying 4 billion dollar bombers

or just donating it directly to syrian terrorists who go on to kidnap christian missionaries for no real fucking reason because theyre criminal garbage


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Or they could've used it to stage more bombings. :troll


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

I like how the bleeding heart ignoramuses in this thread automatically attempt to decipher my intent of posting the link to act smart. This is especially true of redead, who I have schooled on several occasions, most namely the healthcare debate. Karma just flails around with neg induced rage.

Anyway, I think it is a bit backwards of the terrorist in question to take American money from the people and nation that he "didn't understand". Obviously understood it enough to reap the benefits of it. It had nothing to do with anyone else on welfare, and how you arrived to that conclusion just shows how pathetic and desperate you are to make a point.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Glass Shatters said:


> I like how the liberal ignoramuses in this thread automatically attempt to decipher my intent of posting the link to act smart. This is especially true of redead, who I have schooled on several occasions, most namely the healthcare debate. Karma just flails around with neg induced rage.


The butthurt is strong here. I can feel it's essence.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Karma101 said:


> The butthurt is strong here. I can feel it's essence.


The pathetic and months long butthurtness is strong here. I can feel its essence.

unk2


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

unk2

Not much more to say.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

What are you on about, I changed my mind on healthcare

Im now 'undecided'

That and I changed my mind on the gun debate

Goon and camille convinced me

You know, by using facts instead of just being dicks

Im just stating a general point, youre complaining about a few thousand bucks of healthcare fraud, a one in a million example, meanwhile the United States just flushed 100 Million taxpayer dollars down the toilet to fund Syrian criminals and terrorists that are guaranteed to bite America and the whole world on the ass in the future

Focus on the BIG PICTURE, jerk

Where is your punk face for that? unk2


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

WOOLPUSSY said:


> Goon and camille convinced me


Oh dear.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

WOOLPUSSY said:


> What are you on about, I changed my mind on healthcare
> 
> Im now 'undecided'
> 
> ...


:bron


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

WOOLPUSSY said:


> Where is your punk face for that? unk2


unk2 <-Punk face

Anyway, you didn't even acknowledge the point that you replied to. I posted that he was on welfare and you ripped your own asshole by automatically going on the defensive. I take it as you admitting to pissing in the wind and talking out of your ass while trying to look oh-so-eloquent and smart by attempting to make a point on my behalf that wasn't even my intention.

unk2 <- Punk face again, for good measure.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

because youre using this issue to sarcastically attack another almost completely unrelated field

if youre going to attack social welfare, which has very very little to do with the boston bombings and criticising it as a waste of tax payer money, why not go after the bigger cases that are just as loosely tied to this?

American interventionism and out of control spending are an absolutely staggering drain on US resources and theyre doing more harm than good to the safety of the united states. 

use all the punk faces you want, truth is, youre just an asshole who likes feeling superior and smug. youre no better than the worst liberals with a sense of self satisfaction so huge it has its congressmen


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

WOOLPUSSY said:


> because youre using this issue to sarcastically attack another almost completely unrelated field


Wrong. Talking out of your ass again. I did not attack welfare at all and seem to have touched a nerve for calling you out on your unwarranted smear fest. For the second time now, I just thought it was backwards that someone who was receiving welfare benefits from the state "didn't understand" this people and this country. Note that I'm not saying anything at all about welfare in and of itself...again.

Try again.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Really?

Is that why you also commented on your tax dollars going to taking care of and providing medical care to the guy?

You purposely hide behind the fact that you dont directly type things, and the immediately give an obnoxious snide remark when someone does answer, but the fact is the implications are so glaringly obvious that ray charles could see it


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

WOOLPUSSY said:


> Really?
> 
> Is that why you also commented on your tax dollars going to taking care of and providing medical care to the guy?


And this has...what exactly to do with me thinking it's backwards that he was receiving welfare checks from the state he hated? Oh, that's right. Nothing. unk2



> You purposely hide behind the fact that you dont directly type things, and the immediately give an obnoxious snide remark when someone does answer, but the fact is the implications are so glaringly obvious that ray charles could see it


No, if I meant it the way you think I did I would have no problem stating it. I don't think I've ever hidden my opinion on anything. I've gone on record plenty of times before on welfare, etc. (many of which you were annihilated in). What you responded to was not the way I intended it, and you can sit here and bitch about it all you want. Still doesn't take away from the fact that you're trying to be a pseudo Miss Cleo to look like you have some sort of a point.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Guys take a deep breath and calm down.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

The medical care thing was a referral to the comment you made a few days ago

Keep calm my ass, hes the guy who keeps intentionally antagonising everyone

Which makes no sense since we fricking agree on a ton of stuff and Im actually starting to see things from his perspective, but hes too busy goading everyone on

You know you catch a lot more flies with honey than you do with vinegar


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

lol ok get mad over a pointless argument about bullshit over the internet. 

Stop the insults though. Goes for GS too.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

can't we all just agree that taxation is theft and go home


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

WOOLPUSSY said:


> You know you catch a lot more flies with *honey* than you do with vinegar


...and bullshit.

Not saying that it applies to either you or GS :side:


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


>


That's heartwarming


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

CamillePunk said:


> can't we all just agree that taxation is theft and go home


But that's what our founding fathers wanted. :side:


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

CamillePunk said:


> can't we all just agree that taxation is theft and go home


Taxation without representation is theft.

Taxation alone is not, especially since those taxes are used to maintain public services.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

Hand in hand


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Cookie Monster said:


> Is it not possible for someone to buy 2 identical bags?
> 
> Why is this a setup? People always point to things being a conspiracy...but why? Why would they throw it on 2 Chechyns? Why would 2 people cause so much havoc in a neighbourhood if it was a setup?
> 
> I think it's quite sad to believe in that kind of crap. You're letting your imagination control your life, even though you might think its setting you free from the government.


I think it's even more sad to believe what the media says.


In this case, I believe some things, don't believe other things.

Some of the shit they are saying Jahar has said is just stupid. They said that he told the investigators his brother was 'radicalised'. Come on, what fucking 19 year old would use that word to describe someone? That's a word the media loves to use, not a 19 year old. 

Then, you get all these shady people in the crowd that you question, yet, no one has a problem aiming their targets at the two people who were taped just walking around and not actually dropping shit. They walked around like everyone else did. Just judging from the videos and pictures, you can't say that, if you were there, you would have even noticed these two being suspicious at all. They just walked around the crowd like everyone else was. 


I am not a bomb expert, but, wouldn't the bag have been blown to shreds? The explosions were fairly big....I don't know how much of the bags would have been left after they blew up. I am just wondering how significant the damage would be and how they would have identified the bags that blew up.

If that picture of Jahar's room was really taken after the bombings, it's rather interesting that the bag he was wearing that day was sitting there in plain view. If it was taken before the bombings, kinda weird that someone would take a picture of it....


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Taxation without representation is theft.
> 
> Taxation alone is not, especially since those taxes are used to maintain public services.


and this is true because you learned it in school right? :lelbron


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I think it depends on the direction of the blast. i saw a video of a bomb similar to the bomb that was used and the bomb exploded up and out. which looks like happened in the backpack.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Taxation is theft. We can leave it here?


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

AJBurnett said:


> Taxation is theft. We can leave it here?


So, you provide your own streets when driving around and shit? You grow your own food or pay extra because you don't want to profit from agricultural subsidies? You check industrial plants for yourself if they aren't doing life threatening shit? You train and pay your own polic/firemen to keep your ass safe or at least get it out of trouble when something goes wrong? 

Strict taxation opposers are such pathetic hypocrites, yes, everybody could and should debate/criticise over the priorities tax money goes to, but statements like that are either a sign of delusional individualist anarchism, propagandistic hardlining neoliberal bollocks or plain narrow-minded dumbness


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

CP's posts always amuse me.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

kregnaz said:


> So, you provide your own streets when driving around and shit? You grow your own food or pay extra because you don't want to profit from agricultural subsidies? You check industrial plants for yourself if they aren't doing life threatening shit? You train and pay your own polic/firemen to keep your ass safe or at least get it out of trouble when something goes wrong?
> 
> Strict taxation opposers are such pathetic hypocrites, yes, everybody could and should debate/criticise over the priorities tax money goes to, but statements like that are either a sign of delusional individualist anarchism, propagandistic hardlining neoliberal bollocks or plain narrow-minded dumbness


Explain how the first paragraph means taxation can't be theft, I don't care what taxation money is doing, ie. it doesn't matter what examples you give, but how does what you're saying aim to challenge such individualist anarchistic views, or bollocks, as you so open minded-ly put it?


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Catalanotto said:


> I think it's even more sad to believe what the media says.
> 
> 
> In this case, I believe some things, don't believe other things.
> ...


Never believe what media tells you especially after something emotional like this. Its just unfortunate that there are millions of people who blindly believe what something on tv or media outlets on the internet tell them. If you disagree or question something you'll be some sort of conspiracy theory nutcase and crazy.

You bring up a good point with the bag shredding to pieces, from the pictures I saw (maybe I saw the wrong pics) but it didn't look like there was a lot destroyed for what was reported the damage. Who knows , as long as they got their man all is well I suppose


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

AJBurnett said:


> Explain how the first paragraph means taxation can't be theft


Let me look at what you wrote: "Taxation is theft. We can leave it here?"

So, you are NOT stating that there are scenarios where taxes are "theft" (if Dictator Little Jimmy collects taxes in Phantopia and plants em at his private bank account for example, though nitpickingly one could argue that it's not actually taxes in that case, but whatever)

You are stating, that the concept of taxation is theft. Period. Bullshit.



AJBurnett said:


> I don't care what taxation money is doing, ie. it doesn't matter what examples you give,


So basically, if you just close your eyes and block your ears and yell really loud then the bad man will go away and leave you alone?



AJBurnett said:


> but how does what you're saying aim to challenge such individualist anarchistic views, or bollocks, as you so open minded-ly put it?


Careful, if you open your mind too much, your brain might fall out (Minchin <3)
Which also is a fine entrance to the main problem with individualist anarchism, aka anarcho-capitalism.
While the idea of "everything goes, as long as it doesn't interfere with anybody else" is the big motto (not only in ind.anarc, also syndicalistic and many other philosophical ideas) and sounds great and simple, it really isn't. 

A few basic problems:
Per definition this has to include the freedom of ownership. Since the general trend in IA is not a revolutionary change, but an evolutionary one, this provides the first problem, ridiculously unequal starting conditions. Furthermore, by what rights/precedence does property get distributed? My freedom to want to own the Starbucks in Nepal is the same as yours, so who gets it?
If you however get rid of the concept of property, oops, you're in syndicalistic territory all of a sudden, whoops, back to the drawing board.

As far as the self regulating free market in a free society with everybody free to join in and look how he/she fares goes, we are getting closer to that, and it totally works, right? There is no corruption in the world, no monopols, no problems, right? Oh wait, there is a lot of that shit, and the less regulated it gets by states and cross border organizations, the more these problems occur. But I'm sure if we completely get rid of any state influence on them, everything will suddenly turn out just fine...

Another fun part, "no government interfering and cutting the liberties (of workers, thinkers, scientists, whatever target group you prefer to fll in here)"
So, what do you do, if people play against the rules (for whatever reason, old dogmas in their heads, unbalanced distribution, hating Hello Kitty and wanting to torch the production platn, doesn't matter)?
Some suggest private protection forces to protect the poor Hello Kitty sewing workers. Oops, there goes the negative freedom (Kant, Tucker, Proudhon etc wording that term, not me being mean right now) IA values so much, that's positive freedom (short version: neg == free from outer influences, pos == willingly setting borders to the amount of freedom)
And well, the two alternatives to that are instituionalised forces (oops, state again) or "anarchy" aka shit we get in dystopian hollywood movies

What about democratic values? Well, the majority hasn't got the right to force their oppinion on the minority, that would be positive freedom. Also, why would we need that, there is no state or government, we are all cooperating individuals who don't need representation as such... And if we do, we could get organised and hold meetings an... Oops, syndicalistic anarchism again, damn that's hard...

Individual anarchism is nothing more than hardcore egoism molded into a few incoherent basic ideas without a real idea on how to establish it, maintain it and keep the core values alive.

So much for generally crapping on individual anarchism, if you really read that far and now want to know why my earlier examples were supposed to challenge individual anarchism, they are not. They are just trying to show you, how hypocritical it is for whatever reason, to (at least want to) refuse taxes, yet getting all the benefits from where the money goes to and never mentioning that. Even if I were on your side about what society SHOULD be like, it wouldn't change how society IS right now.
So either be consequent/super idealistic about this and reduce your benefits from anything tac funded as far as possible, then it'd be legit to yell out paroles, or actually put some argument behind it.
The individual anarchism was just a logical deduction on my behalf on what your motivations might have been


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


>


Is this legit?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

kregnaz said:


> So, you provide your own streets when driving around and shit? You grow your own food or pay extra because you don't want to profit from agricultural subsidies? You check industrial plants for yourself if they aren't doing life threatening shit? You train and pay your own polic/firemen to keep your ass safe or at least get it out of trouble when something goes wrong?
> 
> Strict taxation opposers are such pathetic hypocrites, yes, everybody could and should debate/criticise over the priorities tax money goes to, but statements like that are either a sign of delusional individualist anarchism, propagandistic hardlining neoliberal bollocks or plain narrow-minded dumbness


"Yeah they steal money from you but they use some of that stolen money to pay for monopolized services which may or may not benefit you, so don't complain". 

That's you. That's what you sound like. 


So let's take a look at a few reasons why Bostonians should've been more afraid of the armed men in armored vehicles imposing martial law upon them than a 19 year-old unarmed kid hiding in a boat (who wasn't found by the police btw, but by a citizen).

Dhozkhar was unarmed during the famous boat standoff, police fired shots anyway. 

http://reason.com/blog/2013/04/25/dzhokhar-tsarnaev-was-unarmed-during-hou

Police fire on their own guys because dispatch erroneously told them "shots fired, state SUV stolen". Wasn't true. How does that even happen? Thankfully nobody was killed by these dangerous, trigger-happy thugs in funny costumes. 

http://reason.com/24-7/2013/04/24/cops-shot-at-cops-during-boston-lockdown

But yeah, keep high-fiving the police for keeping you safe. #BostonStrong


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

CamillePunk said:


> "Yeah they steal money from you but they use some of that stolen money to pay for monopolized services which may or may not benefit you, so don't complain".
> 
> That's you. That's what you sound like.
> 
> ...


And where exactly did I cover Boston in my post(s)?
I was mainly criticising a bold statement of "Taxation is theft" to shed some light on the hypocricy of strict anti-taxation ideology. if you reread, I also had this little important statement in my rambling: "yes, everybody could and should debate/criticise over the priorities tax money goes to"
So bullshit like laying Boston under siege, yeah, that is tax money. And that is exactly what should be debated, is that an effective way to use tax money or would the money be better spent in other areas like education, social security, deescalation training, mobile nukes for policemen or whatever the fuck people would like to voice their oppinions about.
To twist this into "Boston was over the top, therefor all taxes are bad and stupid and we are being robbed" is spin propaganda at it's finest without substance to it.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

The entire post was not in response to you. Only the first two lines.

Your argument is that we should be more concerned with how the mafia uses the protection fees it extorts from people, rather than focusing on the fact that it is theft and shouldn't occur at all in the first place. See why that's silly?

It's like being mugged and saying "well, you better use that money for a nutritious meal and not just blow it on booze" or "hey, be sure to donate some of the money you just took out of my wallet to a charity or something". Wouldn't it be much better to not be mugged at all and let you decide how to use your own money?


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

kregnaz said:


> Let me look at what you wrote: "Taxation is theft. We can leave it here?"
> 
> So, you are NOT stating that there are scenarios where taxes are "theft" (if Dictator Little Jimmy collects taxes in Phantopia and plants em at his private bank account for example, though nitpickingly one could argue that it's not actually taxes in that case, but whatever)
> 
> ...


Regarding your first line and paragraph: Government taxation is not voluntary, taxation is theft. Period.

I'll try not to be condescending, and talk about many things to show my far superior knowledge, to make it seem like I belittle certain points, as you did though.

Regarding the bit about closing eyes and covering ears, like many arguments towards anarchism, or specifically anarcho-capitalism, you're just jumping to conclusions about what people do in regards to government.

With regards to opening mouths too much, you've written a bit more than me. The Starbucks example is ludicrous, if your example is making that point as if regarding a specific Starbucks in Nepal, then they own that shop, ie. the private property they previously owned, as occupiers.

Why on earth would I want to get rid of the concept of property as an anarcho-capitalist? I'm not an anarcho-syndicalist, you answered that criticism yourself.

Also, criticising ANY ideology on the grounds of Utopian principals is devoid of any sense, I never believe I said Anarcho-capitalism - as your discussing my ideology with me - would be a society with no 'problems', there would still be humans on earth.

There is not much to go back on if you don't believe in contracts and the ability of private protection agencies, that's just a complete matter of an opinion, no fact involved, if you don't believe in the idea of PPA's, and similar structures and ideas then it's a discussion that could be had.

Your paragraph about democratic values and anarcho-syndicalists, I don't know what that's doing, what that's doing in there.

I disagree about what you think about IA, and it's ideas, many of which, and many of which IA's themselves/Anarchists have differing opinions of.

You capitalised the word should, I never said society should be a certain way, not all Anarchists do either, and I purposefully discuss things in a certain way, with regard to society and my views, you're reaching and jumping to conclusions of views, that you don't know all of, as a form of attempted criticism.

You've still not really said, as you even addressed yourself, why taxation isn't theft, that's all I'm asking/was asking, I didn't call to be enlightened in a - trying to be humiliating - fashion.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

Stad said:


> Is this legit?


Wouldn't surprise me. Bin Laden said the same thing before dying of renl failure in Christmas 2001.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Stad said:


> Is this legit?


No.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I hope people sue the government for civil liberties violations in the house to house search...and I hope it's alot of people doing it. Just because you have some 19 year old running around doesn't mean our Constitution should be ignored. *


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Stad said:


> Is this legit?


No.

The dumb media kept reporting that's his real Russian facebook page when it isn't. I checked it yesterday and he was last seen earlier via mobile, changed his picture, and had new status updates. He's in a hospital bed, heavily guarded, they wont allow someone with charges like his even use a phone or internet.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Stad said:


> Is this legit?


No idea. Don't even know if he has a facebook. I saw the thing on twitter.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

So am I right in saying that the general outline by the conspiracy theorists are that the two weren't the bombers, the younger one is certainly innocent, was unarmed in the boat and shot coming out, wound to the face so he can't talk, were unarmed throughout the shoot out etc.

I'm not going to say whether any of that is true or not as I know about as much as all of you, but who then killed the policeman Sean Collier if the suspects were unarmed? Or was one of them armed, shot the policeman out of fear and then disposed of the gun? I mean some of the evidence proving that Jahar wasn't involved etc seems at times convincing but then I am drawn back to the dead policeman.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

From what i heard, it wasn't a gunshot, but some sort of knife wound,shrapnel wound. which i geuss makes sense if they chucking grenades at the cops.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

So he could pretty much just go down with killing a cop instead of the bombings?

Just read about the uni student who was wrongly associated with the crime by "amateur sleuths" on the internet being found dead. Hope action is taken against anyone who targeted this bloke online. They are no better than the terrorists themselves. 

http://mobile.news.com.au/world-new...mbings-on-reddit/story-fndir2ev-1226629675133


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WOOLCUNT said:


> From what i heard, it wasn't a gunshot, but some sort of knife wound,shrapnel wound. which i geuss makes sense if they chucking grenades at the cops.


Most likely the sharpnel from the various flashbangs the cops used.


Cookie Monster said:


> So he could pretty much just go down with killing a cop instead of the bombings?
> 
> Just read about the uni student who was wrongly associated with the crime by "amateur sleuths" on the internet being found dead. *Hope action is taken against anyone who targeted this bloke online. They are no better than the terrorists themselves.*
> 
> http://mobile.news.com.au/world-new...mbings-on-reddit/story-fndir2ev-1226629675133


Such a stupid comment to make, Reddit didnt cause Sunil to kill himself, and during the manhunt various officers speculated that it was him that was behind the bombings.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

It's all a conspiracy!

Just ask R-Truth!


Though I'll leave this here: http://imgur.com/a/Nx8EU


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Lol at the claim of those victims being fake, so disrespectful.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Yeah the guy found dead who was accused by Redditters had been missing since last month.


----------



## FeedMeANewGimmick (Mar 23, 2013)

Has anybody read the CNN interview with the mother of one of the bombers?

If not you should..very unsettling read.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/04/25/world/europe/dagestan-boston-suspects-family/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

FeedMeANewGimmick said:


> Has anybody read the CNN interview with the mother of one of the bombers?
> 
> If not you should..very unsettling read.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2013/04/25/world/europe/dagestan-boston-suspects-family/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


She is in a state of shock/disbelief and EPIC denial. ("Epic" is very appropriate here).


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

Some people actually believe he is framed? lol

What if I say Holocaust was fraud and fake? You gonna believe that?


----------



## FeedMeANewGimmick (Mar 23, 2013)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> She is in a state of shock/disbelief and EPIC denial. ("Epic" is very appropriate here).


Her genuine lack of objectivity is scary


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

paulborklaserheyma said:


> Some people actually believe he is framed? lol
> *
> What if I say Holocaust was fraud and fake? You gonna believe that?*


No. It happened, but at the time allied nations were being xenophobes too (Canada with the Chinese). It's just that our misdeeds weren't very publicized because we...won the war and got to control the press.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

sesshomaru said:


> No. It happened, but at the time allied nations were being xenophobes too (Canada with the Chinese). It's just that our misdeeds weren't very publicized because we...won the war and got to control the press.


fpalm just fpalm


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

This is a setup. (late)


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

What I find funny is that most of the people on twitter sticking up for him are Justin Bieber fans and One Direction fans. If the guy didn't look like he did and had a long beard and wore a turban there is no way he'd get the amount of support he is getting. Quite silly really.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

All the people on twitter that are defending him are the ones saying hes cute. They should just go away. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

I love this woman's attitude!

As more stories about the victims of the Boston bombings last week are revealed by the media, it is clear that each and every person is so deserving of not only our sympathies, but also our respect. Adrianne Haslet-Davis, a ballroom dance instructor, is one of those survivors — and she is fucking awesome. Haslet-Davis was watching the Boston Marathon with her husband as spectators when the explosions went off.

I remember two people who looked at me laying there, as if I were already dead… We sat up and I said, ‘Wait, my foot hurts.’ And then he held up my foot and we both just screamed bloody murder,” she said. “I didn’t feel heat from it. I just felt air and then I fell to the ground.”

Some good samaritans carried her away from the carnage, and after being brought to Boston Medical Center, she was treated by a team of incredible doctors. Unfortunately, they were unable to save her foot, a result that Haslet-Davis has addressed with both striking honesty and optimism to the Boston Herald.


“I’ve been better, but I’m doing OK.” When asked about the dark moments, she bellowed, “Hell, yeah, I’ve had plenty. I’ve thrown my walker across the room and haven’t used it yet. But I realized you have to be selfish about the things that matter the most. My husband. The job I love. Dancing is my life. Yeah, having my foot blown off, that really sucks. But I can’t wallow in woe is me.


“I can’t let some (expletive) come along and steal my whole life. So, I’ll dance again. And next year, though I’ve never been a runner, yes, I plan to run the marathon.”

First of all, this woman was in the hospital with morphine pumping through her veins and she threw a walker. She is awesome. Second, it is truly incredible that she’s managing to be so optimistic.


Read more: http://www.thegloss.com/2013/04/24/...-teacher-boston-bombing-victim/#ixzz2RZpyyEhj


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Sorry to bump this thread after a while, but I didn't want to start a new one just for this:

I've chosen the Boston bombing for my final essay on 'Language & Power', specifically how it was represented in various media and with particular attention on how the subject of Race was tackled. As a lowly European, I'm looking for anyone who would care to point me towards something interesting under that umbrella, ideally a newspaper article or political speech transcript, something like that. Did any outlets in the US straight up attack the Tsarnaevs over their race, any politicians make ill-advised tweets on the matter etc? 

Thanks in advance! (?)


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

The daily show did a few segments joking about the "shock" of them being sort of white. Not sure if that's the type of source you would be looking for but if it would fit I'm pretty sure the segments would be fairly easy to find on YouTube or comedy centrals website.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Check your PM's fru


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

Believe it or not, this was a setup... And it was executed poorly.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

How so, and why?


----------

